# The Harvest -A small town mystery (BBW WG)



## Joel

~BBW, ~SWG - First attempt at a spaced out multi part story 

*The Harvest - A small town mystery
by Joel​*
*Part 1 *

Doyle and Nikki were about to look at what would most likely be there new home in what felt like the literal middle of nowhere. They had little choice in the matter for the foreseeable future if not the rest of their lives they would be stuck in Midwestern corn country. 

Already Doyle was missing the chaos and excitement of his home in New York City. Sadly though odds are he would never see it again. Not so long ago oyle had been an investigative reporter and a good one too. Too good for his own good he now thought. Doyle had virtually single handedly exposed a corrupt business man as a major player in organized crime. Said business man was now enjoying a fairly lengthy stay in prison. 

After the man went away though either through coincidence or vengeance Doyles life took a turn for the worse. A series of misfortunes began to pile up. The straw that broke the camels back though came when Doyle was shot through the shoulder in what the police felt looked more like a murder attempt rather than a robbery. 

After that Nikki begged then demanded they go into the witness protection program and Doyle, being unable to stand the thought of something happening to her, gave in. Left to his own devices he would have gladly taken his chances then move to this hole but that option hadnt been on the table. Thus here they were looking at a home in corn country. 

They pulled up in the driveway of what would likely be there new home to meet with the realtor. They had pretty much made up their minds on the place; it was big two stories plus a basement with a pool and a few acres of uses land surrounded by corn. Their closes neighbors would be a handful of miles away. 

_May as well have some breathing room between us and the hicks _Doyle figured. 

They stepped out of the car and were greeted immediately by the friendly realtor.

Oh hello you must be the Parkers its so nice to finally meet you in person. The woman said super sweetly. 

Yes we are and you must be Kathy who we spoke to on the phone Im Nikki and this is my husband Peter; a pleasure to finally meet you as well. Nikki said. 

She had introduced Doyle under his new name Peter which still felt strange. The Parker part was new as well. Since he had to change his name he figured he may as well have some fun with it its not like the rednecks here would get the comic book reference anyway. 

Nikki had reached to shake Kathys hand but instead the woman had said Thats not how we like to welcome folks around here

Then she gave them both a quick hug before saying Now come on I just cant wait to show you around this amazing home Im sure youre just going to fall in love with it. 

Doyle had a hard time listening to her as she showed them around the home though. After that hug he was too busy thinking about just how sexy Kathy was. Doyle could hardly believe just how attracted he was to her either. She was just not his usual type at all but he was just drooling over her. 

Doyle had never been to picky when it came to women hed been in a modestly popular band in his younger days and that coupled with his fairly good looks and usually full wallet hed been able to be with probably more women then he deserved. Hed also never been one to get too hung up over a womans weight even dating a modestly thick chick before meeting his wife Nikki. That being said though he couldnt believe how hot he found Kathy because she wasnt some euphemism like thick or full figured; she was, well ,fat.

The woman had to be pushing 300 pounds but she was just like perfect. She couldnt believe it she just had this radiant glow to her. He could hardly wrap his head around what it was aside from just this glow. She was also just so well proportioned it was almost like someone had taken a model or playboy playmate and supersized her. She had thick full thighs that met in the middle giving her a fast paced waddle but goodness his mind was racing trying to guess what it would be like to force those things apart. 

Her backside was just massive jetting out far behind her and violently swung from side to side as she moved along practically mesmerizingly. Her hips were just so wide and inviting goodness she was probably 3 times as wide as his super petite wife Nikki. Her stomach was a full round pot belly sticking out in front of her but it was hardly noticeable due to what was above it. She had quite possibly the biggest breasts he had ever seen in person with what seemed to be a mile of cleavage on display as the top three buttons of her blouse were undone. 

And finally her face had she been a thin woman it could no doubt grace countless adds and magazine covers. The full apple cheeks and double chin hardly took away from it though. Not to mention her beautiful sky blue eyes, thick full lips, dark tan skin, and that mane of dark red hair cascading down her broad shoulders. 

It wasnt just her amazing curves though it was something about the way she was built and carried it all. She didnt seem flabby or out of shape at all she seemed just thick solid and strong even like maybe there was some muscle lurking beneath all that helping her keep some kind of shape to it all. 

Once she was done showing them around he didnt even wait for his wife to say anything before he uttered Well take it. 

She probably could have asked him anything and hed have done it by that point. 

Oh my Im so happy to hear that. Welcome to the neighborhood. My husband and I live just a few miles down that way Im sure were going to get to be the best of friends. Kathy said sounding genuinely excited. 

I certainly hope so. Doyle replied with a biggest smile hed made in some time.

Its such a beautiful home. Nikki said. 

Yeah the Browns took amazing care of it and put a lot of money into it. Kathy said. 

I cant imagine why theyd want to leave it? Nikki said.

Yeah its weird they just kind of bailed one day. Midlife crisis I guess just moved out in the middle of the night and sent me an email about taking off to Florida and for me to sell it for them. It was pretty bizarre my husband and I were fairly good friends with them and it just seems very out of character. Kathy said looking genuinely confused. 

Hmm interesting. Doyle said his detective like mind already trying to create a mystery for himself to solve in order not to go crazy in this boring little town.

Nikki though seeing his mind already at work glared at him and said Yeah bizarre but probably just a midlife crisis or something. And like Peter said well take it. 

Then after chatting a little more Kathy then gave them another quick hug with Doyle praying she didnt notice his ragging boner. Then she said
Id love to hang around and get to know you two better but Ive got to get back to the office. Ill give you a call in a day or so you two get settled in you just have to come over so we can give you a proper welcome to the community. 

Oh that sounds so sweet wed love to. Nikki answered

Well be very much looking forward to it. Doyle said. 

Then she left and Doyle and Nikki poked around the house a bit more. 

Well she seemed super sweet. Nikki said. 

Yeah Im actually looking forward to seeing her again and meeting her husband. Doyle replied. 

Me too. She said followed by Goodness she was umm.. certainly voluptuous. 

Yeah seriously, I dont know it suited her though. Doyle said. 

Oh yeah she was beautiful; its just wow she was big! I wonder if they feed everyone that well around here? Nikki said. 

More women like Kathy no way he figured a beauty like that had to be one of a kind still though that idea certainly got some wheels turning in his head. 

Well you wont fit in at all then. He said with a laugh while simultaneously putting his arm around her slender waist and running his figures over her bony hip bone.

Haha funny. Id be just fine with that though. Unless someones been into fat chicks this whole time without me knowing cause I mean you werent exactly being subtle with those eyes. Nikki said with a laugh. 

Suddenly caught Doyle stammered Hey I mean did you see the size of those tits Im only human. 

Sigh I guess I cant. I did some staring myself. Just hope youre not sick of your skinny wife all of the sudden. Nikki said playfully. 

Never. He replied before kissing her. 

In the back of his head though he wondered about that though. Hed always found his wife absolutely sexy and hed always been indifferent at best toward bigger women but even now he was thinking about Kathy. What was it about her?


----------



## hap helium

Good opening; waiting for more.


----------



## Joel

A few days later they were starting to get settled into their new home and their new lives. As much as Doyle loathed the idea it seemed he had largely been forced into an early retirement. Hed been given a position at the towns local paper but that would do little to keep him occupied. 

He prayed doing some free lance writing fiction and non under various pen names would keep him from going stir crazy in this oasis in nowhere. Hed covertly gotten back free lance work from the old punk rock and various other music magazines hed written for in his younger days that were still in business. He was at least looking forward to writing about music again and the idea of setting up a little closet studio in the basement and getting back into making music himself was slowly seeming like a better and better investment. 

For the most part he was already totally bored. He did have to admit though as he was shaving that morning the break was doing him a world of good. No longer running himself ragged to meet deadlines and chasing new stories hed been able to get in some more regular work outs and was quickly regaining lost muscle tone. 

The break had even taken a few years off his face and he was looking healthier. He was also glad to see his hair was growing back out. Even as a professional reporter hed worn it a tad longer than was usually considered professional and he was glad to now have the freedom to grow it back out hed also regrown the chin strap beard hed supported through most of his band days. 

He also felt the just for men should fool anyone who hadnt seen him in the past year or two. Sadly due to his stressful career it had become necessary even though he was barely in his mid 30s. 

Truthfully he couldnt believe he had already started going gray maybe he did need this exile for his health if nothing else. After just a few months he was already looking the best he had in years. 

Then he looked over at his wife who was shirtless at the moment and going through her closet deciding on an outfit. If the last several years had started to chip away at his badass punk rock self image they had hardly done a thing to her. 

_Man she is beautiful_ he thought for probably the millionth time since first meeting her. 

Nikki was a something of an Amazon standing a full five foot nine a full two or three inches over her husband which people loved to give him crap about. She had long toned legs from working out with him fairly often which was one of the many things he loved about her. At the moment they were displayed very well in a pair of tight skinny jeans as well as her cute little butt and bony hips. Her bare midriff was also on display at the moment. Her waist was super tiny and her flat stomach had more than a little tone from her workouts. 

Then his eyes drifted up to her chest while only a B-cup seeing her standing there with them on display in her black push up bra went a long way toward getting his heart racing. Then finally he made his way up to her lovely face. How he had ever landed her was beyond him. She had perfect pale skin and almost model like features not to mention her beautiful deep blue eyes, plump very kissable lips and short spunky platinum blond hair. Finally after picking out a cute blouse she noticed his lingering gaze. 

So enjoying what you see or still thinking about Kathy? She said in a sarcastic tone. 

Oh she certainly has her place in the highlight reel. At the moment though I was rather preoccupied trying to figure out what Id done to deserve the angel in front of me. Doyle replied with a smile.

Well arent you sweet today if you hadnt made that smartass remark before turning on the charm Id have wondered if something was wrong with you. She said flashing him that perfect smile that could light up a room.

Me charm? Hardly just saying out loud what were both thinking. He said with a chuckle before making his way over to her for a nice embrace and kiss. 

Well youre not looking half bad yourself. She said running a hand through his longer hair which was now devoid of gray streaks. 

Good thing you did something about that dont want our new friends thinking Im dating an old man for his money or something. She said with a wicked grin. 

Haha now whos the smartass. Doyle replied. 

Hey just saying what were both thinking right. She said playfully. 

So speaking of our new friends do we have to go? I can think of quite a few better ways to enjoy our last free day before starting our crappy new jobs. Doyle asked. 

Sorry hun were going. Kathy and her husband were nice enough to have a little welcoming party for us we cant just cancel on them at the last minute. Besides we cant all pull off the loner thing like you if were stuck here I at least plan on having some friends. Nikki said with a chuckle 

Sigh fine if itll make you happy. Doyle conceded. 

Aww dont act so depressed about it at least youll get to see some more of Kathy for that highlight reel of yours. Nikki replied with mock sarcasm.

Hmmm a valid point. you should really hurry up. He said with a smile. 

Tisk tisk if Id known you had such a thing for fat chicks I wouldnt waste so much time working out with you. Nikki replied. 

That little jab got Doyle thinking a bit. What was it about Kathy? 

Hed never been so attracted to a woman that size before what made her so special? Hed hardly even been exaggerating about that highlight reel remark she hadnt been far from his mind since first meeting her. Even now he suddenly found himself wondering if his pants had gotten tighter when he was admiring his lovely wife or if it had happened once they started talking about Kathy? 

He figured the truth was probably somewhere between the two but just that was peculiar enough on its own. Either way despite his earlier protests he had been looking forward to seeing her again. 

Hey get your mind out of the gutter Im talking to you. He suddenly heard Nikki say. 

Oh Im sorry did you say something? Doyle asked. 

Yeah Man you must really have a thing for her cause you just zoned out on me. Nikki said with a laugh.

Sorry just thinking about something. Doyle apologized.

Thinking about a certain someones giant tits no doubt anyway I was just saying remember once we get there your name is Peter and were the Parker's now no slip ups. Nikki said. 

I highly doubt any of these rednecks have any connections to organized crime hun. Doyle said a little aggravated by the whole thing. 

Hey I mean it no slip ups. I cant stand the thought of anything else happening to you. Nikki said showing a little concern. 

Ok Ill watch what I say. Doyle answered. 

Good now lets go. Nikki said.


----------



## hap helium

Soon the plot "thickens?"


----------



## Joel

A very short time later they had made the drive over, not passing another car and seeing little more then lush fields of corn and other crops. They hardly had to look at the address to make sure they had found Kathy’s home as it was the only one as far as the eye could see. Just seconds after parking the car they saw that the beautiful Kathy had heaved herself out the front door and was waiting anxiously to great them. 

As soon as they made it to the front porch she greeted the two of them with big tight hugs practically engulfing the tiny Nikki in her voluptuousness and making Doyle think to himself that the outing was already worth it as his jeans became a painfully tight upon embracing the full figured beauty. 

Throughout the entire affair Kathy had been jabbering on about how great it was to see them and how she couldn’t wait for them to see her home and especially try her home cooking. Doyle though was so lost in admiring her mountain of beauty that he was lucky to catch every third word and Nikki could hardly get a word in edgewise. 

Finally they steeped in to her home which was huge and decorated like something straight out of a county living magazine. They hardly had time to take it in though as they were led to the kitchen to meet the other guests. 

Nikki sighed to herself and thought _What has gotten into him?_ as she watched Doyle hardly be able to pry his eyes off Kathy’s ridiculously big butt. 

Then she allowed herself a glance of it as well and understood why. _Crap, I don’t know what it is about her but for a BIG woman she has it going on_. 

As Nikki fought the urge to stare at Kathy’s massive backside and broad sexy hips roll along they arrived in the kitchen. Nikki was in awe of what she saw as she entered the kitchen. It looked like something straight out of the cooking channel and was full of every cooking appliance she had ever seen and quite a few she hadn’t. 

Then she looked over to the dinner table which had nothing short of a feast stacked on top of it, thinking _I can’t remember the last time I’ve seen that much food. _T

There were three other couples in addition to them but still that was a lot of food. 

_No way_ Doyle thought to himself upon seeing the other three women who were congregated around the dinner table. He could hardly believe his eyes. Just like Kathy they were all great big women but still strikingly beautiful. 

_What's going on? Do they somehow produce them here?_ Doyle thought before Kathy began introducing them to the other couples. 

“Everyone these are our two newest additions to the community Nikki and Peter. Peter Nikki this is Ben and Gwen”. 

Ben was a big ex football player looking type well over six feet and with a thick frame of roughly equal parts fat and muscle with short dark hair and a clean shaven face. Doyle then looked over Gwen who he thought almost despite himself was cute as coukl be. She was short or to be honest just barely under his height. She had shoulder length blonde hair and a pretty face with bright blue eyes behind thick librarian style glasses. Like this rest though she had a thick well feed figure. A good deal smaller than Kathy she was maybe around 200 with the vast majority of her weight distributed in a massive chest and rather prominent belly. Like Kathy though she had this same almost magically glow to her and just radiated natural beauty extra pounds and all. 

Next they were introduced to Luke and Heather. Judging by the buzz cut and dog tags Luke was pretty obviously an ex military type and like Ben a big bear of a man. His arms were massive and covered in generic tattoos but his middle had gone soft but he still looked like a pretty tough customer. Like the rest his wife was a striking plus size beauty. With long raven black hair and perfect pale skin figure wise she was almost like a mini Kathy. Like Gwen she was shorter and probably weighed in around 200 but like Kathy her curves were evenly distributed across her full figure. Only in contrast to Kathy there was significantly less of them. 

Finally there was Dave and Kaylie. Unlike the other two gentlemen Dave was a smaller guy but still bigger than Doyle in both height and with a frame on the heavier end of average. He had the definite look of a generic good old boy with a head full of blonde hair bushy goatee dip in his mouth and slight beer gut. 

_“Yep about what I expected as far as the husbands were concerned bunch of rednecks. Hot wives though.” _Doyle thought with an inner chuckle. 

Then he looked over Kaylie who was likely Kathy’s biggest rival here in the looks department. She was a tall woman right about Nikki’s height and judging from her thick dark hair and especially dark tan skin he guessed she had some Latino or maybe Native American in the gene pool giving her a mildly exotic look on top of her impressive figure. Which must have weighed in at not much less then Kathy’s only with a little more emphasis in the hips and backside compared to Kathy’s all around voluptuousness.

_Are all the women in this town like this?_ He wondered because he could hardly believe his eyes he’d never seen so many umm thick women that he thought were this hot before all at one time.

Then his wondering mind was interrupted by Kathy happily announcing “Now that everyone’s a little acquainted let’s eat!” 

Then they took their seats at the table which was piled ridiculously high with food. No sooner had they took their seats though Kathy said “Shoot I guess that husband of mine slipped back down stairs to his studio. Peter would you mind fetching Adam for us?” 

“Oh sure no problem. Down stairs you said in his studio?” Doyle asked.

“Yeah right down stairs you can’t miss it. And yes studio. He’s a professional artist and a bit of a musician probably slipped back down stairs to do some work.”

“Oh cool yeah I’ll get him.” Doyle said and made his way back to the living room and down the stair case he had seen on the way in. 

After he left Kathy remarked “Well we probably won’t see them two for awhile. Nikki I bet they're going to hit it right off.” 

“Oh I really hope so. You said Adams a bit of a musician so was Peter back when we were younger.” Nikki replied. 

“Yeah I thought so he kind of looks the type I’m sure they’ll hit it right off Adam has a nice little rock and metal museum down there.” Kathy said. 

“Oh yeah I’m sure we won’t see them for awhile then.” Nikki laughed.

Then Nikki began making her plate taking just a tiny bit off a few of the platters. 

This gained her a disapproving look form Kathy who said “Here let me make your plate hun I’ve just got to hear what you think of the food we have here trust me it’s to die for.”

Before Nikki could even protest Kathy had piled her plate high with food. Nikki had zero intention of eating even half of that whether Kathy liked it or not but sighed to herself and figured she may as well try it all. Then after a few timid bites her face lit up.

_This is delicious_ she thought. 

“You like?” Kathy asked no sooner had Nikki’s expression changed. 

“No I LOVE! You weren’t kidding about this being to die for.” Nikki replied 

Upon Nikki’s reaction everyone engaged in a slight chuckle. 

“Who else saw that coming?” Kaylie said jokingly. 

Haha “Yeah I remember the first time I had some of Kathy’s cooking too.” Gwen said. 

Kathy smiled “I’m a pretty good cook I think but it’s not all me. Bet you didn’t know this Nikki but we have some of the most fertile farm land in the country right here helps make the food extra delicious.” 

“No I didn’t know that wow. I mean I don’t think I’ve ever had anything this good before!” Nikki said between bites attacking her plate with a gusto she’d never experienced before. 

Kathy laughed and said “Pace yourself hon there’s plenty more where that came from.” 

Nikki briefly paused and said “Sorry I bet I’m making myself look like a pig.” 

“Not at all in fact nothing we like better than a guest with a healthy appetite right everyone.” And everyone nodded in approval. 

“Just saying don’t wolf it down too fast; we’ve got plenty more for you to try.” Kathy said.

Then the next thing Nikki knew her fork had scraped against her plate and come up empty. 

_What? No way did I eat all of that?_ She thought confused. Before she could make sense of the disappearing food though Kathy replaced it with another plate piled just as high with food. For about half a second Nikki’s brain protested saying she must have had enough but her hand shot out regardless piercing a new bite of food that quickly found its way into her mouth. 

“Glad your liking it so much with a healthy appetite like that I bet you cook don’t you hon?” Kaylie asked. 

It took Nikki a second to process that as she was so overcome by how amazing the meal was. 

“Oh no not at all.” Nikki replied. 

“Really?” Kaylie asked. 

“Yeah just never had a knack for it I guess. Plus Peter and I have spent most of our lives living in the city so it wasn’t too inconvenient to go out or pick something up.” Nikki answered.

“Well you’re not in the city anymore hon so we’re going to have to teach you 
your way around the kitchen.” Kathy said. 

“Oh don’t worry about that I’m a lost cause.” Nikki said with a laugh. 

“Don’t worry I like a challenge.” Kathy declared. 

“Trust me hon she’ll make a natural of you in no time she sure did me.” Kaylie 
said with a laugh and her husband nodded in agreement. 

“Well alright sounds fun.” Nikki said happily. 

“Maybe spending some more time in the kitchen will do something about that skinny little figure of yours too.” Kathy said which got everyone grinning ominously.

Nikki though was too distracted by her food though and heard the words but didn’t really process them and continued happily eating.

(Continued in post 9 of this thread)


----------



## hap helium

Wonder how long it will be before Nikki outgrows her skinny jeans? And what's in the food that makes it irresistible?


----------



## mdy73

It looks as a very good story!


----------



## samster

This story has massive (pardon the pun) potential and love the set up. Very clever having Nikki and Doyle move out to the middle of nowhere to a location where the foods irresistible. Excellent character descriptions - for both the men and women - and I can't wait for more!


----------



## Joel

*Part 4 *

Meanwhile down stairs Doyle had reached the door to what he assumed was Adams studio. He knocked a few times and said Hey sorry to bother you man Im Peter the new neighbor your wife sent me down to get you. 

For a moment or so he was only answered by silence but then a deep voice replied Come in. Ill just be one sec. 

Then Doyle entered and was pretty impressed by what he saw and heard. The room was covered in impressive paintings, drawings and sketching of various things and leaned over working away at a canvas was a big guy with a long dark pony tail lost in his work and the thrash metal he had blasting not far from him. 

Feel free to look around Im about to reach a stopping point. Adam declared. 

For five minutes or so Doyle meandered around and was very impressed by what he saw. It seemed Adam mainly did landscapes or something as there were a number of paintings of lush cornfields with impressive sunsets behind them as well as many of other various crops stretching into the skyline. There were river banks forests rolling hills and meadows. Occasionally though there were a few sketches and drawings recreating various comic panels some he recognized and some he didnt as well as several iconic metal and punk albums. 

_Wow I think I may just like this guy. _Doyle thought to himself. 

Finally Adam put down his paints and pencils let out a big yawn and stretched. 

Sorry for the wait friend just had to get that idea onto paper before it left me. Adam said.

With a little chuckle Doyle replied Yeah I know that feeling Im something of a writer. 

Oh yeah Kathy mentioned that awesome man so youre the umm Parkers that just moved in right? He said extending a hand. 

Yeah Im D I mean just call me Peter. He said catching himself. 

The two shuck hands then Adam got a big smile on his face and said Wait youve got to be kidding me - did you say Peter as in Peter Parker. 

Doyle returned the smile liking this guy even more now Haha yeah my dad was a big nerd I guess and couldnt resist.

Well Ive heard worse names haha. 

So what you listening to? Doyle asked. 

Toxic Holocaust Adam replied. 

Oh nice I was going to guess Municipal Waste 

Adam suddenly looked intrigued So youre a metal fan I take it? 

Im a little more into punk and hardcore but yeah metal as well. Doyle replied. 

Awesome then I have something to show you that I think youll really appreciate. Adam said and led him across the room to another door. 

When they stepped inside Doyle was pretty surprised by what he saw apparently this room contained Adams music collection. He had a very nice drum kit in the corner and the walls were covered in posters and memorabilia as well as a book case packed with cds and vinyl mostly of the punk and metal verity. 

Oh yes Doyle was definitely going to like this guy. For the next little while the two chatted about music and concerts and the like when something caught his eye concert flyer on the wall. 

Oh my word, you were at this?  Doyle asked. 

I wasnt just at it I played it. Adam said with a proudly. 

Doyle suddenly overcome with excitement and nostalgia totally forgot about his cover and said Oh my small freaking world so did I, my band headlined it. 

I played drums in the opening band probably one of the biggest shows we ever did. Wait a sec I remember you now you sang for that band didnt you? You guys were awesome really thought you guys were going to make it big. Adam said. 

Yeah we had a shot I guess but bad label deal left us in a lot of debt and the other guys said screw it so I got back into college and journalism. Doyle answered. 

Yeah about the same with my band. We just never seemed to get off the ground and I started making more money doing album art then playing and eventually started doing art professionally. Adam said. 

Wow. Small world. Cant believe weve met before imagine that. Doyle said. 

Haha yeah small world indeed. Wait didnt you go by something different back then though Doyle maybe? Adam asked. 

Suddenly realizing he had kind of screwed up with this Doyle said Yeah I had a couple different nicknames and stage names then haha but its just Peter now and hey. weve been down here awhile maybe we should get upstairs before they miss us. 

Yeah I suppose you're right. Well welcome to the neighborhood man. Glad to finally have a cool neighbor. Then they headed up stairs. 

*Part 5 *

Glad you two decided to finally grace us with your presence. Kathy said jokingly as they sat down at the table. 

Sorry hun you know how I am when Im working and we just got to talking music and stuff and lost track of time. Adam replied. 

Well glad you two are hitting it off weve been doing the same with Nikki here. Kathy said. 

Well its a pleasure to meet you and thanks for dragging your husband here I had a great time nerding out with him. Adam said to Nikki. 

Oh no thank you two for having us and no problem Im sure he enjoyed it as well. Nikki said to him. 

So did you date Peter during his band days? It turns out the two of us crossed paths years ago at a show or two and you look a bit familiar. Adam asked. 

No we knew each other but didnt date during most of that time so probably not. So wow you two have met before? Nikki asked shocked. 

Well we didnt really meet but our bands played a show or two together wouldnt have even realized it if Peter hadnt noticed an old show flyer of mine. Adam replied. 

Nikki elbowed Doyles bony hip for being so stupid but figured at least he hadnt let his real name slip. 

Oh wow imagine that I bet you two will have plenty of stories to swap then the next time you guys are kind enough to have us over. Nikki said with a genuine smile. 

Well of course were going to have you two back over we try to have a get together or two like this every month. Now Adam and Peter you two better eat up before it gets any colder and Nikki I have a slice of my homemade pie with your name on it for dessert. Kathy said. 

Oh no I couldnt. Nikki said already feeling more stuffed than she could ever remember. 

I insist hon besides Im sure after you take the first bite youll find the room. Kathy replied and sat the big piece of pie in front of her. 

Doyle laughed to himself at Nikkis predicament like him she was very diet conscious and he knew she was probably more than ready to quit. 
Much to his surprise though after Nikki took the first bite her obviously reluctantly her face lit up. 

My goodness Kathy you werent kidding! Nikki exclaimed to which Kathy only smiled. Then in nearly a blink of the eye Nikki made the remainder of the pie disappear. 

_Wow never seen her eat like that before this must be good_ Doyle thought to himself. Then he began to pick at his own plate. Even after his wives display he was surprised just how good it was. Despite how impressed he was though Doyle stopped just short of finishing his plate. A lifetime of working out and being an ungodly picky eater didnt die easily and he more than had his fill. The moment he sat his fork down Kathy began immediately began offering him seconds to which he declined saying Im sorry it really does taste amazing but Ive got some stomach problems so I just cant. 

To which Kathy replied Oh you poor dear thats horrible. 

She prodded a bit more and he did try a bite of one of her specialties to placate her and she at last let it go. Doyle was pretty grateful she had accepted his half lie. After a lifetime of working out a really picky appetite and a few real minor stomach problems food really was something he just cared very little about. 

After they had dinner Kathy and Adam broke out the beer and some fairly pricey wine. After playing in a slew of straightedge punk and hardcore bands during his teenage years Doyle still wasnt much of a drinker but allowed himself a glass of wine and one of his rarely smoked black and milds. Most everyone else proceeded to get more than a little tipsy and after an hour or two of stories and dirty jokes he found himself even enjoying Ben, Luke, and Dave. 

While Doyle was by far the most sober of the guys Nikki quickly got the most intoxicated of the women. Normally Nikki could hold her own pretty well when it came to alcohol but too late she realized she simply could not keep up with these girls. With them being easily two and in Kathys case almost three times her body weight they could simply handle way more than her. Once that realization dawned on her it was already too late and they had a quite a few laughs at her expense. 

Aww the poor little things drunk. Kathy realized with a smile and after they had a good laugh over Nikki nearly tripping over her own two feet due to her intoxicated state she saw an opportunity. 

She suggested Nikki come with her to the kitchen for a moment. After doing so Kathy once again cut a big slice of her pie and said Im thinking about having another piece hun how about you help me finish it? 

Oh no Im absolutely stuffed. Nikki replied with a slight slur. 

Please just a few little nibbles hun besides it may help soak up a little of that alcohol. She said with a hearty laugh. 

Oh umm alright I guess your right I did drink a little too much didnt I. Nikki said very embarrassed. 

Dont give it a second thought hun its not your fault I was the one pouring the drinks I guess I just forgot skinny little things like yourself cant drink like us bigger gals. Kathy said jokingly. 

Well if you keep feeding me like this Im liable to end up a bigger gal myself before too long. Nikki replied with a laugh. 

Crap I guess you caught me. Now eat up. Kathy said putting a forkful of pie up to her mouth which Nikki quickly made disappear. 

Had she been sober Nikki likely would have wondered if Kathy was really joking but in her current state of mind it just seemed like harmless kidding plus that pie was just so damn good. Had Nikki been thinking more clearly she also would have realized she had much more than a mere nibble or two more like 3/4s of Kathys giant slice. 

A few hours later Doyle was helping his moderately intoxicated wife into the house.

Glad you had such a good time tonight. Doyle said with a laugh as Nikki plopped herself into bed. 

Shut up I didnt do anything embarrassing at least besides you enjoyed it too. Nikki replied. 

Oh yeah I did just nowhere near as much as you did. Haha Doyle retorted 

Shut up Im not that drunk. She replied. 

Key word being that. Doyle said with another chuckle. 

UHH whatever. Nikki said giving up. 

So I take it Im doing my work out alone tonight. I thought one of our rules was no going straight to bed after a big meal tisk tisk. Doyle said a tad mockingly. 

I know but I feel like a freaking turtle now that Ive laid down. I swear Kathy would not let me stop eating. Nikki lamented. 

Well you better watch out from the looks of Kaylie, Gwen, and Heather her friends end up getting big. Doyle said jokingly.

You dont need to remind me. Nikki said.

Then Doyle struggled a bit to unbutton Nikkis now super tight jeans and helped her wiggle out of them without getting up. Wow hed never seen her normally flat hard stomach so round and stuffed before it was crazy. 

Then as he began to rub it for her helping her digest that massive meal he said 

Just think they were probably athletic types just like you then they met Kathy and now look at them. Haha" 

Alright already Im going to work out with you extra tomorrow I promise now shut up and keep rubbing that feels amazing. She purred. 

Almost by accident the belly rub led to something else all together and after one last kiss to that beautiful face of hers she fell asleep in his arms with him still rubbing her swollen tummy. After he was sure she was thoroughly knocked out he carefully eased out of bed put on some gym shorts and went to the basement which he had just finished converting into his home gym/office. 

He shut the door behind him put in a Hatebreed cd and belted through his work out. Half an hour later or so and after he finished his 50th pull up he slumped down into the floor and laid on his back gasping for air. As he laid there thoroughly exhausted he began to think about tonights highlights. 

His mind first drifted to Kathy his gym shorts growing tight in short order. He still couldnt get over it She was hot despite being so well thick. Or was she was so hot because she was so thick? For the life of him he couldnt decide. Next his mind wondered to Kaylie, Gwen, and Heather. They were awfully hot but big as well. What had gotten into him he wondered yet again hed never been the kind of asshole to find a woman unattractive just because they was on the heavy side but hed never been out right into them or well at least not to this degree. Was this the norm out here? Or had Kathys unique blend of plus size beauty merely rubbed off on her friends? He had no idea but at least he had something to look forward to finding out when he started working in town Monday. 

Doyle then sat down at his desk and tried to get some writing done. For a few brief moments he made quite a bit of progress. Then his mind drifted to just how much Nikki had been eating tonight and just how intent Kathy seemed to be on making her eat. What if hanging out with her really did lead to some expanding in Nikkis figure? He got no further in his writing made his way to the bathroom and put those thoughts to good use. 

Upon finishing Doyle again thought what the hell had gotten into him but as he lay down next to his wife his hand almost subconsciously made its way to her swollen belly. After a little caressing Nikki purred Mmm dont stop before drifting back off to sleep and not long after Doyle followed.

(Continued in post 14 of this thread)


----------



## Ssaylleb

nice one, i'm enjoying this. I like the slow pace, keep at it.


----------



## samster

Also love this one and I think the steady pace works...love the link with Kathy and Nikki and lots of potential here.


----------



## hap helium

Another great addition - could the link with Nikki be not just Kathy but a town full of zaftig women?


----------



## samster

Now that strikes me as a good idea


----------



## Joel

The next morning Doyle and Nikki woke up bright and early still in each other’s arms. As it was now Monday today was a big day for the two as they would be starting their new jobs in the town. Doyle of course would be doing a few assignments for the town’s minuscule paper but mostly working from home on his various projects. Nikki meanwhile would begin teaching English and Literature at the local High School. As usual Doyle muttered a variety of curse words as he drug himself out of bed. 

Nikki though seemed almost uncharacteristically chipper and well rested. She had practically jumped out of bed with a smile and a spring in her step. Doyle on the other hand was still sitting on the bed side rubbing his eyes then coughing trying to clear his scratchy early morning throat. Finally he staggered into the bathroom to splash cold water onto his face and began to feel like something approaching alive. 

At about that point he felt Nikki wrap her arms around his ripped stomach before leaning over his shoulder and meeting him for a kiss. After their lips parted she said.“Aww my little strong man stay up to late working out?”

“Feels that way.” Doyle replied. 

“Should have just went straight to bed with me this is big day and all I’m sure you could have used the rest.” Nikki replied.

“Eh I’m not too worried about not impressing the rednecks at the paper. Besides unlike someone I wasn’t too stuffed and drunk for a good workout.” He reminded her playfully. 

“Hey I told you I wasn’t drunk. If I were drunk I’d be hung over now wouldn’t? And it looks like I’m doing better than mister drinking’s bad right here.” Nikki responded with a laugh. 

“Guess you just ate enough to soak up all that excess alcohol.” Doyle replied with a smirk. 

“Haha a valid point but it was all just so good and don’t worry we’ll work out together tonight babe.” Nikki replied sweetly. 

Then they got into the shower together. Doyle may have discovered a new attraction to his plus size neighbors but once in the shower and admiring Nikki’s tight petite figure such thoughts were for the moment at least shelved. Finally after the two enjoyed their shower together probably too much considering the time they began to get ready in earnest. A short time later the two were ready Doyle his beard freshly trimmed longish hair slicked back and wearing one of his somber suits white shirt black shoes, pants, jacket, and tie. 

While Doyle thought he hardly looked better than he felt Nikki of course looked stunning as always. She had picked out heels, a not to short black skirt, a cute light blue button shirt and a black and gray pinstripe jacket topped off by her wearing her reading glasses drawing attention to her perfect light blue eyes and her short blonde hair fixed perfectly. 

“You know I can name a couple of publications that would pay good money for pictures of you looking that good.” Doyle said with a big smile and wondering how the hell he’d ever gotten to be with her. 

“Shut up! You think I need to pick out something a little more toned down?” Nikki asked playfully. 

“No you look stunning as is.” He said before embracing her for a kiss and allowing his hands to wonder awhile.

After a moment though she pulled away.

“Your sexy English teacher fantasies are going to have to wait for tonight we need to head out before long and plus I’m starving!” Nikki said with a smile. 

“Really after last night you’re starving again already haha think maybe Kathy and them have started rubbing off on you?” Doyle said jokingly. 

“Wouldn’t you like it if they did.” She only replied jokingly before making her way into the kitchen. 

“So what do you want babe?” She asked sweetly. 

“A cold pop tart a bowl of cereal you know it’s all the same to me.” Doyle responded. 

“Aww your no fun I want something…more substantial than that.” Nikki replied before beginning to dig through the fridge and pantry. 

After a moment of looking she said “Mmm how about pancakes and bacon?” 

“Didn’t even realize we had those, but sounds good thank you.” Doyle replied. 

Then Doyle poured himself a class of milk then got some of his writing notes out to tweak. A short time later the bacon and pancakes were out of the microwave. Doyle ever the tiny eater finished his single pancake and two slices of bacon in short order. 

Then he glanced over at Nikki and was surprised by what he saw. Wow she wasn’t joking about being hungry he thought. She had probably a stack of 3 pancakes as well as bacon drenched in syrup and unlike him was taking her time and enjoying every bite. For a moment he just watched her eat like that so slowly and deliberately savoring each morsel. 

_Well that’s certainly different_ he thought to himself. 

Finally she must have noticed his staring.

“What are you looking at? I don’t have syrup on my face or anything do I?” She asked now wiping her face with her napkin. 

“No your fine just watching you enjoy yourself.” Doyle answered. 

“Yeah know I probably don’t need this after last night but I’m just starving for some reason? And I think they must get their food fresher her or something cause I swear it tastes better then back home.” Nikki said before her mouth was full again. 

“Hmm maybe so sure wouldn’t surprise me. I couldn’t tell though. Anyway I’m about to head out have a good day hun I’m sure your students are going to love their sexy new teacher.” Haha 

Nikki smiled and after swallowing a big bite said “Hope you have a great day too.” 

Then after grabbing his brief case he went back and gave her a hug and kiss running his fingers through her soft short hair while doing so.

(continued in post 18 of this thread)


----------



## jdpoodoo

I like, I like! very solid start


----------



## samster

Agreed...really awesome


----------



## mdy73

Mmm, nice, i hope for next part in the near future...


----------



## Joel

As Doyle headed to the first day of his new job he thought about one of the few nice things about ending up in this hell hole was having his own vehicle. Driving back in the city was always such a pain in the ass that although sure Nikki and he owned a car but they could rarely use it. Now driving in his very own truck blaring his music on these nice old country roads seemed downright therapeutic. It was maybe even a little fun. 

In short order though he made it to the town’s local news paper office. His witness protection officer had seen to it that the job was entirely guaranteed without even an interview but he would still be having a little chat with the owner/editor before getting started. 

“I just hope he’s interesting.” Doyle thought with a sigh before pushing his hair back one last time and heading into the building which looked to be a tad bigger and nicer than he would have guessed. He told a cute plump young secretary near the door whom he was going to see and she told him what office to go to. 

After knocking on the editor, Jeremy Russell’s door he was invited in and the two looked each other over for a second. Doyle was a tad surprised by what he saw. ussell was a short guy shorter than Doyle even and a tad on the heavy side. Russell probably in his early 50s with an obvious but effective comb over and rough face covered in stubble and a fairly messy desk and an office that smiled of cigar smoke. 

All in all the guy reminded him of a rougher around the edges Danny DeVito and a chuckle almost left his lips but he chocked it back before introducing himself as Peter Parker. The two made small talk for a bit and Doyle told him his fake previous work history sprinkled with a few hints of truth through things he had published and written under pen names. 

Very surprisingly Russell had even read and enjoyed one of the handful of novels Doyle had written. Next he was given a very brief tour of the building there being little worth seeing and introduced to some of his coworkers before being shown to his desk. Soon Doyle cracked his knuckles and began working on some meaningless little filler article well thinking to himself maybe this wouldn’t be so bad. Everyone he had meet thus far seemed nice enough at least. 

After a few hours of work he got up and headed to the break room he had been shown to get a drink when he heard a voice say “Doyle!? Is that you?” 

“Oh crap” He muttered turning around not knowing what to expect. Upon turning around he saw a rather attractive full figured woman smiling at him. 

_“Man, there really are no shortage of those here is there?”_ He thought before saying “I’m sorry ma’am I think you have me mistaken with someone else.” 

The woman only smiled broader and lowered her voice saying “No I know exactly who you are. Wow I read about your last big story. Did you have to go into witness protection or something?” 

“Seriously ma’am my names Peter. I have no clue what you’re talking about?” Doyle replied knowing he was caught but unsure what to say. 

Then the pretty woman only laughed and said “You don’t recognize me do you Doyle?” 

The voice did sound familiar but he honestly couldn’t place her who the hell was she? 

“Can’t say I do” he replied.

Again she only laughed and said “The name Chloe Summers mean anything to you?” 

Doyle was very confused now. Was this woman a friend of Chloe? Even so how would she know him? Chloe had been an editor of one of the papers he had worked at back in New York. She had also been a royal bitch and he had managed not to give her much thought over the past three or was it four years since leaving the paper he had worked at with her. Totally unsure what to say he replied “Maybe so what’s it matter?” 

This made the woman really start laughing and finally she said “Wow I know it’s been a few years plus a haircut and gaining some weight but you really don’t recognize me?”

Finally Doyle added it up 

“Wait Chloe that’s you?” Doyle said with a smile. 

Doyle quickly scanned Chloe. She had changed a lot since last he’d seen her. Back when he’d known her Chloe was easy enough on the eyes but also the very embodiment of a skinny bitch. She was five foot six or so and hair or two taller than him. When he’d known her she had cared about maybe two things firstly her job as editor which she took far too seriously and two her fitness and aerobics classes. Her husband who was a nice enough guy seemed to come in a distant third. As a result she was a total workaholic thin as rail and damn proud of it. 

It had always seemed to Doyle that nearly the only thing that made her happy was ordering and bullying her staff members who didn’t meet her high expectations and if the employee who found themselves in her crosshairs happened to be a woman with a few extra pounds on her then might the good Lord help them. Now Chloe was a totally changed woman as seemed to be the norm here for reasons he still hoped to fathom she was modestly full figure probably around 175. 

Strangely it seemed to do her appearance a world of good. She’d always been attractive but now she was looking very lovely. As always she was dressed very professionally, only now instead of showing off a tight athletic body her wardrobe emphasized a soft voluptuous one. 

Her once lean runner’s legs had thickened significantly replacing lean muscle with round fullness. Her once narrow boyish hips had spread out and her tight butt had gained a great deal of umph to it. Her former six pack had been replaced by a round tummy. Her arms once supporting impressive guns for a woman had gained a great deal of girth but not all from fat. 

Her previously flat chest had inflated to about the DD cup range and her facial features had also softened and rounded out giving her a much sweeter and friendlier look. Finally her once very long chestnut brown hair had been trimmed to not quite shoulder length. 

“Yep it’s me. The last bitch you probably ever wanted to see again.” She said with a hearty laugh Doyle couldn’t recall her having. 

“Hey you said it not me.” Doyle said with a smile then added “Yeah you guessed it witness protection.” 

“Sorry would have thought they could send you somewhere nicer than this.” Chloe said. 

“Well I guess nice wasn’t the point. Isolated was.” Doyle said with a sigh. 

“Haha yeah. Don’t get a lot more isolated then this.” Chloe agreed. 

“So now you know how I ended up here. How did you?” Doyle asked. 

“My husband Jason use to have family out this way and after they died he inherited a great deal of profitable farm land and somehow he convinced me a move would be good for me and my stress.” Chloe answered. 

“Has it?” Doyle asked. 

“Yeah it has I mean small and dull but it’s a nice enough place to live. Good people and yeah I guess a change of jobs and scenery has mellowed me out a good bit.” She said with a smile. 

“Plus as you can see I’ve gone native?” Chloe said with another cheerful hearty laugh. 

“What do you mean by that?” Doyle asked. 

Chloe placed her hands on her spacious hips and said “Well I’ve gone and let myself get fat like near everyone else around here if you haven’t noticed.” she said matter of factly. 

Unsure how to respond to that Doyle said “Oh you’ve filled out some but you haven’t gotten fat.” 

“Yeah you’re right at least not yet anyway but I’ve certainly let myself get thicker then I’d have ever thought possible. I swear nothing these yokels love more than eating.” Chloe said. 

“Yeah I’ve started noticing that Nikki and I just had dinner with some neighbors last night.” Doyle replied. 

“Foods amazing though right?” Chloe asked. 

“Yeah it was good for me. Nikki though wow she loved it never seen her eat so much before.” He said with a laugh. 

Chloe smiled “Yeah I’m not surprised couldn’t tell you why but it’s something about the land here it’s just extra fertile and makes everything taste better. It’s so good a diet Nazi like me ended up packing some on.”

“Hey if it helped mellow you out I’d say every pound was worth it. This is probably the longest pleasant conversation we’ve ever had.” Doyle said. 

“Haha sadly you’re probably right. Well I’ve got yokel filler to edit. Tell Nikki I said hi and we should get together some time. Us city slickers have to stick to together I figure.” Chloe said. 

“Will do and yeah you don’t even know it’s so awesome to see a familiar face.” Doyle replied before they both returned to their work.

(Continued in post 21 of this thread)


----------



## Ssaylleb

i'm really enjoying this story, next installment please


----------



## samster

This keeps getting better - love the setting and Chloe is a very sexy arrival and really enjoyed her conversation with Doyle. Him dancing around her weight gain was great fun and very realistic. Can't wait for more...you have a classic in the works here.


----------



## Joel

_Mmmm that was good_ Nikki thought to herself after finishing her pancakes and bacon after Doyle had left. _I really am going to have to work out with him tonight though, after two big meals in a row. Even if his fawning over Kathy isn’t just a phase I don’t want to end up like her or her friends. _

After a moment though she thought _Well that’s mean. They're all pretty. That’s just not for me although being able to eat like that all the time sure would be nice! _

Then she stopped herself what the hell I’m already thinking about food again? Then she pushed those thoughts aside and gathered up her syllabus’s and lesson plans and headed out. 

As she rolled through the old country roads she couldn’t help but think just how nice the scenery was. She was also unsure if she had ever been able to enjoy a peaceful drive like this before having only known the stress of big city road rage and bumper to bumper traffic. 

Not long later she arrived at the local high school. While the town’s population was tiny the school was pretty big and well funded so a fair number of students from nearby areas were bussed there inflating its student body a bit. 

Upon entering the building she was directed to the principal’s office by the office lady. Like Doyle her job had already been secured for her and she only needed to have a little meet and great with the principal and have her syllabus for the semester looked over. The Principal, Ms. Tyler if she remembered correctly, must have been otherwise occupied because she wasn’t there at the moment. So while she waited Nikki gathered up her lesson plans and syllabus outlines from her satchel. 

After getting her affairs in order the Principal arrived. Ms. Tyler was in her mid fifties or so and a very matronly type, plump with a rather massive bust line. Her hair was shoulder length or so brown with a touch of gray and she looked to have been rather attractive once but her age had begun to harden her features. 

“Ah Ms. Parker a pleasure to finally meet you.” Ms. Tyler said extending her hand.

“Thank you ma’am it’s a pleasure to finally speak to you in person.” Nikki said with a warm smile.

“Indeed this has been a while in the making. So why don’t you let me have another look at your schedule and we’ll direct you to your class room.” Principal Tyler said.

Nikki handed her the syllabus outlines and lesson plans and she began to finger through them. 

“My this is rather ambitious for just Junior and Senior English and Lit.” Principal Tyler said while fingering through the papers. 

“Perhaps. It’s roughly what I did at my last job though, and you know it is such a shame how much classic literature young people today and frankly even my generation have missed out on.” Nikki replied. 

“Oh I couldn’t agree more. Just bear in mind this may bit more of a course load then the students are used to so just don’t go to hard on them. Trust me parents are a tad more hands on with their children’s educations here than in big cities and it’s a real pain to hear from them when their alleged “bright child” is failing.” Principal Tyler said with a sarcastic grin. 

“Oh I understand ma’am I could certainly adjust things a bit if need be.” Nikki replied. 

Then Principal Tyler gave her a warm smile and said “Excellent welcome to the staff I’m sure you’ll quickly be seen as the best our English department has ever boasted. Now your class room is room 49 and I’ll show you to it shortly. Your first class well begin at 8:30 dismiss for lunch at noon and you’ll have a free block until 1:30 and dismiss your students to their cars and buses at 3 understood?” 

Nikki quickly scrawled a note of it and replied “Yes ma’am” 

Principle Tyler nodded and said “Now if you don’t have any questions I’ll give you a brief tour and show you to your room.” 

Then she was given a quick tour of the facilities which as she had noted before were bigger and better funded then she would have expected from the towns minuscule size. The was shown the lunch room, gym, auditorium etc and finally her room after which Principal Tyler wished her luck and told her good bye. 

Nikki glanced at her watch and she had roughly 15 min or so to get settled in she quickly got her desk in order and loaded the slides for her lecture, thankful this little town could afford newish computers and projectors. She had seriously been expecting to have to use a chalkboard for the first time since she was a little girl. 

Soon the empty desks filled up with students and Nikki took a deep breath and began lecturing. 

By lunch time Nikki was feeling pretty good. Due to Doyle’s troubles she had been away from teaching for nearly a year now and was glad to show herself she still had it. A pretty good percentage of the kids even seemed engaged, which she assumed had equal parts to do with her orator skills and good looks. 

After getting her tray she sat down at the teacher's table and was introduced to most everyone. A typical teacher mix she thought with a bit of a sigh. A few old geezers and old maids teaching maths and sciences. A few nearly stereotypical heavy set redneck guys in their late 30s and early 40s who taught some throw away classes as well as coaching. Sadly no cute younger male teachers she realized but at least there were two other female teachers about her age that were potential friend material. One Tamara the drama instructor who a moderately attractive woman with long brown hair and a rather curvaceous figure. The second Lauren the English and lit teacher for the under class men who very much reminded her of Kathy - super sweet and friendly and a figure nearly as supersized. 

Then she took the first bite of food off of her tray and was blown away. The cliché about school food being horrible had always seemed a true one to her but not here it seemed. 

“_Wow_!”She thought it wasn’t Kathy’s cooking but it was a lot better than anything she was capable of making. “_Goodness Kathy wasn’t kidding their really must be something that just makes the food fresher and better tasting here_.” 

After picking her tray clean she realized it was strangely quite in here. School lunchrooms were usually as loud as the students could get away with. What was going on? Then she started scanning the room. Sure there was some talking and laughing here and there but for the most part many of the students and her fellow faculty seemed to be solely concentrated on their food. 

Watching the very full figured Lauren make her full tray disappear reminded her, a lot of Kathy. Then Nikki scanned first the faculty then the students. Of the female teachers she was the only thin one. Tamara unlike the rest wasn’t really that big more like she said curvy but she was still a long way from thin. Of the male teachers only one of the coaches seemed to have more muscle then fat on him and only one of the older men was really skinny.

Next she thought back to the students she had just had and the ones before her. The proportions weren’t so out of whack here but the boys tended to be beefy stocky football player types and the young ladies varying stages of chubby. Sure there were thin guys and chicks but they were in the definite minority. 

Then her contemplation was broken when Lauren sat back down across from her and said “Nikki you forgot to grab a slice of pie. You’ve seriously got to try it as far as school food goes it’s to die for.” 

After realizing just how big most everyone around her was she had no intention on eating it but then Lauren placed it on her tray. She was just about to say she was full but then its heavenly aroma made its way to her nose. 

“Come on just a little bite” a voice in her head seemed to say and before she knew it the pie was gone and for the life of her she couldn’t remember what thought had made her so upset for a moment. 

“Awesome right?” Lauren asked. 

“If I hadn’t had dinner at Kathy’s last night I’d say awesome was an understatement.” Nikki replied.

“Oh you mean Kathy the realtor right? Yeah she’s seriously like the best cook in town scratch that state.” Lauren said with a laugh. 

“Haha yeah I’d believe it.” Nikki replied. 

After lunch Nikki returned to her class room unsure how to spend her little break with no papers to grade and her lesson planned out. She began to finger through a book then she stared out the window and noticed the unused track. She had been neglecting her running ever since they had moved here and suddenly had an idea. She went out to her car and ever prepared she had a pair of sweet pants and a t-shirt. She figured it wasn’t too hot she could jog a few laps real quick without turning into a sweaty mess before class. 

After changing cloths in the bathroom she headed outside noting just how awesome the weather was here. The sun was shining bright but it wasn’t too hot and there was a nice little breeze. 

Always a limber one she quickly did her stretches then took off running. She finished her first lap in her typical impressive time but something just felt wrong. She wasn’t tired exactly she wasn’t even breathing hard she just didn’t feel right. Maybe she had eaten too much to be trying to run already? She couldn’t put her finger on it she just didn’t feel like she should be running right then. 

Instead she slowed to a very leisurely walk not really even a jog. Normally she’d be beating herself up over half assing it like this but she just didn’t feel like running at all. Before she knew it though all disapproving thoughts of half assing it were gone though and she just relaxed enjoyed being in the fresh air and sun. 

In fact she just felt so nice she came terribly close to losing track of time. Despite that uneasy feeling returning she sprinted back to the building to change cloths in time chuckling to herself as she scared the crap out of two chubby chicks who had stepped outside to sneak a smoke. 

By the end of the day she was feeling great about her classes and getting back into the swing of teaching and just great in general that peculiar feeling earlier being long forgotten. She arrived home before 4 o’clock and had a few hours to kill before Doyle got back. Without a second thought she plopped down on the couch stretched out and turned on the tv and relaxed for a bit. 

After 15 min or so she thought “What am I doing wasting time like this?” 

Then she noticed her workout clothes from her run, or well walk, earlier on the floor next to her. She decided to make good on her promise to work out tonight and even get a little jump on Doyle and do some extra now. She quickly changed then got down on the floor and began a set of sit ups. She had hardly gotten past 10 when that strange uneasy feeling returned. She quit for a moment but decided to solider on and finished a set of 50. Then she flipped over onto her elbows and toes for a few minutes of core position. She made it 3 minutes without breaking a sweat and intended to go much longer but then she heard the doorbell ring. 

“Blast it Doyle I finally get around to working out and you go and forget your key or some crap.” She said to herself while getting up to answer the door. 

Rather than Doyle though she was surprised to see Kathy. 

“Have a good first day at work hun?” Kathy asked super sweetly of course. 

“Oh yeah it was great schools way nicer then I had expected and the students seem about as interested in literature as I could ask for.” Nikki replied with a laugh. 

Kathy joined in with her great jolly laugh and replied “Awesome to hear it hun. I’m not interrupting anything am I?” 

“No not really. I was just doing some working out.” Nikki answered. 

“A scrawny little thing like you working out? I’m happy to interrupt you then, you’re such a stick already haha. Mind if I go ahead and bring all this in?” Kathy said pointing to a bag sitting by her feet. 

“Uh yeah sure what is it though?” Nikki asked. 

“Why cooking supplies of course.” Kathy responded. 

“Cooking supplies?” Nikki asked confused. 

Kathy only laughed her jolly laugh “I guess you were still a little tipsy when we talked about this last night. You invited me over right after work to start with your cooking lessons.” 

Nikki recalled them talking about cooking lessons but for the life of her she couldn’t remember making concrete plans let alone so soon. But she saw little point in trying to get out of it and just said “Sorry yeah I had a little too much last night so I guess it totally slipped my mind.” 

“Well that’s fine hun now why don’t you tell me all about your first day at work while we get started.” 

Over the next hour or so Nikki to her surprise found she was genuinely enjoying herself. Due to Doyle’s troubles she hadn’t hung out one on one with another woman her age like this in quite some time. Even though they had little in common she found herself really enjoying this girl talk plus Kathy was just so sweet and friendly it was practically infectious she couldn’t picture anyone not having a good time around her. 

As for her cooking though simply put she had a long long LONG way to go. Nikki had always been pretty well ignorant when it came to cooking. It had just never really interested her and just seemed unimportant. She had always kept a strict handle on her diet and wouldn’t knowing how to cook fattening crap make it more tempting? Plus her husband had to be one of the pickiest eaters alive not to mention his minor stomach problems and dedication to diet and fitness that was probably greater than her own. Not to mention they lived in the big city in the very rare chance they wanted something not on a weight watchers diet that they couldn’t make themselves they could just go out. 

But that was all rhen Now Nikki figured if cooking was what women were into around here she may as well learn she had always been quite the social butterfly and if she had to expand her interests a bit to make friends here so be it. She just hoped her figure didn’t do too much expanding as a result. 

Finally after many disapproving looks from Kathy followed by understanding smiles and good natured jokes she had made something approaching a good meal. 

“And now for the final taste.” Kathy said for at least the third time if not more as she stuck a fork full of food into Nikki’s face. 

“Mmm wow that is by far the best thing I have ever made I can’t believe it! Thank you.” Nikki said shocked by how good it was. 

Kathy took her own bite and looked a good bit less impressed. She sprinkled some more salt substitute and seasoning on it and at last conceded that she had salvaged it all she could. 

“You’re welcome hun and just think this is just the start. Give it a year and we’ll make a five star chief out of you.” Kathy said. 

Nikki only laughed upon hearing that and said “I highly doubt that. "

“Trust me hun. When Kaylie moved here she was a skinny little city girl like you that could hardly turn on a stove let alone use it. Now she’s just as good a cook as me. Almost half of what he had last night was stuff she made.” Kathy said. 

_“Wait. Did she just say Kaylie whose almost as big as her was skinny when she moved here_?” Nikki thought to herself she was just about to enquire about that when Doyle came through the door. 

Not expecting his crush Kathy to be there he rounded the corner and stopped just short of walking face first into her massive cleavage. Nikki couldn’t help but laugh as his eyes nearly popped out of his head upon stopping little more than an inch from her massive bust. 

“I take it someone’s happy to see me?” Kathy said with a wicked laugh in response to Doyle’s near accident. 

Doyle managed to tear his eyes from the virtual landscape of breasts before him to meet her eyes. He laughed awkwardly and said “You scared the crap out of me. What are you two up to I didn’t expect you to grace us with your company two days in a row Kathy?” 

“Oh I was just giving Nikki her first cooking lesson let me know how she did I probably need to get home about now. Adam may have finally emerged from his cave I mean studio.” She said with a laugh. 

Then she gave Nikki a big hug engulfing the tiny little thing in her sea of curves. Then she said “Don’t worry I didn’t forget about you, Peter.” 

And she did the same to him.

(Contiinued in post 24 of this thread)


----------



## samster

Excellent! Another fun and very interesting update on this one. Please keep it up


----------



## hap helium

Nikki seems to have had her willpower affected. If so, this story could soon swell with plump possibilities.


----------



## Joel

*Chapter 9* 

After Kathy had left Doyle said I dont know what it is but gym cloths and an apron is a pretty hot combo for you. 

Then he made his way over to her for a warm embrace followed by a passionate kiss. 

After they parted Nikki ran her hands down the apron feeling strange had she ever worn one before? 

So you like it? Kathy gave it to me. she informed him. 

I think so. Doyle said with a smile. 

Well dont get used to it. They havent turned me into a country fried Stepford wife yet. Tomorrow youll be fending for yourself as usual when it comes to dinner. Nikki said with a wicked smile. 

Doyle got a good laugh out of that and said I think Ill manage and country fried? I think you mean triple battered haha 

Nikki to rather enjoyed that Well I have an idea. Lets do something crazy like have a home cooked meal together. 

Us a home cooked meal as in home cooked by you? I think this is a first haha.

Your right I think it is. 

Then, still in her apron and sarcastically trying to play the role of house wife Nikki made the table and served them dinner. Doyle was fairly impressed by it. He didnt finish his plate or anything but he was genuinely surprised and threw quite a few compliments his wifes way. 

Nikki on the other hand just couldnt believe she had been partly responsible for this. It was just so good. As she talked on about her day she barely noticed, but between talking she just kept eating and eating and eating. It wasnt until after refilling her plate for the second time and making it halfway through that her stomach finally relayed to her brain how stuffed she was. 

_Oh my word! How much did I just eat?_ She suddenly realized. 

Her internal panic was interrupted it though by Doyle saying By the way, youll never guess who I ran into today.

Nikki instinctively grew worried her heart skipping a beat Do you mean someone recognized you?

Please dont go panicing. It really shouldnt be a big deal but yeah. Doyle answered.

 Who? Nikki stuttered.

Do you remember Chole the editor for that paper I worked at five years or so ago? Doyle asked. 

That bitch with the long brown hair? Yeah. Why? Nikki asked. 

Its a small world. Apparently her and her husband have moved out here and now I work with her again. Doyle said. 

Wow small world indeed. So she recognized you? Nikki asked. 

Yeah right away and she even guessed how we ended up here. She was following my last story apparently. Doyle answered. 

Think we can trust her? Nikki asked nervously. 

Doyle only laughed Dont be paranoid of course we can trust her. I guess Im a tad nervous that shell let my real name slip but come on you think any of these hicks have connections to New York organized crime? 

Well no but still. Nikki replied. 

Then Doyle got up from his seat and walked behind Nikki and began rubbing her shoulders before leaning his head over. 

No. No still we are going to be just fine here I promise you that and please dont go worrying yourself about it anymore. Then he kissed her on the cheek. 

Now instead of working yourself up I think someone promised to be my work out buddy tonight. Doyle said with a playful grin. 

_Crap_ Nikki thought. She had promised and she seriously needed to but between snacking with Kathy earlier and her big dinner she felt more like lying down then working out. 

Yeah I suppose I did. She said half heartedly. 

You know you dont have to if you dont feel like it. Just thought it would help you get your mind off some things. Doyle said sweetly. 

No I will and I know I need to. Im just feeling a little full and lazy but Ill solider through. Nikki said. 

Doyle smiled Feeling full yeah no surprise there with the way youve been eating. You know you keep that up and keep slacking on working out and youll start looking like Kathys other friends in no time. 

With the way you keep looking at Kathy and the rest I didnt think youd have a problem with that? Nikki replied sarcastically.

Hey I didnt say that would be problem I was just saying. So you coming down stairs with me or you going to lay down and start working on developing a full figure of your own? Doyle asked. 

Nikki slipped off the apron and said Im coming, Im coming. 

Once down stairs Doyle stripped off his work clothes, trying his best to look good while doing so which Nikki felt he did a pretty good job of. Then he slipped on a pair of gym shorts and as usual no shirt. 

Together they did their stretches then Doyle began toying with his treadmill. Feeling exhausted just looking at hers Nikki said I actually got my running in during my lunch break so why dont you just let me know when youre ready to move on to something else. 

In actuality she had run exactly one lap then did a fair amount of walking but he didnt know that. 

Whatever you say. Doyle replied. 

Then Nikki made her way up the stairs and collapsed on the couch and turned on the TV. Part of her felt bad for being so lazy but it felt just so good to relax and she supposed digest as her left hand quickly began rubbing her full slightly bloated stomach. Nikki didnt know if she fell asleep or just totally zoned out because in what felt like no time she heard Doyle coming up the stairs and she glanced at her phone and half an hour or so had passed. 

Cardios done love. You going to join me for the rest now or should I just leave you be? Doyle called out from the top of the stairs. 

Nikki sprang up from the couch stretched and felt oddly refreshed 

No Im coming babe. She said

Upon getting up Nikki had felt quite awesome. After starting her work out though it was another story. That mildly sickening uneasy feeling came and went throughout her work out. Doyle meanwhile was his typical self trying to show off for her through hand stand pushups, one armed pull ups, and other fairly impressive acts of fitness and discipline. 

For far from the first time she smiled thinking about what a Napoleon complex he had trying to compensate for his lack of height and skinny build through body building. 

All in all he offered her a pretty good distraction from her peculiar exhaustion. His chiseled recently shaved chest, perfect six pack abbs, and massive arms more than made up for his lack of height as far as she was concerned. Even after all these years she found herself getting a little hot and bothered as he charged through a work out few guys twice his size could match. 

Then he noticed her resting and staring. 

I know you arent that impressed by watching me. Something wrong hun you keep stopping? Doyle asked. 

Aww you know Im impressed by watching you, well you know a little. Nikki replied with a hint of sarcasm. And Im fine. Just feeling a little puny at the moment.

If youre not feeling well go ahead and lie down Ill finish on my own.  Doyle offered. 

No Ill make it. Nikki said. 

And so she did; half an hour later they were done. Her reps had sucked she kept having to stop and rest and she just didnt feel right but she made it. After finishing she headed straight to bed and collapsed face first. 

Doyle followed not far behind her and began massaging her shoulders and back. 

You sure you're ok love? He asked sweetly. 

Yeah in fact feeling better already just dont stop. Nikki murmured her face still mostly in the pillow.

As Doyle lovingly tended to her the feeling began to pass and after a bit she felt fine, in fact better than fine. With a burst of energy that took Doyle totally by surprise she sprang up and rolled him over to his back. 

My work out may have sucked tonight but I think theres one last cardiovascular exercise you can coach me through. She said in a sexy husky voice. 

Doyle smiled Hope Im up to it. 

Then she ran a nail over his muscular chest and said Oh I think youll manage. 

Then she tore off her tank top and sports bra and by the time Doyles mouth met her perfect perky little breasts the two of them were in heaven and Nikki went a long way in making up for her earlier laziness.


----------



## Joel

*Chapter 10 *

After a round or two of pure ecstasy Doyle left his sleeping wife to work on his writing. As for Nikki her dreams would be far from pleasant. 

Nikki found herself in that peculiar state few reach where one actually knows one is dreaming. She was completely naked and standing in front of a three way mirror admiring her tight thin somewhat muscular figure. 

As she admired herself she heard a voice say “So this is my new plaything.” 

Nikki quickly turned and saw what appeared to be the outline of a man but his features were completely obscured by darkness and all she could clearly make out were two bright yellow eyes. 

“Who the hell are you?” She shrieked. 

The figure began approaching her those piercing yellow eyes seeming to look straight through her and strangely the figure did not become any more clear 

“Names hold a great deal of power where I come from my dear. So I can’t tell you that, so perhaps the question should be what am I?” The figure said in a 
somewhat inhuman voice. 

“Then… then what are you?” Nikki stammered fearfully. 

“Yes what am I? Hmmm honestly I may no longer even know myself. You humans have called me many things a Spirit, a God, as of late though it’s mostly been Demon.” The figure replied. 

“A demon you …. you can’t be serious? Nikki declared. 

“Eh it’s open to debate for all you know. I may merely be a bad dream but now that you’re here and especially now that you're dreamin I think calling me simply master will suffice.” The figure replied. 

“Wait you mean here as in this town?” Nikki asked. 

“More or less.” The figure declared now right in front of her. 

“Then fine you won’t be my master for long. I’ll leave as soon as I wake up.” Nikki declared with more confidence then she expected. 

“I suppose that would save you but who says you’ll remember this little conversation. You humans actually dream all the time; you just very rarely remember it. Makes these things very simple for my kind.” The figure said with a dark laugh. 

“So what do you want?” Nikki asked now terrified again. 

“Want? Oh I want a lot of thing my dear. Just concerning you though I want this scrawny little body of yours a thing of the past. I prefer my play things fat and happy, not skinny little wretches like yourself.” The figure said now running an obscured appendage over her prominent ribs and across her slim body in general. 

“So.. so you’re the reason everyone here is so big?” Nikki stammered now frozen in place. 

“The reason? No not quite. This will come as a relief to you. Outside of this little dream world I can’t make you do a thing. Your Christian God or something saw fit to thankfully give you creatures free will. I can’t make or force. I can only nudge and manipulate. Its actually much more fun that way. And as you’ve seen from my other play things I’m pretty good at it.” 

Then the figure continued to run his hands over her entire frame exploring ever part of her thin body.

“Hmm whatever will become of you” The figure cupped her small breasts 

“Shall these double or triple in size?” Then he grabbed her bony little butt 

“Shall this inflate behind you? Shall you become an hour glass or a pear or simply fat all over? Only time will tell but you can all but surely kiss your current slip of a self goodbye.” The figure declared before releasing another of its horrible laughs. 

“No… no it won’t I won’t let that happen to me.” Nikki declared. 

“True, perhaps not. Once in awhile someone holds out or is pulled from my web before I can work my magic. If you manage to keep this pale weak excuse for a body so be it. I have many other play things. In fact my collection is becoming so large you won’t have to even worry about seeing all that much of me. To be safe though I suggest you enjoy your thinness while you can because it’s not liable to last.” 

Then Nikki awoke in her bed next to Doyle terrified and in a cold sweat. For the life of her though she had no clue what she had been dreaming to so upset her. 

Now all she wanted to do was cuddle up next to her husband and hope the nightmare she couldn't recall didn’t return. There was a problem with that though. She was also painfully hungry. After looking at the clock and seeing how far away breakfast was she made her way into the kitchen for a late night snack.

(Continued in post 32 on page two of this thread)


----------



## Ssaylleb

so that's why all the chicas are so plump... now enough teasing and get Nikki eating


----------



## greinskyn

Great imagery and a catchy plot from the getgo. The last twist really brings this together. Got wind of this story from another site, so people are sharing.

Thanks

Grein


----------



## Joel

greinskyn said:


> Great imagery and a catchy plot from the getgo. The last twist really brings this together. Got wind of this story from another site, so people are sharing.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Grein



Really what other site?


----------



## greinskyn

The site is foreverchanging... 

http://www.thechangingmirror.com/phpbb/index.php

Its a varied transformation site. A fair amount of WG can be found scattered about. While a melting pot of sorts for female TF, most wouldn't be considered cute and cuddly stories.

Grein


----------



## Joel

greinskyn said:


> The site is foreverchanging...
> 
> http://www.thechangingmirror.com/phpbb/index.php
> 
> Its a varied transformation site. A fair amount of WG can be found scattered about. While a melting pot of sorts for female TF, most wouldn't be considered cute and cuddly stories.
> 
> Grein



Oh cool thanks for the heads up glad people are enjoying this here's hoping I don't drop the ball soon haha


----------



## Coop

Just don't draw it out too much unless you actually plan to finish the story. Too many stories I see are long and drawn out then stop at a point and never get picked up again.


----------



## Joel

*Chapter 11 *

A couple of weeks passed and the two of them began settling into their new routines. Doyle was occupied with his writing and new job and Nikki was caught up with her teaching as well as hanging out with Kathy and getting to know Kathy’s other friends like Kaylie. 

One night they decided to finally take up Chloe and her husband Jason on their offer to hang out sometime. Doyle was very much looking forward to it. 

Firstly he would be able to go by his real name around someone other than his wife. That in and of itself made him pretty happy. 

Secondly as much as he had once hated her Chloe had mellowed out a bunch over the last couple years. He had found working with her the past couple of weeks genuinely nice. 

Lastly even when he had wished Chloe would drop dead he’d always kind of liked Jason. He had been a political party official back in New York and had been nice enough to give him a few scopes and statements even though he and his wife didn’t exactly get along. Plus he had slightly outside the box interests in music being into heavier main stream bands like Metallica, Seether, The Offspring etc. These groups weren't quite Doyle's taste but it was just close enough to give them something to bond over, even going to a concert or three together. 

Right before they arrived at their place Doyle said “Oh yeah I think I forgot to mention before your probably not going to recognize Chloe I sure didn’t.” 

“Oh really why not?” Nikki asked. 

“Judging by what you’ve seen here already take a stab at it.” Doyle replied. 

“Let me guess. She’s gotten fat?” Nikki said with a sigh. 

“Right on the first try. I wouldn’t say fat though but she’s certainly filled out since moving here.” 

“Now that’s worrisome.” Nikki said with a sigh. 

“Why do you say that?” Doyle asked 

“Cause if even a skinny bitch like her got bigger after moving here I probably don’t stand a chance.” Nikki said sounding a tad concerned. 

“Please you don’t have anything to worry about. I mean look at you. Your'e in amazing shape.” Doyle said with a smile. 

“Yeah amazing shape now but if I keep hanging around with and eating with Kathy that’s liable to change. Plus I don’t know what it is but ever since we moved here about half the time I try to work out either I’m just not feeling it or something seems to interrupt me. Way I’m starting to see it if I don’t end up blowing up myself I’ll be pretty lucky.” Nikki said. 

“Love you don’t need to be worried about that I swear.” Then Doyle reached over and pulled down the visor on her side and flipped the mirror open. “I’m not sure if you’ve noticed but according to the mirror here you’re absolutely beautiful and beauty isn’t a size or measurement it just is. So in the slim chance you gained some weight so what it wouldn’t change anything.” 

Nikki then looked at him smiled and said “You know every now and then you can just be so sweet. You really mean that?” 

“Of course I mean that I love you not your weight.” Doyle said then leaned over and gave her a quick but passionate kiss. 

“Well now that I think about it, just don’t go getting super obese or anything.” Doyle said with a wicked grin. 

“And there you go ruining a sweet moment. So like you.” Nikki replied with a laugh. 

“Hey I’m only human sides you want honestly or sweet sounding bs?” Doyle said jokingly. 

“I guess what I want is irrelevant cause with you I know which I’m always going to get.” Nikki said smartly. 

“Wow I think you just found a way to make me look bad for being honest. However do you do it?” Doyle replied. 

Before Nikki could think of a retort to their light hearted exchange they had arrived. 

Upon Chloe and Jason answering the door Nikki was shocked by how much they had changed. Even to a health nut like herself Chloe had always seemed like an absolute diet and fitness Nazi. But like Doyle had warned her she had gotten thick. Compared to many of the women in these parts, Kathy and Kaylie coming to mind as prime examples, she really wasn’t that big. But the difference from a few years ago to now was just unbelievable. 

She had gone from lean mean and rock hard to soft curvy and dare she say sweet looking. Her muscles it appeared had all but melted away it seemed. Her once lean defined runners legs had beefed up and met in the middle. Her bony boyish hips had spread out invitingly and her once nonexistent butt had gained a great deal of real-estate. 

Chole's once flat washboard abbs had also been replaced by a round tummy. Her flat chest had become a distant memory as she was now sporting what were at least Double Ds with deep sexy cleavage. Her arms once rock hard with muscle had gained quite a bit of girth perhaps now possessing a consistency of equal parts fat and muscle. Finally her face had rounded out with full dimpled checks that gave her a much sweeter and inviting look. 

Jason too looked quite different. He’d always been a tall lanky scarecrow type but now that was no longer the case. He hadn’t exactly gotten fat himself but he was certainly no scarecrow anymore either. Due to running the farm he had inherited he’d obviously been working hard and eating well. His arms now bulged with new muscle his chest and shoulders had grown broader but his middle looked like it had gone quite soft. He was also a bit less clean cut then she remembered, now sporting very long hair pulled back in a ponytail and a neat little goatee. 

To Nikki’s shock Chloe greeted the two of them with warm hugs. 

“Wow Doyle wasn’t kidding she has mellowed out.” She thought totally taken aback. 

After they were given a little tour of the house and Jason showed them the land a bit they sat down to the dinner table which to Nikki’s relief was much more sparse then Kathy kept hers.

Right away they wanted to hear everything about how they had ended up there. They had kept up with Doyle’s exploits in the news and online and he merely had to fill in some gaps. 

“Gosh I can’t believe you had to go into witness protection.” Chloe exclaimed after hearing more about what had happened. 

“Well a bunch of sketchy things started happening to us, slashed tires, cut brakes, phone calls in the middle of the night. Despite being their new man of the hour I got fired from my post for a minor little error in another story and finally after a mugger seemed more intent on killing me then getting my money it seemed like the only thing we could do.” Doyle replied. 

“And of all places you two ended up here. Small world.” Jason added. 

“Yeah seriously never would have expected to see a familiar face out here I’m glad for it though.” Doyle said. 

“Right back at you man.” Jason replied. 

Meanwhile Nikki while occasionally adding a bit to the conversation seemed rather caught up in the food which Doyle had noticed happening a bit as of late. 

Nikki just could not believe how delicious what she was eating tasted. Chloe’s dishes were much more simple then Kathy’s but the taste was just unbelievable. 

“Looks like your enjoying yourself good isn't it hun?” Chloe said with a chuckle. 

“Good? Good doesn’t even do it justice. How did you make this?” Nikki said asked after swallowing another big bite. 

“Hardly anything to be honest hun. The land does most of that for you.” Chloe answered. 

“Yeah our neighbor Kathy said something about the land here just being extra fertile here and making the food taste better.” Nikki said. 

“Yeah its true. Can’t explain why but it does and you had that straight out of the second or third best land in the region so its extra good.” Chloe said with a laugh. 

“Wow it’s just unbelievable!” Nikki exclaimed 

“Yeah I certainly can’t argue there. You best watch out though. I swear whatever makes it taste so good also guarantees it will put plenty of meat on your bones if you’re not careful.” Chloe announced.

“Oh wow you really think so?” Nikki exclaimed concerned especially because the past several days she’d noticed a new snugness to her jeans. 

“Yeah sure has beefed me up and if you haven’t noticed the yokels tend to lean toward the big side here. So better watch out. You don’t want lose that skinny figure of yours like I did. Well unless you do want to lose it in which case I’d gladly trade with you.” Chloe said with a hearty laugh Nikki couldn’t remember her ever producing before. 

“Hmm if that meant I could eat like this all the time I may just take you up on that.” Nikki said trying not to make light of the revelation and not worry about it. 

“Haha I wish you would. I can’t believe how big I’ve let myself get since we moved here.” Chloe added. 

“I wouldn’t sweat it. You still look awesome.” Nikki said truthfully she’d take this friendly thick chick over the skinny bitch Chloe had once been any day.

“Aww thanks hun. That husband of mine is always saying the same thing but I figure it’s just so I don’t divorce him and take half the money he’s making off this place.” Nikki said jokingly referring to Jason. 

“Hey don’t go dragging me into this. You’re the one hung up about your weight not me.” Jason said. 

“Relax hun I’m just kidding. I know nobody here would appreciate the diet Nazi I used to be anyway.” Chloe said with a laugh. 

“Speaking of all the money this character is making off this place tell us a little more about it?” Doyle asked. 

“There’s actually not much to it. I didn’t know crap about farming before we moved here but my granddads will required who ever got the place to move here so I was pretty concerned. But it’s simple really. Place hasn’t had any natural disasters or a bad yield since my granddad was young. Plus he had enough farm hands that I was able to just be a figure head for the first year or two before I figured everything out. 

"Which there wasn’t much to figure out. The land, weather everything’s just always perfect. I just balance the books and every season I’ll play with the fertilizer and toy with how much we’ll plant of what but that’s about it. Place practically runs itself and every year for like 70 years now has been a few decimal if not percentage points more profitable then the last. If I had five times the land that was this productive I’d be a millionaire.” Jason said with a laugh. 

“Wow lucky indeed.” Doyle replied. 

“Haha yeah I’m not complaining but it’s not all great I mean fair warning. This town’s boring as can be compared to the city. Plus I do have to put in work with the farm hands almost every day so they don’t look down their noses at me too much.” Jason said jokingly. 

After dinner they just hung out for a couple hours had a few drinks talked politics and current affairs Doyle thanking good for some people to have intelligent conversation with. Jason also showed Doyle how’d he’d taken up bass since moving there and the two jammed for a bit Doyle attempting to remember how to play guitar on one of Jason’s. Mostly though they just talked caught up and made fun of the crap that was on TV. 

All in all they left that night feeling pretty good Doyle remembered why he had always kind of liked Jason and Doyle and Nikki both thanked god for how much more friendly and mellowed out Chloe had become. Between having Chloe to liven up his new job and having Adam and Jason to hang out with maybe this witness protection refuge might be tolerable after all.

(Continued in post 37 of this thread)


----------



## samster

Awesome update! Love Chloe and the character/ weight chances  Also really loving how this is developing as a story and plot line - I 100% agree with Coop and this one has to be finished!


----------



## greinskyn

I really like the "fight" she is putting up. Too often the main character instantly turns into an uncontrollable eating machine.... the gradual erosion of willpower, while also learning to enjoy the more sensual aspects of life is definitely a slow transformation to savor.


----------



## mdy73

Well done!!! Simply well done and i hope for some other chapter... 

Thank you.


----------



## Ssaylleb

i'm enjoying this story alot, the laid back pace is more realistic and makes for more build up to when Nikki, finally, inevitably gives in to her appetite. loking forward to the next chapter


----------



## Joel

*Ch 12 *

A month and half or so passed and Nikki and Doyle began settling into their new lives. Doyle found the work at the paper a tad more stimulating than expected and had finally found the time to start working on his next novel. He still missed the city and didn’t think to highly of many of the locals he had encountered but he had to admit a slower paced life was rather nice.

He hadn’t been this relaxed in years and he was loving having the time to take his body building truly seriously again and was nearly back to the impressive build he’d sported during his band days. He had also began distracting himself with ordering some equipment and downloading software to set himself up a little closet studio in the basement. Plus he was enjoying having time to hang with Jason and Adam. Jason and him had already had another jam session during their hangouts and he was beginning to think maybe if they could convince Adam it would be fun the three of them could have a little band.

It also didn’t hurt just how hot a good 90% of the women he had seen here were. He’d finally discovered a thin one or two much to his surprise but the standard build here for women seemed to be big thick and beautiful. He still couldn’t explain it. They all just seemed to radiate this natural beauty. 

Nikki to was quickly warming up to the place. She was happy to be getting back into teaching after the long absence and a good amount of her students seemed to be taking her classes so seriously and really devouring the material it made it her proud. 

And of course ever the social butterfly she was quickly making friends. She had made fast friends with the other female teachers around her age Lauren and Tamara. Her and Chloe were quickly becoming good friends as Chloe had said they were the town’s only two big city girls so they had to stick together. She was loving her once or twice a week cooking lessons with Kathy and was already learning a lot and Kathy had also totally welcomed her into her circle of friends. Just last week her Kathy, Kaylie, Heather and Gwen had went out an hour or so out of town for a girls night and it had been a blast. 

A couple things had been bugging her though that weird nightmare she’d had awhile back had become semi reoccurring. She still couldn’t remember what it was but one night every other week or so she’d wake up in a cold sweat terrified and unable to go back to sleep. Just as strangely after the fear would pass she’d always be ridiculously starving. Which led her to her other concern how much she had been eating! 

Chloe’s warning hadn’t go in one ear and out the other. It had rather concerned her but she found herself unable to do much about it. Every time she did anything with her new friends food seemed to play a leading role. Not to mention her cooking lessons with Kathy plus her always sending leftovers home with her. She didn’t know what had happened to her will power either.

The food was just so good she found herself rarely able to resist. It seemed almost every day she’d catch herself eating and eating and eating. She’d tried to step up her workouts with Doyle to compensate but it wasn’t exactly working out. Her new friends were cutting into her workout times not to mention now having plenty of papers to grade. 

Worst of all when she would work out that strange sickly feeling would sometimes return. It didn’t happen every time but it was often enough that subconsciously it may have been making her reluctant to work out. She’d even went to the doctor about it but aside from checking her for asthma he had no other solutions. 

That particular evening they decided to go for a swim in the pool as it was starting to cool off and they would soon be covering it up. Doyle watched as Nikki got out of the pool to fetch herself a beer she tried adjusting her top for the umpteenth time. 

“Having a wardrobe malfunction love?”

“Yeah either this things shrunk or I’ve grown one?” Nikki said looking mildly frustrated. 

Personally Doyle would have put his money on the latter one. Ever since she had put it on her breasts had been on the verge of spilling out of her tiny little red string bikini. Unless he was mistaken they did indeed look slightly bigger than usual. After getting a look at her backside it was also looking a tad snug in her bikini bottoms and her hips seemed to have spread out just a hair. Her stomach to appeared different not a drastic change but her washboard abbs seemed much less defined then the last time he’d seen her in a bathing suit. All in all it appeared all her eating had added a couple new pounds to her petite figure. 

“Here let me help.” Doyle said and got out of the pool and began adjusting her back strings. 

Then a devilish grin spread across his face and pulled the knot loose and pulled off her top. 

“Freaking pig!” Nikki exclaimed before pushing him back into the pool still holding her bikini.

Doyle quickly resurfaced pushed his long hair back out of his face smiled and said “Hey if thy top offends thy take it off I figure.” 

“Very funny, now give it back.” Nikki said in mock anger now cupping her breasts with her hands.

“Why? We’re miles away from the neighbors whose going to see?” Doyle replied.

“Hmm I guess you’re right. In that case I won’t be needing these either.” Nikki said slipping off her bottoms before diving back in. By the time she had surfaced directly in front of him his swim trunks were also now resting on the side of the pool. 

Doyle instantly embraced her beautiful body and she noticed something erect brushing her leg under water. 

Then he smiled and said “You know I just realized even if the neighbors were closer they wouldn’t care. You’re like a hundred pounds too light for their tastes.”

Nikki returned the smile and said “Yeah that’s true for now, if you don’t get on my ass about working out more though that could be liable to change though.” 

“Hey I’ve done all I can to motivate you you’ve got to put in the work yourself.” Doyle said now exploring her body with his hands and noticing wait were her nipples bigger? 

“Yeah I know I’ve just been so tired and busy lately.” Nikki said with sigh allowing her hands to do some exploring of their own. 

“Well don’t sweat it hun your beautiful inside and out and nothings ever going to change that.” Doyle said sweetly.

“Ok well let’s just hope you mean that after I end up fat like everyone else here.” Nikki said with a laugh.

“Don’t worry I will.” Doyle replied before his tongue entered her mouth and they wished they had longer to enjoy the pool like this.

(Continued in post 39 of this thread)


----------



## samster

Love it!!! Great update as ever


----------



## Joel

*Ch 13 

5 months later *

Nikki awoke in the middle of the night from another of her reoccurring night terrors. Nikki was drenched in sweat and got up to go splash some cold water on her face cursing with every step. 

“Not again. I wish I could at least remember what keeps scaring me so badly.” She grumbled. 

She made it to the sink splashed some cold water in her face then looked in the mirror. In her half awoke state she was a bit taken back by what she saw. 

“Wow! How did I let this happen to myself?” She asked for not the first time, observing her now fuller figure in the mirror. 

It didn’t take much thinking to figure out how it had happened though. She thought back over the past several months and mostly just recalled what barrage of food it had been. 

Cooking lessons with Kathy or Kaylie, semi regular get togethers with all of them for dinner. And she didn’t want to even think about Thanksgiving, Christmas, and New Years dinners with all of them. By how much food they shoveled into her it was a miracle she hadn’t gotten even bigger. Plus to top it all off about every other time she tried to work out she would be overcome by that strange sickly uneasy feeling. 

She slipped off her black tank top to view the damage that had been done to her once tight petite figure. 

Her long lean legs weren’t looking so skinny anymore as her thighs had begun expanding and going soft and the muscle in her lower legs had nearly disappeared as well. Next she placed her hands on her now much less bony hips noting just how much they had begun to spread out and assert themselves. 

Then she half turned to admire her new butt. She could hardly believe it she had no clue when that had blossomed but her once nonexistent ass had begun to round and bubble out. At the moment her inflated checks threatened to swallow up her now to small thong. 

Next she made her way up to her mid section her once always visible ribs had vanished from view and she had begun to fear she’d never see them again. Then she poked her stomach. Not so long ago it had been flat and hard with more than a hint of muscle definition. Now though it had turned to pudge. It hadn’t yet rounded and pushed out making it a real belly but it was now covered by a layer of mush. 

Nikki pushed harder and did eventually reached the layer of muscle she fondly remembered but it was so buried in softness she doubted it would ever make it to the surface again. Then she made her way up to her chest one nice benefit of the new weight she figured. Her formally smallish breasts had recently grown into C-cups and for the first time in her life she had some real cleavage. She unhooked her bra noting how much rounder her nipples and areolas had become. Then she cupped them in each hand taking in their new weight and growing a little hot while doing so.

Then she returned to her examination her arms hadn’t changed much yet but her definition there to would likely disappear soon if she didn’t do something. 

Finally her face she couldn’t decide if it was reality or her imagination but it looked just a touch rounder and fuller. Or maybe it didn’t she really wasn’t sure. From the neck up the biggest change had been her hair. The girl at the local solan had no idea how to do short women’s haircuts and after one near disaster she had quit going. As a result her hair was now a good bit longer then she normally liked. For weeks now she couldn’t decide if she should just go with it or make the long drive to the city to have it hacked off. 

Then from the corner of her eye she saw her scale eyeing her almost mockingly. She sighed and figured she might as well quantify what she already knew. She stepped on. The numbers shot right past her once constant 115 and finally stopped around 145! 

_One hundred and forty five pounds_! She said to herself over and over again. She looked at her reflection again. 

_It won’t take much more and the word skinny won’t even apply to me anymore_ she lamented. The worst part was though that she was totally conflicted. On the one had she couldn’t believe how high she’d let her weight get.

But on the other she loved what she saw in the mirror. She couldn’t explain it and she almost felt disturbed by it but something about gaining all this weight just excited her. Again she returned to her reflection and played with her new wobbly bits. She knew she shouldn’t think so but she just thought she looked so sexy and womanly with her new curves. The new cleavage more womanly hips the sexy little bubble butt she was just really liking what she saw and suddenly the tight lean body she had always worked so hard for just didn’t seem so special. 

Suddenly her tummy began to loudly grumble.

“Hungry again already?” She said placing her hand on her not yet proper belly. As if to answer it suddenly rumbled again. 

“Well I’m sure there’s some left over’s we can heat up to tide you over until breakfast,” she said sweetly, not even thinking about the disconnect between her words and previous thoughts. 

_“Ever since we’ve moved her Doyle can’t seem to take his eyes off all these fat chicks well I guess he’ll have his own fat wife before too long.”_Nikki said to herself with a wicked grin. Then she made her way to the kitchen. 

If this hadn’t become a semi regular occurrence she’d have been shocked by how much she ate just hours before breakfast. But as things were now this was a biweekly or so thing and she thought nothing of it other than how nice her full tummy felt. Then she returned to bed and awoke Doyle softly saying she’d had a nightmare and if they could cuddle. 

Nine times out of ten though cuddling only led to one thing for the two lovers and this night certainly didn’t fall into that ten percentile.

(Continued in post 43 of this thread)


----------



## waitingtogain

Great new addition to the story! Nikki really must have been enjoying herself those last 5 months lol. Keep it up, this is quickly becoming one of my new favorite stories!


----------



## samster

Very nice update...really enjoying the super natural angle


----------



## hap helium

Now that Nikki's been eating awhile and not exercising, I imagine hear metabolism will slow while her rate of gain will quicken.


----------



## Joel

*Ch 14 *

Several hours after Doyle had been awoken by Nikki’s amazing touch he was again stirred awake by some wonderful smells coming from the kitchen. He made his way in there still only clothed in his briefs and sleeveless t-shirt, his massive biceps on display quite well. Once he got there he found Nikki hard at work on quite the breakfast spread. 

“We having company or something this is enough for like eight people?” Doyle asked curious how long she had been up to prepare such a spread. 

“Oh I couldn’t sleep even after that work out you gave me.” Nikki said with a sexy grin. “So I just started messing around in the kitchen to kill time and figured since it’s a half day I’d see if some of the other ladies from work would like to come by for breakfast and to chill before going in.” 

“Oh cool how many you having, the whole faculty? Tis is a lot of food?” Doyle asked. 

“No it’ll just be three of us and what can I say? We’re big eaters.” Nikki said with a smile. 

His darling Nikki a big eater? Never thought he’d hear those words but every since they moved here it had become quite true. After just a little hanging around with Kathy and the rest, her appetite had grown from the bird-like one he possessed to quite insatiable. 

And that wasn’t all that had grown since moving here. Nikki’s petite figure like her once minuscule appetite and dieting was quickly becoming a distant memory. She hadn’t gotten that big or anything but the word skinny still applied to her in only the loosest sense of the word and thick was quickly becoming more appropriate. 

He couldn’t say he was complaining though. She still worked out with him about half as much as she used to and the new weight hadn’t hurt her appearance any, maybe even the opposite. He was growing hard just looking at her now actually. She was wearing some of her old jeans that she must have nearly poured herself into they looked so sung. Her black tank top seemed to be a tad on the snug side as well her stomach was mostly obscured by her apron but he was pretty sure he saw a little bit of soft pale flesh spilling out from the sides. Her newly enhanced chest was also on fine display as she was currently bra less. Finally he wasn’t sure if it was just him or not but her gorgeous face seemed perhaps just a tad rounder. 

She had just leaned over to place something in the stove and he came up behind her grabbing a handful of her newly plumped up butt and with the other hand caressed her beginner belly before running his stubbly face over her neck and meeting her lips as she rose up. 

No he wasn’t complaining about her new look in the least. 

After their lips and tongues parted though she put a hand on his throbbing third leg and said in a husky voice “Down boy. I’ve still got stuff to finish and you need to get ready for work. Besides how jealous would my friends be if they caught us like this?” 

Doyle sighed “Fine, I swear though you just get more beautiful by the day.” 

Nikki only laughed and said patting his manhood “I think that’s this guy speaking - the word you really meant is fatter.” 

“Oh no I said what I meant.” At which point their lips met again. 

Upon parting though she said “You shower now before I change my mind.” 

“Sigh - yes ma’am” He said with a laugh then went to get ready. 

After which he went about his usual routine getting ready and upon completion he returned to kitchen and asked Nikki “So what’s on the anorexic menu today love?” 

“Don’t worry I’ve got your special k with yogurt and granola chunks and your two slices of bacon right here. You’re missing out though.” She said with a smile. 

“I’m just making sure there’s more for you and your friends.” Doyle said with a laugh. 

“Aww how sweet but like we need it haha.” Nikki replied 

“So you working out with me tonight love?” Doyle asked after making it halfway through his breakfast. 

“Uh didn’t we just work out the other night?” Nikki asked with a sigh. 

“Yeah you worked out with me like three nights ago.” Doyle replied a tad smartly. 

“Yeah that’s what I said the other night.” Nikki said without missing a beat. 

“So that a no I take it? Doyle retorted. 

“I don’t know. I swear though you say you like my new curves but they’ll disappear if you keep making me work out so much. Or are you trying to hint at something?” Nikki replied with a laugh. 

“Hey I’m not trying to make you do anything I thought you use to like working out with me? And you know I’m too much of an asshole to just hint at when I have a problem.” He added with a wicked grin. 

“Yeah that last parts for sure.” She said jokingly. “And yeah you know I like working out with you. It’s just ever since we moved out here my sinuses or childhood asthma or something starts acting up. Cause I swear every second or third time we do it I start feeling bad. But you're it has been a few days. We will tonight I promise babe.” She said before giving him a kiss on the check. 

“Sides I don’t think I’m ready to end up Kathy’s size yet.” She said with a giggle before returning to preparing her breakfast spread. Doyle watching closely as her newly plumped up butt had a gentle sway to it with each step before as she made her way to the counter. 

A few moments later Doyle had finished his poultry breakfast and went to answer a knock at the door. 

“Come on in ladies breakfast is served.” He said to Tamara and Lauren as they trailed close behind him attracted by the amazing smells coming from the kitchen. 

It hardly even surprised him by this point they were both lovely full figured ladies. Lauren was by far the bigger of the two probably close to riviling Kathy in girth but while easy on the eyes the dark auburn haired woman didn’t rival her in looks at all. 

Tamara on the other hand was quite the looker with lovely dirty blonde hair and a very curvaceous figure. She was about as close as a woman came to being thin in this town probably weighing in the 150 to 165 range. The majority of her weight was distributed between an ample butt, wide child bearing hips and a very full chest although her middle was of course plenty soft but compared to many of the women around here she was pretty small. 
He made a few minutes of small talk with them as Nikki prepared their plates then excused himself and headed to work. 

“Umm this smells heavenly Nikki and you certainly weren’t kidding about your husband being hot.” Tamara said with a wicked laugh. 

“Haha thanks hun and glad you waited till he was out of earshot can’t have him start thinking he actually deserves me.” Nikki replied which got them all laughing. 

“Yeah he is a cutie but I bet you wish he’d cut that damn hair and shave though.” Lauren piped in. 

“I love playing with his hair actually and plus he’s like child size already so needs the facial hair.” Nikki said which got them all laughing again. 

“You know best hun I just couldn’t imagine my husband having longer hair then me.” Lauren added. 

Nikki subconsciously ran her fingers though her longer hair “Eh I’m used to it plus mines been growing back with a vengeance lately so that probably won’t be the case for long if I don’t go get it all hacked off by someone that actually knows what they're doing.” Nikki replied. 

“Oh don’t do that you have to prettiest natural blonde hair Nikki you should really grow it out.” Lauren said with Tamara nodding in agreement as her mouth was full of pancakes. 

“Yeah I may I’ve been thinking about it.” Nikki replied before she started digging in herself.

After Lauren made her plate disappear in no time flat and was refilling it she declared “I thought you said you sucked at cooking. That was such a lie. This is delicious!” 

“Haha oh stop it your just being nice.” She replied. 

“No seriously this is amazing!” Tamara added fixing her second plate as well. 

“Well you should thank Kathy not me. It’s her special recipe for pancake batter but if you’d rather thank me go right ahead.” Nikki said suddenly very proudly almost as proud as when at their thanksgiving dinner Nikki’s contribution was mistaken as one of Kathy’s. 

For about the next half hour the three friends ate gossiped and ate. Nikki could hardly believe it but they had made every last morsel disappear and her two friends were just full of praise for her food. After finishing the three sluggishly made their way to the couch and plopped down their round asses and bulging bellies and turned on the tv and they just sat digesting. Nikki was quite surprised to note just how snug a fit the three of them were on a couch that had before seemed so large.

Then Tamara said with a giggle “Well we’re all thinking it so I’ll just go ahead and be the first.” 

Then she unbuttoned her pants letting her little belly spill forth. Lauren soon did the same only her belly wasn’t so little. Then they both looked at Nikki who though a tad embarrassed did the same and goodness it felt amazing! 

Then they talked awhile longer and flipped through channels. Finally Nikki realized she should really get into her work cloths as it was getting about time to head out. After making it into her and Doyle’s room she gazed at her reflection in the mirror.

“Wow that’s a lot of belly.” She said to herself seeing how bloated it looked bulging out from between the flaps of her jeans. Then she got to thinking about just how tight they were in other areas from the thigh legs to her backside it felt near like a second skin. 

_“I think I just ate my way out of ever wearing these again.” _She thought realizing just how constricting and tight they felt. 

Then she grew curious had she really? 

She tried to pull the flaps back together but it was no use there was just too much belly in the way. She sucked in a bit and tried again the flaps met but as she buttoned them she relaxed too much and her belly pressed them apart again. She tried one last time sucking in even more and was able to button them. But she felt so constricted! Had they been this tight before breakfast? 

Then a wicked thought entered her mind why not see just how tight they were. Then she bent down to try and reach her toes and she suddenly heard a tearing noise as her newly fattened butt forced itself out. She half turned and laughed when she saw just how much of her plump butt checks had forced themselves out of the super tight denim.

_“No more skinny jeans for me I guess_.” She thought to herself with a smile. 

She knew an experience like this should have concerned her greatly but instead it just turned her on as she thought about how her now sexy plump ass had just been too much for those skinny jeans to handle. She slipped out of the tattered remnants then half turned admiring how much her plump ass had grown. She gave it a little slap loving just how soft and full it felt. 

“Yep this is definately too full and sexy for skinny jeans these days.” 

Then, realizing, the time she slipped on a nice skirt, a white shirt and a cute cardigan sweater and her heels. She and her freshly stuffed friends headed into work.


----------



## Ssaylleb

Yes! i was away for a couple of days and happy to find 2 great updates  excellent story


----------



## samster

Awesome update


----------



## Joel

*Ch 15 
3 months latter *

Spring had now begun to turn to summer and Doyle and Nikki had decided to celebrate by having Adam Kathy and the gang over for a barbecue now that they had the pool opened. After they had gotten everything in order and were waiting for everyone to arrive Nikki stepped into the bathroom to give herself and her new bikini one last look over. 

She could hardly believe she was thinking it but maybe she should have went with the one piece instead? Today a much different woman stared back at her from the one that had the last time they had used the pool. 

“_Goodness I’ve gotten thick.”_ She thought for not the first time while looking at her current reflection. 

Perhaps most surprising was just how matter of factly she was about it. It certainly didn’t surprise her she still worked out once maybe twice a week if Doyle pushed her a little but much of her former passion for it was gone plus she’d been eating like a horse. In fact much of her former passion for fitness had now been channeled toward a new passion for cooking and she was starting to make Kathy proud. All taken into account it was far from surprising that she wasn’t such a skinny little thing anymore. 

She could hardly be asked to explain it but that fact didn’t bother her at all in fact she had rather embraced the changes. She loved her new curves. Her now full chest and the impressive hips and butt she had acquired. Even her soft round tummy which had replaced her former washboard abbs kind of turned her on a little. She didn’t even understand it herself but the whole thing just excited her on some level. It made her feel more womanly, stronger and even yes more attractive and confident. She had even found herself getting a strange kick out of outgrowing her old skinny chick wardrobe which was now completely purged from her closet. 

At the moment though she was feeling just a tiny bit self conscious she was still rather happy with the thick woman looking back at her in the mirror and certainly wasn’t about to go out of her way to reclaim her once anorexic looking figure. But now looking at herself in her bikini she was feeling a tad awkward. No one but Doyle had seen so much of her since she had begun filling out and now clothed in only her bikini her new body was on display for all to see. 

She was far from ashamed of it but she was feeling just a tad uneasy about that fact. Her female friends who would be arriving soon were all still modestly to significantly larger than her so it’s not like they would have any room to judge but still this was a new experience for her and in some ways kind of made it official that she wasn’t exactly the same woman she had been upon moving here. 

She scanned her body again one last time. Her long lovely legs which had not so long ago been so lean and toned were now round and meaty. As of late her weight gain had begun to change her into more of a pear shape and her thighs had grown quite thick and had met in the middle. Her hips spread out far past their former boyish measurements as well and were now a pair of spacious and inviting child bearing ones. 

Then she half turned to admire her now rather massive butt. She swore she could hardly look at food now without either her hips or her butt growing. It had simply just blown up behind her into a serious badonkadonk that jetted out far behind her.

_“The chicks from those stupid rap videos have nothing on this.” _She thought proudly cupping a fraction of one of her cheeks in her hand. 

Next she made it up to her belly. It was hard to believe that not so long ago it had been so flat and toned as now it wasn’t just soft and pudgy it had rounded and pushed out into a proper belly. She now even had the beginnings of love handles at her sides. The next biggest change was her breasts which were now probably just about ready to enter the D cup range since as of late her C cups were feeling a tad snug. 

She marveled at the change. She had always been so flat and was now loving being busty. She felt her tummy was now perhaps to prominent to be wearing a two piece but she loved how it drew attention to her new chest. She cupped one in each hand absolutely loving the feeling of their new weight. They had lost a bit of their once perky firmness but that was to be expected and she figured their new impressive proportions were a fair trade off. 

Next she looked over her arms as of now they were virtually the only part of her that still showed the effects of her time working out. A thin layer of meat had covered her former definition but they were still quite solid and had even grown in strength as of late. While her workouts had grown worse in almost all regards one thing had actually improved her strength. As of late her weight lifting maxes had begun to go up in both her upper and lower body. She gave her right arm a good flex the thin layer of meat totally obscured her new level of strength but upon squeezing it the new muscle wasn’t hard to locate. 

Finally her face it still wasn’t so drastic but her face had begun to subtly round out her features subtly less sharp and angular. Then after studying her face for a moment she ran her hands through her hair which had grown out considerably. She found she rather liked it though as she hadn’t had her hair this long in years. She ran her fingers through it a few seconds longer enjoying its silky softness and then pulled it back into a little ponytail. 

All in all she was rather satisfied by her reflection and she definitely preferred her new curvaceous proportions to her old boyish figure and for the life of her could not figure out why she had worked so hard for it. But still she felt just a tad uneasy putting so much of her new self on public display for the first time. 

Then she saw the scale in the corner and figured what the hell. She calibrated it and stepped on. It came as no surprise when it zipped past her former puny weight of 115 and she wasn’t terribly shocked when it passed the 140s then finally came to a stop at 165. 

She just looked at the number briefly. She kind of felt like she should feel something about it disgust at herself for getting so big, ashamed, driven to slim back down something? Instead though she just felt eh she’d gotten larger so what? She just felt so nonchalant about it. She cupped the new flab on her belly and wasn’t totally crazy about that but all in all she rather liked what she saw thick and sexy she figured. Then she slipped on her white swim suit cover up and went to welcome everyone. 

In short order the gang had all arrived. Soon they had the grill going and plenty of food and drinks followed. Like Nikki Kathy had a cover-up on over her one piece and looked as stunning as always like wise with Kaylie. Doyle could hardly believe just how amazing they looked while at the same time being so well big. Doyle could hardly understand it but despite their size they really weren’t all that flabby and their vast curves seemed rather solid. Gwen and Heather were both rocking two pieces and Doyle wondered if they had some silicone in their massive bust lines becomes goodness they hardly sagged at all. 

After a huge lunch and quite a few drinks they began getting into the pool. Nikki though hung back a bit staying on the side nursing her drink. 

“Come on Nikki the water's wonderful.” Kathy said. 

Nikki contemplated making an excuse but sighed and said “Alright coming.” 
Then she slipped off the cover-up and made her way over to the side of the pool. Upon slipping off the cover-up she was surprised to hear whistles from all the guys and a variety of complements from the other ladies. 

“Wow looking great hun!” Kaylie proclaimed. 

“Seriously where did all that hotness come from?” Gwen asked. 

“Haha very funny guys.” Nikki said embarrassed. 

“No we mean it hun you’re looking awesome!” Kathy replied which gained nods of approval from all the guys. 

Nikki could feel herself blushing a bit “Really think so?” 

“Uh yeah just look at those dangerous curves your a knock out.” Kaylie replied. 

“Aww thanks guys as you can see I’ve been putting on some weight and I was a little nervous about this whole thing.” Nikki replied. 

“Trust us you’re looking better than ever I mean god you were a freaking bean pole before, filling out a little was just what you needed.” Kathy added. 

“Alright gorgeous stop showing off and get in the freaking pool already.” Doyle said with a chuckle then jerked her off the side with him. 

“What was that for jackass?” Nikki said with mock anger upon surfacing.

“For going on like I never pay you a compliment.” Doyle said jokingly. 

“My apologies for enjoying some attention.” Nikki replied. 

Doyle had a point. He had been nothing but complementary and supportive of her as she had beefed up over the past year but something about the other ladies shower of compliments and how the other guys were now looking at her just felt amazing. It just made her feel so reassured about her appearance and all of her previous uneasiness had melted away. 

_Why did I ever think I needed to be a bag of bones to be happy?_ She now found herself wondering as she had an amazing day showing off her new figure, enjoying the company of great friends, and of course drinking and eating merrily.

(continued in post 50 of this thread)


----------



## hap helium

Looking forward to each new installment is almost as habitual as Nikki's new found gluttony.


----------



## samster

Awesome update! Nikki sounds stunning and loved this thought:

The chicks from those stupid rap videos have nothing on this. She thought proudly cupping a fraction of one of her cheeks in her hand. 


Baby Got Back


----------



## ChasingFall

This story is fantastic! I'm really looking forward to the next installment. The only way it could get better would be to include more descriptions of Nikki indulging and more incidents where the reader is allowed to see how her gains are affecting her without her noticing. Other than that it would be hard to improve! Great job!


----------



## Joel

*Chapter 16 
3 months later* 

Summer was now in full swing and Nikki was greatly enjoying her break from teaching. The whole summer she had been able to enjoy being a little lazy, practicing her cooking, editing Doyles latest novel and bonding with her new friends. Like she was this night. Doyle and Adam had driven out of town for a concert and Kathy had decided to host a little ladies night at her house since Adam would be gone so late. 

The ladies had enjoyed quite the evening - eating of course drinking and gossiping. At the moment they were all in Kathy and Adams movie room enjoying Magic Mike while nursing wine and homemade pie for dessert after their of course oversized meal. 

Mmm this is so good Kathy maybe even better than usual. Gwen exclaimed upon reaching for her second slice. 

Dont thank me hun that was all Nikki. Kathy replied. 

Really you did that all by yourself skinny? Gwen replied.

The ladies would occasionally pick at Nikki with good natured remarks like that as she was the smallest of them. Tonight though was different. Maybe it was just the alcohol talking but she took it as just short of an insult. 

Yep made it all by myself glad you like it and who you calling skinny? Nikki replied. 

Well congrats hun its awesome glad youre getting to know you way around the kitchen so well but yeah obliviously Im referring to you skinny. She said with a laugh. 

Please I think the word skinny stopped applying to me awhile back. Nikki said with a laugh. 

Then Kaylie added in Yeah actually I bet your skinner than her now Gwen.

What no way! Gwen retorted in mock anger I mean just look at these compared to skinny here. Gwen said placing her open hands under her massive bust line to add emphasis. 

Yeah youve got her there but dont forget these awesome hips and ass shes rocking which Ill bet carry more weight. Kaylie said with a laugh. 

Ok youre on then. Gwen said with a giggle sat down her plate and got up.

Wheres your scale at Kathy? She asked. 

In the bathroom come on Nikki this should be fun. Kathy said with a giggle. 

Nikki could hardly believe they were about to do this. Had she been sober she probably never would have but as tipsy as she was it seemed pretty funny. 

A few seconds later they were in the bathroom and the scale was placed between her and Gwen. Kathy suggested they take off their shoes, jeans and excess garments to get a more accurate number. 

After partially stripping Nikki got to looking Gwen over and was a bit taken back by what she realized. Had Gwen lost weight she seemed so much smaller then she had when Nikki first met her? Then her slightly foggy brain put it together. Gwen probably hadnt lost much if any weight; it was that she herself had grown so much. 

When theyd first met Gwen like the others had seemed so BIG. Now though she seemed well not normal but just on the plump side with a big chest as she looked her over she began to wonder how much more than her could she even weigh? 

Then Gwen stepped on the scale. It was a tad comical as Kathy had to announce her weight because she could hardly see it past her massive boobs. 

175 hun Kathy announced.

Then Nikki took a breath and stepped on herself. A moment of silence followed then she saw Kathy smile and she said 180 hun. 

It took a second for it to sink in then it did 

_Oh my goodness I weigh more than Gwen? _She could hardly believe it. 

What? No way. Gwen said surprised. Then she added Kathy are you sure this is calibrated right?

Positive hun wops I mean skinny. Kathy said followed by her big jolly laugh. 

After the shock of winning passed Nikki felt oddly proud. She couldnt explain it but it felt like a turning point she wasnt the skinny new girl anymore she had grown into her new circle of friends both figuratively and physically. 

Told you I wasnt some skinny little thing anymore. Nikki said to Gwen with a hint of pride in her voice. 

Yeah guess I was wrong. Gwen conceded. 

Damn right you were, skinny. Nikki said which got everyone dying with laughter. 

Then suddenly Kaylie bumped her own massive butt off of Nikkis 

Chalk one up for the big booty girls. Kaylie said with a laugh. 

Wow hard to believe I use to not have any booty let alone a big one. Nikki said suddenly finding it a tad difficult to picture herself back during her skinny days. 

Yeah you're no skinny city girl anymore. You're one of us now. Welcome to the club hun. Kaylie said just before she cupped a feel of Nikkis newly beefed up butt making her jump. 

Yep definately one of us. She added with a laugh. 

Haha thanks now lets get back to the movie before the pie gets cold. Nikki replied. 

Haha you better watch out Heather with an attitude like that shell probably be catching up to you in no time. Kaylie said with a laugh as the friends waddled back to TV and just as importantly the delicious pie. 

Just before sitting down Nikki gave Heather a quick look over. Unlike Gwen her weight was pretty evenly distributed giving her a full sized top and bottom. But Nikki realized she really wasnt that big, probably just outside the ball park of 200 pounds. 

Hmm whats a little more weight maybe I will. Nikki thought to herself matter of factly as she took another bite of her pie and having a total foodgasm after doing so.


----------



## ChasingFall

Another excellent addition! This is officially one of my favorite serialized stories! I can't believe that you're still running with it. I would've run out of creative energy long ago. Please keep up the great work! :bow:


----------



## samster

Awesome and I love that Nikki is now enjoying the gain. This is a very cool series and I too am amazed you've kept up such high quality. regular updates. A salute to you good sir!


----------



## Joel

*Ch 17 
A few months later in a dark room. *

Principal Tyler always dreaded this time of year. It was once again time for the town elite's yearly gathering. Seated around her were the town's other power players: Russell the publisher of the town's paper and so on and at the head of the table the mayor. 

As at nearly every gathering Ms. Tyler was a bit taken back upon seeing him. The mayor was usually a plump jolly good natured man but around this time of year the weight seemed to just melt off of him and he seemed deadly serious. She had always chalked it up to stressing over what this meeting inevitably required them to do but she supposed she’d never know for sure. 

“Well obviously we’re all as uncomfortable about this as always so we may as well get it over with. David (a local bureaucrat in charge of census taking) how many new additions to the community did we have this year?” The mayor asked. 

“Ten sir.” David replied. 

“Excellent. Growing all the time aren’t we. And last year’s harvest?” The Mayor now asked. 

“2% better than last year which was already an all time high sir.” James the town’s most successful planter and a part time city government employee replied. 

“Excellent. Here’s hoping we break another record this year. So everyone tell me all about the town's newest additions?” The Mayor asked. 

Then they systematically went through the list of ten people, 8 of which were married couples and the remaining two were young singles, one male the other female. 

Systematically they informed him how they were doing in their jobs, fitting into the community, and especially if they were growing into it. 

Finally they made it to Peter and Nikki Parker. 

Ms. Tyler informed them that Nikki was a brilliant young teacher, perhaps the best English and Lit teacher they have had in her memory and she was fitting into the community very well. 

“Yes the dears an absolute delight and quite the social butterfly, most everyone has found her agreeable.” Ms Tyler answered. 

“And is she growing into the community well?” The Mayor asked. 

“Oh my, the dear was a tiny slip of a thing when she first started but that started to change just a tad slower than typical. And the summer worked wonders for her. She just started the new year looking so plump and positively glowing.” Ms. Tyler replied. 

“Excellent and what of her husband? He’s an author and employee of your paper right Russell?” The Mayor asked adding Nikki’s name to the check list. 

“Yes sir that’s right. Well he’s a fine writer, veryfine, a bit of a loner though. I mean pleasant enough around everyone but keeps to himself a fair amount.” Russell answered. 

“I supposed that’s kind of to be expected with those types. Is he taking to the town's ways?” The Mayor asks. 

“Well no sir not really. Guy eats like a bird and for a short guy he’s built well you know taller than my midget ass but you get the idea.” Russell said trying to break the tension with a little self deprecating humor. 

“That’s unfortunate but I suppose it’s more common for men to stick to their old lifestyles then the typical woman here. Do you forsee him being a problem?” The Mayor asks. 

“No sir. He’s clean in my book but he asks questions so he may be worth keeping an eye on if I’m being honest.” Russell replied nervously not wanting to cause anything bad to happen to his new writer. 

“Duly noted Russell. Thank you for the honesty.” The Mayor said a tad grimly scribbling down the note next to Peter’s name. 

“Well I suppose we best get it over with. I know how hard this is for everyone but this must be done.” The Mayor said placing the black box in the center of the table.

“You mean it’s time to play God again.” Russell said with a sigh. 

“No we’re doing no such thing. We’re just drawing names from a box. What happens next is on them not us. You know people occasionally get away - not our fault if they don’t. “The Mayor said passionately. 

“Yeah and if they do save themselves we just condemn two more sorry bastards.” Russell replied. 

“You hate this I get it. You think I don’t? But it’s how it has to be. Our grandfathers made a pact now we’re stuck upholding it. And thanks to said pact we have one of the happiest most prosperous little towns in the country. Besides if we break the pact now who knows what could happen.” The Mayor said grimly. 

“I know I know sir I just… I don’t have to like it is all.” Russell replied.

“Of course not. If you started liking it you wouldn’t be here. Now that reminds me it’s your turn man. Be strong it’s all for the best,” the Mayor said, then passed Russell the box. 

Russell was now sweating so badly his comb over hairdo was falling down into his face. He wiped it dry with a hankie and put his hair back in place covering his bald spot about as well as he could hope to. Then he reached into the box and pulled out a slip of paper. 

Russell cleared his throat and read. 

“Dave and Kaylie Smith,” he said looking like he was fighting back the urge to be sick. 

Then the Mayor handed Russell a bottle of liquor and said “If it’ll help its’ yours."

He then dismissed everyone, "their life is in their own hands now. "

Then as they did every year after this meeting Russell and Ms. Tyler got blackout drunk together and hoped to forget the horrible experience.

(Continued in post 56 of this thread)


----------



## Coop

Looks like things are starting to get a bit interesting. What kind of strange underlying plot is in store?


----------



## ChasingFall

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for multiple updates or a really long one! You're still doing great!


----------



## Joel

*Ch 18 
Two days later. *

Doyle and Nikki were enjoying a lovely Sunday to themselves. They had just had a dinner and a get together with Kathy Adam, Gwen Ben and Heather and Luke the previous night. Strangely they had been unable to get in touch with Kaylie and Dave so they hadnt attended. 

As always though it had been a pleasant evening. Doyle loved hanging out with Adam and even rednecks like Ben and Luke had their moments. Nikki meanwhile had eaten like a horse and unlike her skinny days could now keep pace with the other ladies once the alcohol started being passed. So today they slept in, lounged around the pool, did a little work on their various projects Doyle was just one last revision away from having his latest novel published and Nikki of course spent a fair amount of time in the kitchen experimenting with a recipe for their next get together. 

After dinner they began their weekly workout together. Doyle still worked out as much as ever but it was rare Nikki joined him any more often than that. As they began their stretches Doyle marveled at the change in his wife. Looking at her now it was hard to believe she had once been so thin and athletic. The formerly 115 pound bombshell was now flirting with the 200 pound mark and to Doyles mind looking better than ever. He couldnt explain it but she had just begun to take on that strange radiating glow of beauty Kathy and for that matter a large percentage of the women in this town possessed. 

He had always found her beautiful far more beautiful then he deserved in fact. But now with the uber voluptuous figure she was sporting he was just in awe. He simply couldnt believe his once scrawny athletic Nikki was now sporting such dangerous curves. 

Her thighs once so lean and muscular had gone totally soft and had raced toward each other now to the point of touching beginning to give her the kind of fast paced waddle that Kathy and Kaylie possessed. And goodness her hips! They had once been so girlishly narrow but with every pound she put on they seemed to violently spread apart and now she must have been getting close to double her former slip like self in width. Her butt too had just seemed to grow every time she looked at food. While once flat and bony it had first bubbled out then seemed to just inflate with fat now each check reaching epic proportions. 

Doyle could not help but grow painfully hard every time he followed behind her watching it violently jiggle, sway, and thrust side to side with each movement of her new girth. How it had occurred he had no clue but in merely a year his wife had been fattened into such an amazing pear shape. 

Her once flat hard tummy was also a distant memory. It had gradually turned from rock hard to pudge then with ever increasing feeding it had slowly rounded out and asserted itself forward now comfortably resting on her lap when she sat down and love handles had recently begun resting on her spacious thighs. Her ribs to once so prominent had been buried under new softness and curves. Her breasts too had changed immensely. Where they once had been such smallish B cups they were now full large D cups which were right on the cusp of being retired in favor of Double DDs. 

He was also shocked at just the sheer amount of cleavage she now possessed. Her arms too had changed a great deal. While once they had been so cut and muscular they had now been glossed over by softness and gained a great deal of girth. Despite their appearance though she probably had more muscle then ever there. 

Finally and goodness her face it was still the face of the Nikki he first fell for but was also a great deal different. Where once it had been so sharp and angular it had now totally rounded out. Her hollow checks had first filled in then began to bulge to the point that they were now round rosy and dimpled. Her chin to had begun to gain a new friend. 

These changes served to give her something of a sweeter warmer more matronly look much like Kathy or Kaylie. Her hair had changed significantly as well it had been growing like weeds and now reached down to her shoulders even longer than his. He had always loved her super short hair but he had to admit it looked very nice now currently pulled back into a pony tail. 

These changes had served to transform her appearance quite a bit. Before with her short spunky hair, tight athletic body and trendy attire she had always looked a bit younger than she actually was easily passing for still in her 20s in Doyles opinion. Now though that was not so much the case. 

With her plainer hair style, more conservative plus size wardrobe, her new womanly curves and rounder face she had lost much of her more youthful appearance and was looking much more her age. This was far from a bad thing in Doyles mind though now instead she had taken on a just as or maybe even more sexy MILFY look. In short she had transformed from a very thin youthful maiden to a lovely well fed matron. 

As they began working out he noted just how much her routine had changed due to her new size. Where previously they would start off running on their side by side treadmills, now though Doyle was the only one doing any running. What Nikki was engaged in would hardly even pass as a jog but to add some intensity to her basically walk she was pumping twenty pound dumb bells with each step. 

For not the first time Doyle was impressed just how long and effortlessly she did it. It seemed that as her weight had increased so had her strength. As shed bulked up shed gradually phased out aspects of her routine that no longer suited her new size and in their place she had added more and more weightlifting. Curls, bench press, squats, dead lift, she now did it all and the bigger she had gotten the higher her maxes had gotten as well in fact she could now rather easily bench her former body weight. 

Upon finishing their work out Nikki made herself a smoothie and plopped down on the couch and turned on the TV. 

Hey Im a BIG girl now I need a break after all that. Nikki said with a smile as she slurped her drink and zoned out for a bit in front of the TV. 

That was another new aspect of Nikki she had become totally comfortable referring to herself by such titles as big girl, BBW, fat chick, etc. And she said them not in humor or self debasement she often sounded totally at ease with these titles even proud of them. She had become totally comfortable at her new size even to the point of seeming to want to forget about her slim days. 

Upon seeing an old picture of herself she would usually exclaim how frail and sickly she looked or how could he have ever stood her being such a bag of bones. As of late he had noticed her taking care to have their pictures made as much as possible until virtually all of their photos around the house save their wedding ones and one or two others had been retired and replaced by current ones of the new Nikki. 

He even recalled how eager she had been upon graduating to the plus size section of the local stores. Noting how many more options she would have and in her mind how much better the cloths seemed to look. She had even made a bit of a celebration over her last trip to the DMV in which she had her photo and weight updated. 

In some ways it had served to cast out her last daily reminder of the slim woman she had once been and embrace the what had they once called it? Triple battered country Stepford wife look she now possessed like most every other woman here. 

Doyle figured what the heck and sat down next to his lovely full figured wife on the couch. He had no clue what program had her so transfixed but it wasnt doing anything for him. As of late he had found his wife spending quite a bit more time in front of the TV though so it hardly surprised him. About the time whatever the hell they were watching ended and Nikki had finished her smoothie she came out of her zoned out state and was suddenly very interested in Doyle who was seated next to her in only his gym shorts. 

Mmmm so hard and hot. Nikki declared running her finger nails over his six pack abbs. 

Oh if you think those are hard I have a real surprise for you beautiful. Doyle replied. 

Oh do you now. Nikki said taking the obvious hint and flashing him a wicked grin. 

Moments later the two were naked and making love right there on the sofa. It took a little maneuvering and effort as the last time they had done such a thing Nikki was a much smaller woman. But the two thought rather well on their feet or well backs rather and were soon very much enjoying themselves. 

Then about hour later after they had enjoyed a round or two of pure ecstasy the two were still cuddled up to each other Doyle still exploring his wifes now vast figure with one hand. Then suddenly the phone ringing ruined their moment. 

If thats a telemarketer Im going to be pissed. Doyle mumbled before answering the phone. 

Hello? Doyle said. 

Peter its Kathy I just found out why we havent heard from Kaylie and Dave in a while. 

What is it? Nothings wrong I hope? Doyle asked. 

Im afraid so. Daves mom was just in a horrible car accident and theyve gone to stay with her. Kathy replied. 

Oh thats awful. How bad is she? Doyle asked. 

Bad. It looks like shes going to pull through but shes probably going to be paralyzed. Kathy answered. 

Im so sorry for them. Doyle replied. 

Goodness I know so am I. Thats not all though. Theyve decided their going to have to move in with her to take care of her from now on. They dont even feel like they should come back for their things their just going to have them sent for. Kathy said. 

Man, thats awful thanks for letting us know Ill inform Nikki. Doyle said. 

Hope she takes it alright I know how close her and Kaylie had gotten and you know.. oh no never mind. Kathy said. 

What .. what is it? Doyle asked. 

Oh its nothing just when I talked to Dave he just didnt quite sound like himself it was kind of strange. Oh well guess he was just upset forget I said anything. Kathy replied. 

Doyle found that little fact and how Kaylie and Dave had handled moving strange but thought little of it. That is until he and Nikki realized they werent answering their phones, texts, or emails. Very peculiar. Then the real worry began when Doyle suddenly realized it was right about this time last year that the Browns, the previous owners of their home, had mysteriously left town never to be heard from again as well.


----------



## Ssaylleb

aha the investigator has found a case that will get him into trouble while he's in hiding from another story that already got him into trouble 

roll on next chapter


----------



## crtwrght_mrk

The plot thickens. Always nice if the story joins the heroine.


----------



## Joel

*Ch 19*

As weeks then a month or two month passed with no word from Kaylie and Dave, Doyle steadily grew more and more suspicious. He also inquired to Kathy and Adam as to whether they had heard from the Browns since their mysterious move and the answer was no. 

Doyle had no clue if the two incidents could possibly be connected but his detective like mind was sensing a pattern and he didnt like it. Eventually not only were Kaylie and Dave no longer responding to their facebooks etc they were deactivated along with the rest of their digital foot prints that Doyle was aware of. 

By this point Doyle was very curious as to if these types of disappearances or moves had happened before. Every night for weeks he decided to stay late at work and spend an hour digging through the archives. He didnt really know what he was looking for and as a result sank basically just to working backwards from the time he had moved there and reading the old papers. 

Even though the paper only put out an issue or two a week that was still a ton to work through. After a month or so of late nights he began to build a case though. He had worked backwards maybe fifteen years or so and while he couldnt find one disappearance a year he did find 10 instances of people or couples dying mysteriously or moving under mysterious circumstances. And of those that moved he could not locate them with any means at his disposal.

As for the five years without incident though he figured something similar may very well have occurred but it didnt make the paper. What sent the chill down his spine though was that every death or disappearance had taken place during the same month that both the Browns and Dave and Kaylie had left town never to be seen again. 

Nikki eventually grew curious as to what had him keeping such late hours at the office and eventually he broke down and told her. 

Alright love just here me out on this I know its going to sound crazy but Im serious here. Doyle said. 

Seeing his obvious concern she sweetly asked Whats the matter babe? 

Alright so it seems strange to you right how we havent heard anything from Kaylie and Dave since they moved and how their emails, facebook, etc seems to have been deactivated? Doyle asked. 

Yeah I mean it does seem weird as hell. What this have to do with your late nights working though? Nikki inquired. 

Um Im getting to that. First though did you know before we moved here the Browns the couple that lived here before us also left town unexpectedly and no ones heard from them since then. Doyle continued. 

Yeah I remember Kathy saying something about that. Again strange but I still dont see your point. Nikki retorted. 

Well Dave and Kaylie kind of reminded me of that and I got to thinking and I realized that both couples mysteriously left town on the same month and havent been heard from since. Doyle continued. 

And? Nikki asked unsure what Doyle was trying to get at. 

Well after I gave up trying to get a handle on Kaylie and Doyle and knowing this had happened before with the Browns I decided to see if this had ever happened before. And well Ive been digging through the archives and so far Ive found ten instances over the past fifteen years of couples well dying or leaving town mysteriously always in that same month. Doyle said finally. 

Ok I see where youre going with this and stop. Nikki said forcefully. 

Im sorry what? Doyle asked. 

I said stop it. First of all youre a journalist. You know this correlation and causation are not the same thing. One time I read a scientific study about how June marriages have the highest divorce rate but so what it doesnt mean crap. Nikki replied. 

Yeah I know all that but what if Im on to something like for a town this size thats a huge coincidence. Doyle retorted. 

It doesnt matter I said stop. I mean what you think the towns been covering up for a serial killer or something who strikes every year on the same month? Thats just freaking crazy drop it. Besides, the last time you went sticking your head where it didnt belong you ended up almost getting killed and we ended up here. I cant stand the thought of anything else happening to you and I like it here and I dont want to have to leave because you cant leave well enough alone. Nikki said. 

But what if Im right? People are in danger. Youre in danger. If you worry about me you know I worry about you. Doyle replied. 

Hand me my purse. Nikki asked and Doyle quickly did so. She reached in and quickly produced a tiny 9 millimeter compact Springfield pistol. 

You dont have to worry about me firstly your theory is crazy all this is just a coincidence. Second I started carrying this before we left New York and I never stopped. I can take care of myself and I know in most circumstances you can too, so please leave well enough alone and drop this babe. Nikki said. 

Doyle sighed Alright love I promise.


----------



## samster

Wonderful and awesome updates as ever - this a classic that has both WG and a very strong plot!


----------



## Joel

*Ch 20 *

Once Doyle began working on something even he could rarely stop himself though. He slacked off quite a bit but once a week or so he continued digging through the archive and slowly his portfolio of strange deaths disappearances and other happenings grew. 

But Doyle knew his wife was right. So far he had amassed nothing but coincidences and so far he had little to tie them together. He couldnt let it go though. But for all his suspicions his talk with Nikki had left an impact and he quickly found himself getting wrapped up in other things, his new book which had finally been published being foremost. Periodically though he couldnt help himself and would spend an hour or so after work researching his case. 

Aside from his various projects, another thing had been on his mind quite a bit his wife. She was looking amazing as of late. His old lust for Kathy had been greatly forgotten as hed watched his lovely wife blossom from thin and athletic to big and thick like virtually all the women this town seemed to produce. 

In just one short year she had virtually transformed from the lovely thin young woman he had married into a more mature stunning BBW who now possessed that same strange glow of beauty he had first seen in Kathy. 

If last year had been a transformative one for his wife this one seemed to be shaping up to be one as well only to a lesser degree. Nikki had ended their first year in the town flirting with the 200 pound mark but now about halfway through their second year she had stopped flirting and blown right past it. 

With Kaylie gone Kathy and the others seemed to have decided that during their get to gathers the portion of the food that would have gone to Kaylie would be added to Nikkis. It also now seemed that Nikki lacked either the desire or will to resist it. She gladly went along with their stuffing her silly even by the standards of her new appetite. 

It almost seemed as though they were trying to fatten her up to fill the void left by Kaylie. It was certainly working too. As Nikki had entered into chubby territory she had begun to take on a pear shape. Now though that pear shape was becoming more and more exaggerated just like Kaylies. 

Her lower half hips, buns, thighs and to a lesser extent her belly had all just exploded with new weight. She had been plumped up to the point that she now couldnt have been too far away from matching Kaylie in girth and she in most every way now resembled a pale blonde haired Nordic twin of Kaylie. 
One morning as Nikki dressed for work in her gray pants, long sleeve white button shirt, and grey jacket she stopped to admire herself in mirror. 

Mmmm no polite euphemisms for it anymore Im a regular BIG gal now no doubt about it, she said to herself with a smile while running her hands down her soft fully fattened figure. 

In the back of her mind she knew that wasnt something normally thought of as a positive thing especially when she had once been such a lean mean fitness queen, but she absolutely loved the image staring back at her. She saw a happy smiling beautiful and uber voluptuous woman what could be better? 

She did a little turn admiring the epic proportions her figure had reached over the last year and it occurred to her she was getting to be about the same size as Kaylie was when she had left. The realization only made her smile broader Kaylie had been such a lovely woman after all. 

As Nikki looked herself over she admired her long fine legs which had once boasted such tone and muscle. Those days had become an ever more distant memory though and said tone had been replaced by soft roundness. With her inner thighs now beefed up to the point of touching all the way down which had given her the same fast paced wiggle waddle that Kathy and Kaylie both possessed. 

Next she placed her hands on her extremely spacious hips. Taking in just how much shed spread out perhaps now something approaching three times as her former slip like circumference. 

_Hard to believe these were once so bony and narrow_ she thought massaging their new broad child bearing dimensions. Mmm she loved being so full and hippy now especially with how she could roll them along so sexily when she so choose. 

Then she half turned again to admire her now simply massive badonkadonk. As shed begun to plump up her weight gain had begun pushing her into more and more of a pear shape and now that pear had obviously fully ripened. Her butt had simply blown up so much behind it seemed nearly unreal. 

_I bet I could serve a tray off these beauties these days_ she thought cupping what little of their vastness she could with her hands. Her backside had simply become her new center of gravity expanding with seemingly every meal she had. And finally she of course loved all the attention it would gain her as it would violently sway from side to side with every step. 

Next she lifted up her shirt a bit to take in her soft belly. She gave it a gentle poke her once rock hard abbs had become so lost that she could no longer detect more than a hint of firmness behind the flab. Before crossing the 200 pound mark or so it had rather lagged behind in her transformation into a BBW but it had recently made up for lost time with a vengeance spreading and pushing out before her with a thick much used love handle formed at each side resting on her spacious hips. 

After she had finished running her fingers over her soft well filled tummy her eyes moved up to her breasts. They had at last out grown her D cups to be replaced with DDs after that last growth spurt though they had changed little with virtually all the new weight she gained settling into the lower half of her pear shape. She wasnt complaining though she loved the massive butt and figured Double Ds were more than enough to fill out any top and of course satisfy her husband. 

Finally she made it to her face and hair. She brushed her lovely almost platinum blonde hair a few last times and enjoying its silky softness in her hands. She never had made it to the city for a proper hair cut despite thinking about it more than once and as a result her hair had now grown out to her mid back. It was very different for her she hadnt grown it out that long since perhaps high school but she found she rather liked the way it now cascaded down her back. 

Her face though had changed equally drastically. Where it was once rather sharp and angular it was now fleshed out with new roundness rosy apple checks and a definite double chin. That wasnt all though her plainer hair cut, more modest plus size wardrobe, rounder face and fattened pear shaped figure had rather transformed her looks. It had left her looking not exactly older but definitely much more her age. 

Prior with her tight athletic figure, trendy wardrobe, short spunky hair and youthful features she knew she could pass for quite a bit less than her actual age. Now though the changes she had undergone had served to age and mature her a bit. She found she rather liked this new more mature look though. She felt it even helped her in her work as she no longer looked like the students older sister but an adult to be respected. In short she looked and for that matter felt like she had transformed from a slim young lady to a wiser more mature and of course much more well feed woman. 

People around here also seemed to prefer this new full figured MILFY Nikki as well. Every where she went she would turn heads and spark numerous compliments from men and women alike. This greatly reassured her about her transformation. She wasnt truly a vain woman but the attention was nice and see was quite use to it back in New York and it had irked her a bit how the slim, trendy, young lady she had been upon moving her didnt get the same attention. 

Doyle too seemed to marvel at the transformation. They had always had a particularly active sex life but as of late it seemed to be better than ever. It had also irked her just a tad how much his eyes were prone to wondering when they moved here. He was a guy so it was to be expected of course but it bothered her a tad just how much his attention was glued to this town populated nearly exclusively by chubby, plump, and fat women. 

Even his former crush Kathy didnt get the same reaction from him she used to. With a hint of pride she thought all of his attention and lingering gazes she could reasonable expect were now spent right were they should be on his own fat wife. 

From the corner of her eye she noticed her old dusty scale in the corner of the bathroom. She contemplated checking it just for the hell of it but decided against it. After crossing 250 awhile back keeping up with her weight just felt a bit trivial. She was a BIG woman now and more likely than not going to get bigger what did a couple more pounds matter and why risk some silly number bumming her out.

Taking herself all in now she couldnt be happier with how she looked and felt. A few moments later though as she went on about her morning routine she noticed her pants and for that matter much of her outfit was feeling a tad to snug for comfort. So she returned to her closet to inspect her wardrobe again. 

Toward the back of her closet a few outfits caught her eye. She almost didnt recognize them but then where they had came from occurred to her. Just before Kaylie had left she had made a trip over to her house to hang out and get some hand me down clothes. Suddenly she remembered it like it was yesterday. 

Thanks again Kaylie this is really sweet of you. I swear since we moved here Ive been gaining weight faster than I can buy new clothes. Nikki had said sweetly as they entered her closet. 

No thanks necessary hun their not doing anyone any good just sitting her and like I said us fat bottomed girls have to stick together. Kaylie said happily before swaying her right hip and butt cheek up against Nikkis who was standing next to her. 

Nikki responded with a surprised laugh and said Me a fat bottomed girl? Saying it still sounds so crazy. 

Without even thinking about it her hands reached behind her grabbing this over inflated bubble butt that had somehow inflated behind her.

Kaylie giggled and said "I bet girl. You were a freaking bean pole when you first came here. Glad all that good country cooking we gave you changed that. 

Haha thanks I think. Nikki had replied. 

You think? Darn right you should thank us. Just look at yourself your looking sexy as all get out these days with those killer curves. Kaylie said drawing Nikkis attention to her reflection in the walk in mirror. 

Nikki was still a little taken aback at times when her gaze first met a mirror due to just how much she had changed over the past year but she wasnt about to tell Kaylie she was wrong. She sure couldnt explain it but shed grown rather accustomed to the more mature and voluptuous Nikki staring back at her. 

Ok ok youve got me there. Nikki conceded with a giggle. 

Sure do sexy. Now lets see what all we have for you. Kaylie said with a chuckle. 

Before long they had amassed a nice pile of much needed cloths for Nikki. Once the closet had been most of the way shifted through Kaylie declared I think Im going to put us on a little snack for after we get done. You just keep browsing hun Ill be right back. 

About the time Kaylie left something in the floor mostly buried under a pile of shoes caught Nikkis eye. After digging it up she realized it was a photo album. Feeling a tad curious she opened it to a random page and her attention was immediately attracted by an attractive young woman that reminded her a bit of Kaylie. She had Kaylies gorgeous long thick chocolate brown hair as well as similar features and her dark mildly exotic skin tone. 

This woman though was super skinny! Had Nikki had an old picture of herself to reference as well she would realize shed probably been even slimmer herself not so long ago but at the moment the woman just seemed so tiny. In the picture that most held her attention the pretty young woman had a fairly sassy expression on her face and was clothed in super tight jeans and skimpy little belly shirt which had she had any figure to speak of would have left little to the imagination. 

Nikki fingered through a few more pages mostly seeing the same sassy slim young woman usually dressed in skimpy or tight attire before Kaylie returned. 

Enjoying looking at my old pictures? She asked. 

Yeah, who is this though your cousin or do you have a sister? Nikki asked turning the book over so Kaylie could see whom she was referring to. 

No I dont have a sister oh wait I see. Then suddenly she smiled broadly.

Thats me actually. Goodness I was a tiny little thing myself once upon a time. 

Seriously thats you? Nikki exclaimed surprised. 

Yep I know it hard to believe but I wasnt always as sexy as I am now. Kaylie replied with a giggle. 

You look like anorexic thin in some of these. Nikki exclaimed. 

How soon they forget. Kaylie chuckled, then added "but probably no thinner then you were when you first moved here. 

You really think so? Nikki asked while trying to visualize herself during her slimmer days it was strange she knew she use to be thin and even super fit in fact but the mental image didnt want to come easily like she was always supposed to have had some meat on her bones or something. 

Know so hun. She said with a giggle. And dont worry as you can see it didnt last forever lol. 

Then the two sat down on her bed and fingered through the photo album. 

Pictures of her and Dave soon appeared hed also been a bit slimmer himself in those. In these pictures Kaylie changed a tad her wardrobe becoming a bit less reveling as Dave had apparently had a bit of a taming influence on his obviously very wild girlfriend. Kaylie also began to look a little more hippy as the pictures progressed and her butt began to assert itself a bit. But that was all in every other regard she remained super thin up even past their wedding day. 

Then Kaylie announced "heres where I moved here for Daves job."

Nikki saw pictures of them moving into their new home etc etc then something very interesting them having dinner with a slightly younger and slightly thinner Kathy and a younger Adam. Not long after that the pictures of Kaylie began to change. She progressively looked less and less slim as she like Nikki was now grew accustomed to life in her new town. 

Then Kaylie announced Finally a pretty picture of me. 

Nikkis eyes were instantly drawn to it and a much more familiar Kaylie was in it. Kaylies slim days were now officially resting in peace and in this picture she was looking quite thick and well feed with full thighs, broad sexy hips, a nicely plumped butt, sensual tummy, fuller bust line and rounder face. 

I was probably right about the size you are now in this one. Kaylie said with a giggle. Then as she turned the remaining pages this well feed Kaylie quickly grew bigger rounder and hotter until she perfectly mirrored the BBW sitting beside her. 

Wow so you umm didnt fill out until you moved here? Nikki asked surprised.

Nope I was a scrawny little city girl just like you used to be. She said with a laugh. 

So what do you think changed that when you came here? Nikki asked. 

I started eating more duh. Kaylie said jokingly. 

Obviously lol but um why do you think that was? Nikki asked. 

Same reason you did hun. The foods just so good here lol. Doesnt happen to quite everyone but generally speaking the ladies in this town have a strong tendency to get big as they enter adulthood and when skinny city girls like we used to be move here, well all that good food tends to turn us into well fed hotties ourselves right? She said with a laugh and reached over and patted Nikkis new belly for emphasis. 

Haha I guess so. Nikki replied. 

After that they finished going through her closet and found her a few more new outfits. 

The following day when Nikki was trying them on at home to make sure they fit she discovered one or two of Kaylies current outfits must have been mixed in by mistake cause they positively draped off of her. 

Shed called Kaylie to see about returning them to her but Kaylie only laughed and said 

Dont worry about it Ive got a feeling you could grow into them one day anyway. 

Now significantly bigger, Nikki was staring at the most work appropriate of those outfits and was wondering if she in fact had. 

She pulled the black slacks and sleeveless orange blouse off the hanger and slipped off her own slightly to tight outfit. Upon putting on the outfit she was a tad surprised to find that it felt like it fit instead of hanging off of her like it had the last time shed tried it on. Then she made her way to the mirror and was shocked. 

She looked amazing the outfit looked like it had practically been tailored with her figure in mind. The pants hugged her spacious hips and massive rear perfectly and the blouse hung a little loose around the waist obscuring her well fed tummy a bit while tightening at the top to attract attention to her cleavage which the outfit showed off quite well. 

After admiring her stunning reflection for a moment she was surprised by something else she looked so much like Kaylie! (For a visual I have a certain picture of plus size model Rosie Mercado in mind wearing a similar outfit) Their hair and skin tones were of course quite the opposites but her figure had grown to match hers almost if not exactly. 

She could hardly believe it she did look just like her she was now almost if not the exact size Kaylie had been when last she saw her. It was almost beyond belief in less than a year she had fattened up into virtually a replacement of Kaylie. 

Stranger still upon the realization a sly sexy grin slid across her lips. In the very most corner of her mind she knew the realization should have frightened her. After all how could she had grown so much in such a short amount of time? That little voice in the corner of her mind though was little more than a whisper from a thin woman she hardly remembered. 

Instead of fright she felt something very different she felt happy joyous even. After all Kaylie had been such a stunning woman. She should be proud to so resemble her and she was. That morning a slightly different Nikki left for work that day, one who couldnt be more happy and content with her current lot in life.


----------



## Coop

Sounds like the story is winding down, unless she's going to get even bigger.


----------



## samster

Very nice and I love the descriptions you've added in of Nikki - really awesome work!


----------



## Joel

*Chapter 21 * 

“Oh Nikki its delicious but please no more I swear another bite and I’ll never get these pants back on!” Chloe declared in protest to Nikki offering her a second helping of her simply spectacular dessert. 

“Then just buy some new ones and enjoy yourself hell I’ve got a ton of old ones boxed away that you can have.” Nikki replied with a laugh.

“Very tempting but I’m going to have to pass this time. Besides don’t worry if you keep making such amazing food to bring to our get to togethers I’m sure I’ll be begging you for new clothes.” Chloe said with a laugh. 

In the back of her mind though she was fairly serious Nikki had become a simply amazing cook and she loved her contributions to their semi regular dinners together. But eating all this amazing food of hers was causing her wardrobe to feel more and more snug every time Nikki and Doyle came over and she really didn’t want to get any bigger. 

She knew she looked much better now with some meat on her bones and some more weight probably wouldn’t hurt her appearance any but more so out of principle than anything else she didn’t want to let herself grow any bigger. She knew she FAR from looked the part anymore with her pleasingly plump figure but the bitchy fitness queen in her while mellowed out hadn’t quite died and she still worked out fairly often. With the way life in this town seemed to revolve around food though and not to mention the fact that she lived on a patch of land that produced some of the tastiest food around staying in the 170s was a quite a challenge and Nikki as of late was making it even more so. 

Chloe also had something else on her mind aside from Nikki’s cooking Nikki herself. She simply could not believe the change she had under gone in the slightly less than two years since her and Doyle had moved here. She had just gotten so so … FAT! She didn’t mean it derogatorily Nikki in a way looked more beautiful than ever but she was simply at a loss for some euphemism to describe Nikki’s new size other than well fat. 

She had grown to the point of even being ever so shy of rivaling some of the towns largest ladies in girth like Kathy, Lauren or that lovely dark skinned women Nikki was friends with Kaylie? Yes it probably was Kaylie they had never been more then acquaintances but it suddenly dawned on her that Nikki was like practically the same size as her now with her over exaggerated pear shape and all. 

She just couldn’t believe Nikki had grown that much! She’d expected her to gain some weight after moving here sure, it practically took a miracle not to after all. She even rather hoped Nikki would do some filling out she was such a scrawny little thing after all and getting some meat on her bones would certainly do her a world of good as it had her. 

As expected Nikki’s skinny little figure hadn’t held out to terribly long either. Every time she saw her skinny little Nikki was looking less and less skinny. And as the pounds and inches pilled on Nikki was looking all the better for it. But where Chloe’s gain had slowed dramatically after about the 150 pound mark due to her still maintaining a decent workout ethic Nikki just kept growing and eating and growing and eating and so on. By just year’s end Nikki had probably beefed up to the point of having a few pounds on her and Chloe assumed she’d plateau about there. 

But after holding that size for only a short while it soon became obvious she wasn’t plateauing anytime soon. Quite the opposite her transformation was only getting started. If Nikki had plumped up to Chloe’s size quickly she had reached her current supersized proportions even faster. She just seemed to virtually blow up before her eyes going from chubby to well fat in record time. Chloe had to admit though the supersized look did suit her. 

She’d thought Nikki had already started looking much cuter after her figure had gained some much needed padding but now that Nikki was tipping the scales somewhere between 250 and 300 it was just crazy how good she looked. To her mind at least most women couldn’t carry so much weight and still make it look good but Nikki sure did. 

Chloe figured Nikki must maintain a better work out regiment then she gave her credit for because despite having so much meat on her Nikki really wasn’t all that flabby or saggy really. Instead her pork just seemed so solid and shapely. Also aside from going from such an athletic slip of a thing to such an over exaggerated pear her over all looks had changed significantly as well. She still looked like herself of course but in a lot of ways she was also a rather different Nikki. 

Growing out her hair and having to adopt a more conservative wardrobe as she entered the plus sizes was a part of it but that wasn’t all. Nikki had always been very pretty but now she just seemed to have this lovely glow radiating from her. Chloe was at a loss to explain it but she knew she’d seen it before. While somehow looking the best she ever had though Nikki was also looking much more mature. 

That’s not to say Chloe thought she was looking old or anything like that but definitely more mature. Nikki had always had this youthful spunky look to her that made her look quite a few years younger than she actually was. When Nikki had come over for the first time after moving her she swore she hadn’t aged a day in the several years since last she’d seen her. 

Once the weight started piling on her that began to change though. The enormous childbearing hips she’d sprouted, significantly more well endowed chest and the fuller figure in general left her looking much less girlish and a lot more womanly. Her face had also undergone some significant changes her angular face had been rather rounded out by apple checks and a double chin that helped to mature it a bit. 

All taken into account Nikki had changed from a thin hottie with the looks of a twenty something. To a very very well fed matron with a rather MILFY housewife look to her. But goodness the look suited her. It was all but infuriating in fact that she could let herself get so big and look dare she say it even better for it.

“Oh alright I’ll let you off easy this time skinny.” Nikki replied jokingly. 

“Thanks hun and so I’m the skinny one now?” Chloe said with a laugh.

“You’re welcome next time though I may not let you off so easy lol and oh yeah compared to me your defiantly the skinny one these days. Probably a good thing we couldn’t really trade figures like we used to joke about cause that skinny figure of mine sure didn’t stay that way long did it.” Nikki replied with a laugh. 

No no it sure didn’t Chloe thought. 

Aside from making sure Chloe stayed well fed Nikki also had a new project her new neighbor Jessica. Dave and Kaylie’s home had finally been purchased by a new couple Jessica and Steven. Kathy being the realtor had of course welcomed them into the neighborhood first but Nikki had coerced Doyle into making sure they were second. 

Nikki had packaged together a modest sized feast and a few evenings after they had moved in Nikki and Doyle showed up at their door step. Nikki rang the door bell and in short order they were greeted by a cute couple right about their age. They had introduced themselves and as the new couple’s kitchen wasn’t exactly in proper order yet they were glad to invite them in for the free meal. 

They learned that Steven had taken a mid level job at the fertilizer plant just outside of town which had prompted their move here. Steven was decently handsome guy Nikki figured tall and thin with perhaps a touch of muscle tone a well kept black goatee bright blue eyes and either a fully shaved or bald head. 

It was Jessica though that most held her attention. Jessica had been a hair dresser in their old town which Nikki found a tad ironic seeing as now that the town had a younger stylist who was probably able to handle her old styles she had decided she liked her hair longer and didn’t care to have it cut off again. 

What most caught Nikki’s eye about Jessica though was how SCRAWNY she was! She looked virtually anorexic to Nikki’s eyes. In some regards she was a rather attractive woman. She was tall even a hair or two taller than Nikki. Also like Nikki she had a perfect pale complexion and to contrast it her shoulder length hair was very dark just short of black. She also had a very cute bookish look about her due to her thick squared glasses and modest attire. But she was just so skinny! The poor thing was practically skin and bones she didn’t have even an ounce of excess flesh anywhere on her body.

Her legs were long and with some roundness to them would probably be quite attractive but they were just so rail thin Nikki wondered if her hand could fit around them. The poor thing had no butt or hips to speak of and Nikki swore her stomach had to be concave. Her arms were such dainty little things and her breasts just hardly existed. She had a rather lovely face though if only it had a little padding to it Nikki just saw this horrible hungry look to it. 

Had Nikki been perceiving things a bit more clearly she would have realized Jessica’s figure was virtually the same as hers before marrying Doyle and getting into fitness and working out. This hardly even crossed her mind though. Nikki of course rationally knew she had been much thinner not so long ago but her self image had become so warped that she had trouble picturing herself as ever being any slimmer than say curvy. 

So instead of seeing a woman much like she had once been she saw someone on the verge of starving to death! After exchanging pleasantries and getting to know each other a bit they sat down to Steven and Jessica’s table for dinner. Predictably they were blown away by Nikki’s cooking which made her all but blush with pride. After the flattery stopped going to her head though she returned to her mission to get Jessica eating. 

Nikki used all her charm and powers of persuasion to keep Jessica eating and trying this and trying that much like Kathy and Kaylie had done to her once upon a time. Jessica offered little protest being just blown away by how incredible what she was eating was. But she was a frail little thing so it didn’t take long before she was just to stuffed to be indulged anymore and fortunately for her absolutely full tummy Nikki recognized that and let her off. Nikki decided to settle for the conciliation that she at least had a healthy appetite despite her size. 

Doyle recognized right away what his wife was up to and laughed to himself. “Wow she’s stuffing the poor thing just like Kathy and Kaylie used to do her. What is it about this place does every woman just feel the need to fatten any thin person they see?” 

He looked Jessica over again she was really cute with kind of a mousy bookish look to her slightly thick squared glasses and how she was dressed. She was really skinny though. How much he took notice of that surprised him unlike his wife he didn’t suddenly feel a need to stuff her silly but it was just odd being around such a thin woman here. It nearly even felt wrong if that made any sense. He thought she was easy enough on the eyes as she was now but his mind couldn’t help but wonder if maybe she’d look better with some meat on her bones? 

_“Is this place even starting to affect me too_?” He wondered. 

If his wife had been any kind of example though he wouldn’t have to wonder for long Kathy and the others had beefed Nikki up in no time and now she was apparently eager to join in on the act. 

_“That thin figure of hers doesn’t stand a chance of lasting.”_ He thought with a chuckle. 

Then Nikki stood up to clear off some empty plates and Doyle couldn’t help but notice Steven’s eyes becoming instantly glued to Nikki’s monstrous hips and derriere and as the night wore on he eyed her amazing curves numerous times. 

Where some guys may have been angered by this Doyle had never been that type and only laughed to himself thinking about how he had once drooled over Kathy that way. 

_“Don’t worry buddy Jessica well be growing some curves of her own in no time if my wife and the others have anything to say about it.” _He thought with a smile. 

By the time they left they felt rather good to have a new couple to fill some of the void left by Kaylie and Dave. Jessica wasn’t as easy on the eyes as Kaylie but who knew perhaps that could change in time? And while they didn’t seem to have much in common right off the bat Doyle figured Steven seemed more pleasant than Dave’s redneck ass had been. As soon as they got in the car though he knew what his wife would want to talk about.

“They seemed like a sweet couple huh babe?” Nikki asked. 

“Yeah they seemed pretty cool it’ll be nice to have some new faces if nothing else.” Doyle replied. 

“Yeah seriously hasn’t been the same without Kaylie and Dave. But gosh Jessica was cute and all but god she was SKINNY!” His wife exclaimed almost making it sound like a dirty word. 

“Not much thinner than you when we first met.” Doyle replied. 

“What no way was I ever that scrawny.” Nikki exclaimed. 

“Sure were.” Doyle replied with a laugh. 

“I was? Gah don’t remind me I don’t even want to picture myself so … so skeletal looking ewwww!” Nikki exclaimed again. 

“And just think you use to be proud of it.” Doyle said jokingly. 

“Well I was a freaking idiot then. But that’s sure not the case anymore is it.” She said with smile and touch of pride.

“Sure isn’t.” Doyle agreed. 

“That’s right hope you don’t miss that because those days are dead and buried you’ve got big sexy wife now.” Nikki said in a husky voice and slid her girth over to his seat for a kiss and warm embrace. 

“And I couldn’t be happier.” Doyle declared after his tongue left her mouth. 

“As you should be.” She replied confidently. 

“Well don’t worry about Jessica you started plumping up in no time after we moved here I’m sure she’ll do the same especially if you keep feeding her like you did tonight.” Doyle said with a laugh. 

“Oh I plan on it we’re going to put some meat on her bones before she knows it.” She said with a laugh and to put words to action the whole way home she texted Kathy gossiping about how scrawny their new neighbor was and how they intended to do something about it. 

And so their year went along happily. In due time Jessica was looking much less skinny and Nikki and the others couldn’t be happier. Doyle meanwhile kept chipping at his research and finding more oddities but dare hoped it was all coincidence. Then the anniversary of Kaylie and Dave’s disappearance approached and Doyle prayed he wouldn’t be adding another strange occurrence e in his ledger. The date came and went uneventfully as far as he knew and he dared to relax then the next weekend came and with it another tragedy. 

Adam and Kathy didn’t show up for a get together at Nikki and Doyle’s. Then they wouldn’t return their calls. Then finally they drove over to check on them and their cars were gone and the house was deserted. They hardly knew what to do and when they returned home to decide they found a letter slid under their door that was addressed from Kathy. In it she (or Doyle felt like someone else) described how Adam had been diagnosed with terminal lung cancer earlier in the year and they decided to do some traveling before he passed and just couldn’t bear to say good bye to everyone. 

“Now do you believe my stupid conspiracy theories about this place?” Doyle said agitated that he hadn’t tried to do something anything. 

“Now hold on this may not mean anything I mean I could see your proud ass pulling something like that not wanting to be treated like your dying and just get away from things.” Nikki said upset. 

“Your right I may could pull a stunt like that but could Kathy and Adam? How about Dave and Kaylie we’ve still never heard from them. How about the Browns no one’s heard from them either and what about the binder full of weird crap I’ve collected that always happens this month? I don’t know what the connection is but I’m getting to the bottom of it.” Doyle said storming down stairs to his ledger full of research. 

Nikki followed behind him closely on the verge of tears. “Ok I don’t know if I believe it but your right that is a lot of stuff to just be a coincidence. Just.. just be careful. I’d rather take my chances with whatever this is then think about something happening to you again but I know you can’t let this go now that we may have lost them."

“I’ll be careful love I swear.” He replied taking her into his arms as she shed a few tears for the friends she knew there was a huge chance she would never see again.

(continued in post 69 of this thread)


----------



## fatmac

The plot is thickening just like Nikki's waistline...I love it!
Mac


----------



## strataadvance

I hope that a little more Fun will be included along with the mystery. Like another weigh in maybe between Chloie and Jessica. And then in the drunken atmosphere the "Skinny " girls prod Nikki and Kathy to step on the scale. Seeing How Much Nikki has caught up with Kathy.

Anyway. I LOVE this Story!


----------



## samster

The BEST update yet. Juicy descriptions, a new arrivals and a very intriguing plot development. Really excellent and keep up the good work!


----------



## Coop

I can't wait until the truth is revealed. Hopefully with a good ending.


----------



## Joel

*Ch 22 *

A few weeks later Doyle approached Chloe during her lunch break. As he approached her even in his worried state he couldnt help but notice how easy on the eyes she was looking today. All the hanging out with his wife had added another 10 or 15 pounds to her. Thanks to her workout the added weight had virtually only settled in her top and bottom giving her hour glass shape even more lovely sand. 

Hey Chloe, you busy? Doyle asked. 

No Peter. Need something? She asked making sure to call him by his assumed name while they were in public. 

Yeah I do actually. Think you could come by my place Wednesday after work. Ive got something I need to talk to you about? Doyle asked sounding a touch nervous. 

Oh yeah I dont see why not. Ive just got to make sure Jason doesnt have any plans for the evening. Chloe replied. 

No not you and Jason just you. Doyle replied. 

Oh alright. Ssomething the matter hun? You look like somethings bothering you? Chloe replied. 

Thats cause something is bothering me. I dont want to talk about it here but Ive been doing some research on something. What Ive found frankly scares the hell out of me a little and I want to hear your thoughts on it. Maybe even get some help if you agree with me. Doyle said shifting his gaze from side to side like he was afraid someone was listening to them. 

Oh well of course. Id love to work with a star investigative reporter like you again. Chloe replied with a warm smile. 

Doyle didnt return it though. He still just seemed really tense.

Thanks I really appreciate this. I swear Im either going crazy or Ive found something big. Either way though I dont want to talk about it anymore here. See you soon. Doyle said all but dashing away. 

Now Chloe was concerned. Shed never seen Doyle so bothered by something. Hed done countless shady jobs and from what she had heard was totally nonchalant about even the one that led to his being shot. What could make a guy like that so troubled? The reporter in her though couldnt wait to find out. 

Two days later she followed him home. 

After coming in through the front door she asked So is Nikki here?. 

No I didnt want to risk her getting involved with this. Shes out with her friends tonight. Doyle said nervously going through his book shelf looking for a specific folder and shaking a little while doing so. 

Then Chloe placed a hand on his shoulder and said Settle down hun lets sit down and you tell me whats got such a reckless guy like you so troubled. 

Doyle took a deep breath apparently found the notebook he was looking for sat down pushed his hair back and started talking. 

About an hour later he had told her everything about the Browns, Dave and Kaylie and now Adam and Kathy. His inability to locate or contact any of them. And all his newspaper clippings and census reports dating back to the 70s showing a sudden move or mysterious death occurring to two people nearly every year in the same few week radius and a few things he had found on his own that fit this profile that didnt make the paper. 

Once Doyle had poured his heart and all his research out for her he gave her a few moments to let it all sink in then he said So please be honest am I just going crazy here. Or do you see it too? 

Chloe just sat there for a few moments fingering though his ledgers clippings and notes and finally said No I think your right. I remember finding some stuff like this odd myself but never realized there was such a bigger picture. 
Theres no way these are all coincidence. You must be on to something. She said actually scaring herself a bit

I hate to say it but I was kind of scared I was losing it. So what do you think. Would you like to help me with this? If not I understand I mean this could potentially be life and death stuff. 

Chloe didnt answer for a moment seeming lost in thought studying the material for herself. Then suddenly her look of concern melted away to be replaced by a smile Youre right. I want in. No way Im going to let you go play hero all by yourself. Plus like I know these are peoples lives were talking about but Id be lying if I said having a story like this just fall in my lap didnt make me feel pretty alive again. 

Glad to hear it partner. Doyle said looking much less upset. 

So have you told anyone else about this? Chloe asked. 

Nikki knows just a bit and she doesnt want to know anymore. Other than her no. Doyle replied. 

Well you know Russell could be a big help I mean he does have most of the records we need anyway. Do you trust him? Nikki asked. 

Its not so much that I dont trust him. Surely a nice guy like him couldnt have anything to do with this but not to sound paranoid but hes local. Im not sure if Id trust anyone from here with this. 

Hmm a good point so whats our next move? Chloe asked already scribbling her own notes. 

Dig like mole rats I guess and see what we come up with. Doyle said shrugging. 

Cool whats the rest of your week like? Chloe asked.

Over the next several months they dug deeper and deeper into the archives not liking what they found. Eventually though as they reached the 1940s in their research they began noticing differences in the news papers. The deeper they went back the towns people in the pictures steadily got thinner. 

Then they found another strange correlation in the first paper that detailed the type of mysterious death they were looking for. The front page head line read Praise God the Dust Bowl is Over. They dug a little deeper and came to the conclusion that the town had been hit ridiculously hard by the depression and dust bowl. Then one season the land just rebounded back with a vengeance and then the first mysterious death took place. They had no clue what the correlation was but somehow the towns agricultural success and the mysterious disappearances seemed to have begun at the exact same time.


----------



## fatmac

I am really liking this story. Thanks
Mac


----------



## md2069

I agree with a previous poster.....Most other writers run out of ideas by now and leave the story unfinished. It looks like you've planned this from start to finish good job!


----------



## Ssaylleb

not often a wg story has such a good plot to it... keep going!


----------



## Coop

I wonder how much more she has gained since now. It looks like she might be well over 300.


----------



## strataadvance

Coop said:


> I wonder how much more she has gained since now. It looks like she might be well over 300.


I would think she is now going to replace Kathy in size and perhaps as the cooking advisor for Jessica? Would love to see another weigh-in with a few participants. Love this Story


----------



## booyahmanx

I'm curious what the dreamscape would be like at this point.. still ominous, or would she be growing (no pun intended) accustomed to the nightmares


----------



## strataadvance

Coop said:


> I wonder how much more she has gained since now. It looks like she might be well over 300.


I would think she is now going to replace Kathy in size and perhaps as the cooking advisor for Jessica? Would love to see another weigh-in with a few participants. Love this Story


----------



## samster

Love the latest and this plot is very interesting


----------



## Joel

Ch 23 

Outside of Doyles research with Chloe though life rolled on. With Kathy now gone Nikki had for the most part taken her place as the ring leader of her little or well BIG circle of friends meaning the majority of their get to gethers now took place at her and Doyles place. The frequent visitors annoyed him a bit as well as held up his work and his new research but Nikki wife happy so he held his tongue. Well mostly held it if he was being honest.Tonight was one such night with Doyle at the counter scribbling notes and reading from the ledger his wife made a point to never mention. Meanwhile Nikki was racing around the kitchen getting everything together for their soon to arrive guests.

After doing some underlining and note taking he locked the research back up in his brief case then for a moment just watched his wife at work. She looked quite different of course but at times like this she reminded him quite a bit of Kathy. Taking her kitchen craft so seriously and obviously performing it with such passion. That wasnt all that reminded him of Kathy it was also her size. Her proportions were quite different from hers but in the months since Kathys departure Nikki coincidentally or willing had swelled up as if to fill her position. He no longer knew what she clocked on the scale but from the naked eye at least she seemed to now fully rival Kathys former girth. 

Anything I can do to help love? Doyle now asked. 

Nope Im just about finished sides its not like you know how to make anything thats not on your anorexia diet anyway. She said with a smile. 

Hey I think I make a mean sandwich. Doyle retorted with a chuckle. 

My point exactly lol. Dont worry Ive got it babe. She replied. 

Well I can at least set the table. Doyle replied carrying one of her platters over to the dining table. 

Aww arent you sweet tonight. Nikki said jokingly. 

Me sweet? You know better than that love. Its just that one cant help but be nice to a woman as lovely as you. Doyle replied with a grin. 

Your right what could I have been thinking? Lucky for you Im a sucker for a compliment. She said embracing him in her vast softness after he had sat down the platter.

As they embraced their lips quickly met only to be interrupted by the door bell. As they separated Doyle whispered in her ear As soon as they get the hell out of here you me bed Ill worry about the dishes afterwards. 

Sure you can handle this much woman and then clean up. She whispered back with a giggle. 

Hmmm I can sure try at least. Doyle whispered back with a chuckle. 

Then as Nikki finished fixing the table he went to answer the door. It was Jessica and Steven arriving just a touch earlier than expected. 

Upon seeing Jessica he couldnt help but smile a bit just 6 months or so post moving here and she was already going local sporting a much different look then when she had first arrived. Nikki had been rather correct about her skinny little figure not standing a chance. She was already looking rather curvy and terms like thick were only a few meals into the future. 

Her bony little figure had been nicely fleshed out already giving her a much more sturdy and womanly look. Her tiny little legs had beefed up a bit and were looking much fuller. Her narrow bony hips had begun to spread out. Her flat bony little butt to had begun rounding out into a proper ass. Her formerly concave stomach was beginning to get pudgy and her nonexistent bust line had started to exert itself. Her wardrobe to had changed quite a bit going from very blah to very figure hugging and flattering Doyle suspecting but not knowing for sure if some of it had been hand me downs from Nikki. 

As of late she had seemed to come or more likely outgrow her shell as well. With Jessicas former mousy quite persona becoming more outgoing and outspoken. Following not too far behind them was the rest of the gang and in short order they were all gorging themselves at the table with the exception of Doyle of course. 

As the dinner wore on as usual everyone was full of compliments for his wifes delicious cuisine Nikki of course positively basking in them. Doyle also noticed his wife paying extra attention to Jessica making sure her plate was never empty and probing her to try this and that. 

Dont worry love keep that up and shell fit in nicely with the rest of you before long. Doyle thought with a laugh.

After everyone save Doyle had been positively stuffed silly they made their way to the living room for drinks, smokes, and to talk. At some point Nikki got up to lead Jessica back into the dining room to pack some leftovers. As Nikki wiggle waddled her way there with Jessica following behind also showing a little umph in her step Doyle couldnt help but notice how Stevens eyes were glued to Nikkis epic backside. 

Dont worry buddy that could be Jessica to one day in the not too distant future. Doyle whispered after elbowing him in the arm. 

Stevens face flushed red upon being caught and mumbled Oh um sorry man.

Doyle never one to be jealous just chuckled and said Dont worry man stare away its not hurting anything. 

Umm thanks. He replied still embarrassed followed by Sorry what did you say about Jessica? 

I said you may not have to stare at Nikki forever that could be Jessica to one day. Doyle answered. 

Please no way. Steven replied with a laugh. 

I dont know looks to me like Jessicas done a little filling out already if you dont mind me saying so. Doyle replied. 

Yeah she has filled out a bit but no way could she ever look like your wife. You think? Steven said sounding a bit intrigued by the possibility. 

Hell if I know for sure. But would it surprise you if I told you Nikki was thinner then Jessica just a couple of years ago? Doyle asked. 

Her thinner then Jessica you have to be kidding me. Steven replied with a laugh. 

Then Doyle did some digging through his wallet and passed Steven a picture of Nikki a year or so before they had moved here. 

Now do you believe me? Doyle asked with a chuckle. 

Oh god wow thats really Nikki with that super short hair? She looks so different. Steven said surprised. 

Oh yeah thats her alright she had a really sporty athletic look then didnt she? Doyle replied. 

Ill say wow she practically looks like a different person here. Still really attractive man but just you know in a really different way. So what changed? Steven asked. 

We moved here. Doyle replied with a chuckle. 

No way seriously? Steven exclaimed. 

Yeah we moved here and before you knew it she ate her way from athletic to super voluptuous.Doyle replied. 

Wow thats amazing. No way that could ever happen to Jessica though. Steven replied. 

I dont know Id have said that about Nikki too but its just something about this place I mean look at Heather and Gwen over there. Doyle said. 

Upon shifting his gaze over to them Steven smiled and asked So what do you mean theres something about this place? 

I dont know exactly but Im sure youve noticed how good the food is here right? Doyle asked and waited for Steven to nod. Well hell if I know why but seems to have the effect of putting meat on peoples bones. I mean Jessicas been filling out as of late hasnt she. Doyle said. 

Yeah she has but Ive figured that would come to an end any time now if not her losing it through dieting. Steven said. 

Doyle laughed a bit and said Trust me you can count on one hand how many people in this town that are on a diet. Not to mention the way I saw her eating earlier I wouldnt expect dieting to be anywhere in her future. 

Wow so really think shell keep the new weight maybe even get thicker? Steven asked hardly believing his ears. 

Well lets put it this way 6 months into us moving her Nikki was around the size Jessica is now and by years end she was like the same size as Gwen. So give it a year or so and I bet you wont have to be mentally undressing Nikki anymore. Doyle said with a smile. 

Damn thats incredible. Steven exclaimed. You know dude its strange Ive never been to picky when it came to women but since coming here it seems like I cant get thicker ones off my mind. Steven said.

Yeah I was the same way man just something about this place they all just look extra attractive here for some reason. Works both ways though its not just women that tend to be or get beefy around here its guys to and looks to me like youve packed on a few along with Jessica. Doyle said with a laugh and pointed toward Stevens softer middle. 

Yeah, yeah haha jackass I know Ive put on a few. Youre wives cooking is just so damn good though and Jessica is getting better at it all the time. How does your ass stay so scrawny anyway living with her? Steven asked.

Pretty simple really I dont eat it. Doyle said with a smile. 

What? Are you out of your mind? Your wife is like the most amazing cook ever how can you not eat it? Steven exclaimed. 

Lets see picky eater, stomach problems, and got to maintain my girlish figure. I mean short as I am I cant carry any extra weight plus I love working out. Doyle replied. 

Yeah I kind of like working out to but Im not that self conscious as good as that food is I dont mind putting on a few. Plus Jessica says she likes it says Im more cuddly now. Steven said. 

Suit yourself man just dont say I didnt warn you. Dont watch out and a year or so from now it wont just be Jessica thats gotten big. Doyle responded. 

Steven got a bit of a far off look in his eyes trying to picture that I dont know if she looks as good Nikki I could probably live with that.

And live with that he would sometime later.


----------



## Coop

I love how you're just taunting us now by leaving us in suspense with not only Nikki's Current weight, but with the mystery that's going on around town. And what of Nikki's dream? Does that have any connection with what is happening in town? I can't wait for the next installment!


----------



## strataadvance

I constantly check for these new chapters. And I like the Jessica-Nikki dynamic mirroring Nikki -Kathy. It was also nice having a little break for the weight gain aspect. You have done a nice job with the ebb and flow between the dark mystery and the fun and Fattening Nikki and Now Jessica. I wonder how certain women only get but so big like Gwen. While Kathy. Kaylie. Nikki all double or even Triple in size
.This is riveting reading. And please. At least one more fun and drunk trip to the scales for Nikki and Jessica and Chloe and the others. At 345 Nikki will be three times the woman who arrived.


----------



## strataadvance

Just a little thought. What if Steven becomes a real Feeder? So far all the fattening has been a community effort of sorts. And of course the special food and whatever else is going on there. But none of the husband's have tried to speed up the process on their wives. I Just Love this story. Don't want it to End!


----------



## samster

This story continues to be both very entertaining and sexy at the same time. Really stunned by the constant quality and regular updates - this one really is a classic and please keep up the good work!


----------



## dev111

Amazing read! Probably the best plot to a WG story ever 

I almost stopped reading at the first sentence, what with the there/their violation but I'm glad I persisted. You should really get someone to proof-read though!


----------



## Joel

*Ch 24 - A few months later *

Doyle was more than a little agitated. His and Chloes research had completely stone walled. They had gone through every bit of records the town had to offer but found little else of importance. Whatever was going on here started with the towns resurgence after the depression and they couldnt really find a pattern to all the mysterious crap. 

They had no clue what tied it together let alone who could be behind it. Lately theyd just been going through records legally and illegally thanks to Chloes hacking abilities which hed missed a lot after they had quit working together. 

The only thing they could even think of was maybe something like a serial killer had taken up residence here and a child or friend of some kind took up where he left off after dying seeing as this crap had been going on for nearly 80 years. But still its not like that made much sense either more like a rejected script for Texas Chainsaw Massacre rip off. 

They also couldnt peg anyone to the disappearances or find someone with a history of violence. Not to mention just how pointless it was getting. Even with a town this small with their lack of resources that was a huge number of people to dig through and its not like there was much out there illegal or not. He was an investigative reporter not Sherlock Holmes he had no freaking idea how to make sense of all this crap and it was wearing on him. 

He pushed it from his thoughts for the time being though. The paper had sent him to interview the Mayor for something at City Hall and he was currently waiting in his office. 

After being forced to wait, too long in his opinion, the guy finally came in. Hed seen him around town before but never really talked. His name was David Smith he was a tall guy much taller than Doyle and rather heavy set giving him a big jolly look and demeanor. He had short light hair a clean shaven face and a pretty youthful face. 

Nikki seemed to think he was pretty handsome but Doyle didnt really see it. He was a funny guy though he had to agree with that. The guy was quick to laugh, joke, and horse play, and flirt which in a town without a whole lot of real issues was probably plenty to get reelected. With as agreeable as the guy was he put Doyle in the mind of a very liberal republican or very conservative democrat. Just easy to get along with and appeal to seeing as it wasnt an extremely politically competitive position Doyle figured it was probably a perfect persona. 

About halfway through their interview his secretary popped her head in she was a very attractive lady with a much much thicker Christian Hendricks look. He met her at the door she whispered in his ear a bit and he frowned. 

Im very sorry Mr. Parker but this is liable to take a bit. I hope you don mind waiting a bit longer. Oh and when I get back Ive got to tell you that joke about the German baby, Polish baby, and Jewish baby that got mixed up at the hospital. Smart guy like you should love it. 

After the Mayor left Doyle cussed to himself about having to wait longer. Eventually he started pacing around the office and saw the bookcase. He started to reach for a book but noticed a little sign that read Guests no touching please

Shouldnt have kept me waiting so long if you didnt want your crap touched. Doyle retorted to himself. 

So Doyle began going through it. Despite himself he was pretty impressed. It was quite a collection. This guy had much better taste in literature then hed have expected from the mayor of some hick town. Then after pulling one or two books in particular he noticed a wooden panel of a slightly different coloration.

Hmm wonder if I just found where he keeps his bribes. Doyle thought to himself. 

Then he messed with the panel and could tell it was loose. He then flicked his switchblade knife open and started trying to pry it off until finally he got it. After taking off the panel he saw a switch.

Doyle only laughed Seriously? What kind of Scooby Doo shit I have I stumbled on to? 

Not being able to help himself he flipped it. Then he watched as the bookcase shifted to the side reveling a stairwell.

Then he almost took a step and thought better of it.Surely hed be back any second now. 

Then another problem dawned upon him How do I get this closed? 

*15 minutes later *

The Mayor came back in and found Doyle still in his seat playing with a knife. 
Oh sorry to keep you waiting so where was I? 

Then he continued with his joke. 

After Doyle left the Mayors office some time later he immediately rushed to call Chloe.

Chloe you wont believe what I just found in the Mayors office. I was screwing with his bookcase after the ahole blow off our interview and after finding a hidden switch it was like something from a crappy short story or B movie where the writer ran out of ideas. The bookcase shifted over and there was a stairway behind it.

Wait for real? Did you go down it? Chloe asked stunned. 

No I didnt have time. I had to figure out how to get the thing back in place before I got caught. But somethings down there and I intend to find out what. Doyle answered. 

You know that could maybe solve our little mystery. A cult or secret society or some such led by the city government may just have the resources to pull this crap weve been looking into off. Chloe suddenly realized. 

My thoughts exactly. Do you know any way that we could find out the security situation for the building? Doyle asked. 

Wait you mean your seriously thinking about breaking in? Chloe asked. 

Hey wouldnt be the first time I pulled a B&E to help get to the bottom of a story. Just hope Im not too rusty. Doyle said with a chuckle. 

So we may have just found the lynch pin in a eighty plus year string of murders and you want to go breaking in??? Chloe all but shrieked. 

After a few moments silence though she began to chuckle as well. You know come to think of it that is why I always loved working with you. When you set your mind to something Im not sure if you get stupid, reckless, overly determined or all three. 

"Lucky for you Ive got some ideas of how to pull this off without getting you killed  you know hopefully. She added with a laugh. Jason will be going out of town tomorrow to buy some farming supplies and wont be home until really late. Just follow me home and we can start planning this out. 

Sounds like a plan partner. Doyle replied not happily but feeling much more alive than hed felt in quite some time.


----------



## strataadvance

Oh Boy. Not a single weight reference. And yet? I was hypnotized by this chapter! Can't wait for the next installment.


----------



## Coop

Looks like their might be an underlying affair going on between Doyle and Chole soon. Hope Nikki doesn't find out!


----------



## brope09

The Lottery? Shirley Jackson? Is that what its riffing on? I've been guessing for a while now


----------



## Joel

brope09 said:


> The Lottery? Shirley Jackson? Is that what its riffing on? I've been guessing for a while now



Never heard of that story until now so no not purposely or exactly


----------



## samster

Nice update, can't wait to find out the secrets!


----------



## hifi45

Joel said:


> Never heard of that story until now so no not purposely or exactly



Story of fattened husbands being chosen for sacrifice once a year-hopefully that's where this Harvest is heading


----------



## Lardibutts

First time I've tuned in for a while and absolutely love this story: a perfect sweet&sour blend of deliciously erotic WG descriptions wrapped in a disquieting dark mystery.

Anyone else remember this Wilson Barbers Classic: "Ceres Chosen" ?
It featured a SSBW gun-toting Sheriff turning a pair of passing tourists in to the town's mayor for ritual fattening - for the sake of the town's continuing wellbeing. 
Will this have a similar XWG twist or will it be *darker*?


----------



## Joel

*Chapter 25 *

As soon as Doyle arrived at Chloes the next day he very excitedly asked So what do you think we can do to figure out the security situation of the place? Think you can get into their computer system and find out what they have? 

Chloe smiled in response. Settle down daredevil. This place's computer system is so ancient I probably couldnt hack in to it anyway plus you know Im plenty good with computers but Im no movie character cliché. Im about 90% sure they dont have a true security system anyway so I have a more subtle approach in mind. 

Which is? Doyle asked. 

Did you see city halls security guard while you were there? Chloe asked. 

I think kind of dopey looking dude right? Kind of put me in mind of a bigger Barney Fife. Doyle answered. 

Yeah thats the one. Chloe said with a sly grin. 

What about him? Doyle asked curiously. 

Hes always been sweet on me and with a little charm I figure I can get the security layout from him. Chloe answered. 

You charm didnt think that or seduction was really your style. Doyle replied with a laugh. 

Hey youre not the only one willing to go above and beyond to get to the bottom of a story. Besides even back in New York I wasnt always a bitch I can be most persuasive if I so chose. Chloe said giving the last sentence a more sultry voice as well as running a finger nail across Doyle face seductively. 

Point taken I suppose. Settle down though were both happily married,. I mean arent we? Doyle said with a grin. 

Chloe giggled and said Well I know I am at least. Besides arent I a bit too thin for your current tastes anyway. 

Doyle chuckled too Yeah compared to Nikki you are awfully small. 

And youre awfully small for my taste too. You know no offense of course. Chloe added. 

Ouch keep that up and I may have to go back to thinking of you as total bitch. Doyle added with a smile. 

Eh if the shoe fits. Chloe replied nonchalantly. 

So you really think you can get what I need to know out of him? Doyle asked returning to topic. 

Trust me I can handle it. Ask your wife to whip up a batch of those donuts of hers though. Should help butter him up. Chloe answered. 

A week later Chloe squeezed herself into a professional but at the same time very sexy dress that showed off her ample curves nicely. She noted that she seriously had to step up her workouts a bit or stop having Nikki over so much though because she was almost at the cusp of outgrowing it. On the bright side though she figured how its tightness served up her impressive bust line like cantaloupes could only aid her in her little mission. 

Upon entering city hall the receptionist immediately greeted her warmly as they had become very acquainted since Chloe had moved here. After making a bit of small talk though she looked back at her schedule for the day and apologized saying she didnt realize Chloe had an appointment and wasnt sure if the Mayor or any of the various councilmen would be available to see her.

Oh thats fine Im actually here to see Danny? Chloe said. 

Security guard Danny? The receptionist asked a bit surprised.

Yeah Ive got something for him. Chloe said sitting the box of donuts on the table.

The receptionists eyes immediately lit up upon smelling them.

Dont worry, you can have one hun. Chloe said with a giggle. 

Oh thank you so much they smell heavenly. The receptionist said picking out a delectable one.

She quickly made it disappear having a total foodgasm while doing so. 

"Goodness Chloe that is heavenly did you make these? 

No a friend made a few too many and gave me the extras. Chloe answered. 

So you decided to give them to Danny? She inquired again confused. 

Yeah remember last time I was up here I misplaced my phone and he looked all over the place until he found it so I figured he deserved a thank you. Chloe answered. 

Oh how sweet of you. His office is right down that hall Im sure hes in there. The receptionist answered. 

As she made her way to his office she mentally prepared herself for having to deal with Danny for the next half hour or however long it took to get what she needed to know out of him. Danny was very much the towns Barney Fife. He was a sweet guy but not always that bright, just not to the comical point of the real Barney. Finally she took a deep breath and knocked on his door. 

Come in. He declared. 

Upon her steeping inside Dannys eyes nearly popped out of his head and he immediately spring to his feet. MaMaMs. Brant what are you doing here? He stammered. 

Putting a little hint of sexiness into her voice Chloe responded. Remember last time I was here? You were just such a big help when I misplaced my phone that I thought I owed you a thank you sweetie. 

As she talked she inched herself closer to him not touching but definitely invading his personal space and making sure to thrust forth her breasts a bit.

Oh um.um Thats nice of you maam but I cant accept anything just part of the job. Danny said trying to sound authoritative at the end. 

Aww but cant you make an exception just this once sweetie? I promise their scrumptious. Chloe said sweetly. 

Well I suppose I could just this once Maam I mean Im sure you went through a lot of trouble what is it? He responded. 

Take a look for yourself cutie. Chloe replied opening the box for him.

Oh donuts. They do look good Ms. Brant. Danny said. 

Please cutie call me Chloe and oh you have no idea have one. Chloe replied. 

Umm alright sure Ms. Brant oh I mean Chloe. Danny said before taking a bite of one. After doing so his eyes immediately lit up. 

Oh my Ms. I mean Chloe this are just freaking amazing pardon my language. He said. 

Chloe flashed him a slightly seductive smile Thought youd think so. Why dont we sit down for a bit Ive got some time to kill if Im not keeping you. 

Yeah that sounds great maam I mean Ms. Brant oh I mean Chloe. Danny stammered before dusting her off a chair at his work station. 

After a few minutes of small talk and the two of them munching away on the donuts 

_"Man, those things were good Chloe_" thought Danny relaxed a bit. Chloe looked over to his computer monitor and noticed it was only divided into three sections. 

So that the video feed from the security cameras? Chloe asked after a pause in the conversation. 

Yeah we got the front entrance, back and side covered. Danny answered. 

Oh so just those three? Chloe inquired. 

Yeah just the three. Ive been telling them for years we should step it up a little but they're just worried about teenager rolling the place around Halloween. Its not like we keep money here or anything so they dont even see a point in paying for a real security system. Danny answered. 

Oh wow that does seem a bit lax. So do they keep you here at night or bring someone else in at least? Chloe asked. 

Around Halloween me or another deputy stays here to keep teenagers from vandalizing the place. Or if people are here working late me or someone else stays. Other than that no not even night security. Thats just asking for trouble isnt it? Danny said. 

Chloe had to fight back a chuckle 

_Oh you have no idea Doyle is going to have a field day with this. _She thought. 

After a little more small talk she finally left and after leaving the vicinity of city hall she called Doyle. 

Upon picking up he said So have some info for me I hope partner? 

Chloe smiled Oh youre going to have a field day with this. No night security guards and not even a real security system - just three outdoor cameras you can easily dodge by coming in through the janitors entrance. 

Seriously thats it just dodge three cameras and get through a few locked doors? Doyle said excitedly.

Yeah thats all partner. Chloe replied.

I can get this done tonight then. Doyle responded. 

No youre not? Chloe retorted.

What? Why not you know I can pull this off no problem why not just get it done? Doyle said a tad confused. 

Because you were just there a few days ago. Now Im asking questions about the security. Dannys not that bright but hes not stupid. He's liable to see a pattern if you dont cover your tracks well enough. Chloe replied. 

Yeah I guess youve got me there. Sorry I got over excited. So I wait a few weeks cool? Doyle responded. 

No not cool. You're waiting of lets say a month and a half. My ass is on the line here too I need Danny forgetting about my suspicious questions before you go barging in there. Chloe declared. 

A month and a half or so you really want me to wait that long? Doyle whined. 

No I dont want you to. Im telling you that you have to wait that long. Im still your boss remember. She said with a laugh. 

Ok fine Ill wait. You better hope the anticipation doesnt kill me though I mean where will you be then? Doyle said with a sigh followed by a chuckle.

Same place as I am now. What? You dont think I can find another jackass willing to break into a building. Chloe chuckled. 

Good point. Doyle conceded. 

Exactly now well start planning your little B&E soon but right now Ive got to call Jason. Now please dont go off doing anything stupid because you still havent learned what patience is. Chloe begged. 

Dont worry Ill wait partner. Doyle said and started planning out what he was going to do as soon as she hung up.


----------



## fatmac

This is great..but the anticipation is killing me
Mac


----------



## Coop

Wow. And we still don't know Nikki's current weight. The suspense of both what is going on and Nikki's new current weight is killing me!


----------



## Ssaylleb

truly brilliant story, keep it up


----------



## strataadvance

Wow I haven't followed a story so closely in a long time.
Still hopeful for some development in the Jessica-Nikki relationship too. I think Nikki is 330-345 as in Three Times her original size. 
Please take at least 5-10 chapters to wrap this up.
And with Chloe delaying Doyle's mission there is time for Plenty of lbs added to Chloe as well!


----------



## samster

Awesome! Love the plot developments and the descriptions of Chloe and her almost outgrown dress were delicious  Can't wait for more. Really great story you have going here.


----------



## Joel

*Ch 26 *

(This wasnt in my original outline for the story but some of you guys requested more Nikki and Jessica and I figure I may never touch these characters again so may as well have some fun before wrapping this up here you go.)

A few weeks later Doyle was out of town on a writing assignment and Nikki took advantage of his absence to host a ladies night at their home. 

Nikki please I swear even just one more bite and Ill probably burst! Jessica exclaimed pushing her second slice of pie away. 

Nonsense after a little tummy rub Im sure you can finish that last piece. Nikki said making her way over to her. 

Oh no thats not necessary Nikki ..oh oh wow that feels amazing dont stop. She conceded after Nikkis warm hands met with her soft tummy. 

As Nikki carefully massaged Jessicas tummy she smiled to herself thinking. Someones certainly been eating well. This wasnt here at all just a few months ago. Youve still got a long way to go Jessica but were going to make you over into big beautiful gal just like us before you know it. 

Jessicas figure had been responding very well to her new life style and was filling out nicely. Words like skinny even in the loosest since no longer applied to her and even the description of thick was nearing retirement to be replaced by chubby. 

Jessicas long stick like legs had become much more shapely and were now close to meeting in the middle. Her hips were spreading out enticingly and her butt was quickly plumping up into a real head turning booty. Feeling the new pudge and fat of Jessicas beginner belly also made Nikki positively beam with pride. Not so long ago it had been such a poor concave little thing practically begging for nourishment and Nikki was happy to see it now spilling fourth before her. 

The biggest change for Jessica though had to be her bust line. They had been sad little mosquito bites upon arriving here but thanks to Nikki and the others efforts they had positively inflated with fat. Jessica had flown through the cup sizes and now looked to be in or nearing into the D cup range with the impressive hooters she was currently sporting with some serious cleavage shed taken to showing off. Her dainty little arms to had gained some much needed girth. And finally her face looked infinity better to Nikkis eyes now that had begun to round out a bit and didnt look so hungry. 

All in all Nikki was very proud of how lovely Jessica was looking these days in large part thanks to her. The new weight had just totally transformed her looks and to a degree even her demeanor. Like Nikki once had upon arriving here Jessica had possessed such a youthful even girlish appearance in large part thanks to her girlish figure. 

Her new weight though especially thanks to her now more sturdy voluptuous figure had her looking more mature and womanly. It wasnt to the degree of the other ladies but she was certainly inching her way into the well fed MILFY housewife look her new friends sported. Her new wardrobe also helped to establish that difference. The last of her skinny chick cloths were now boxed away and gathering dust and she was instead sporting local plus size attire or hand me downs from the other ladies. All of which did an excellent job of showcasing her new figure to the best effect. 

Nikki was also very proud of how much her whole demeanor was changing. Jessicas quite plain Jane maybe even slightly nerdy persona had mostly exited with her old wardrobe. She had really come out of her shell and was growing more outgoing and vivacious as quickly as her figure was expanding. For instance upon the first time of having her over for dinner Jessica had professed that she had virtually never drank let alone knocked them back like Nikki and the rest did. 

After a little coaxing though they corrupted the innocent little thing and tonight she was even getting rather tipsy. 

Now think you can finish it? Nikki asked sweetly upon parting with Jessicas belly. 

I think so and mmmm that just felt heavenly Nikki. Jessica said sounding rather dreamful. 

Well Peter has always said I have magic fingers. Nikki replied which got them all giggling. 

Magic is right that was amazing. Jessica replied after her giggles had passed. 

Well Ill make a deal with you hun. Finish this last little piece for me and Ill give you another. Nikki said with a sly grin. 

You call this little??? Jessica exclaimed her eyes growing wide upon zeroing in on her slice of pie. 

Oh alright deal. She said. 

15 minutes later Jessica pushed her plate back triumphantly now totally bare of even the tiniest crumb.

Everyone responded by giving Jessica a round of applause which made her grin from ear to ear.

Now wheres my reward? She hiccupped after washing it down with a nearly full glass of wine. 

Dont worry Im coming. Nikki said making her way over to her. 

Nikkis smile grew even broader upon making her way to her as she realized that while polishing off that last plate she had unbuttoned her already tight jeans and her stuffed belly had swollen out to the point of pushing her belly all the way down. This only further motivated Nikki as she lovingly rubbed and massaged Jessicas swollen pudgy belly. 

Jessica audibly even cooed with pleasure before Nikki finished. After she had finished Jessica realized that her pants were now not only unbuttoned but unzipped. She then zipped them back up but try as she might she just couldnt get them buttoned back there was simply too much belly in the way now. 

Having trouble there hun? Heather asked with a giggle. 

No no Ive got it. Jessica replied clearly annoyed. Then she more frantically tried to re button them but it was simply a lost cause. Finally she sighed and said I cant believe how FAT you guys are making me. 

Aww you say it like its a bad thing. Gwen replied with a chuckle. 

Of course its a bad thing Im getting HUGE! I think I may have just grown out this pair of jeans for good. Jessica whined. 

Nikki laughed and replied. Please hun Im huge youre barely even curvy. Besides Ill give you another pair of jeans. 

Thats not the point. The way you guys seem intent on stuffing me Ill probably just outgrow them too in no time. Jessica retorted. 

Hey dont blame us youre the one thats eaten it all. Nikki replied which got them all laughing save Jessica. 

Well its so good how could I help it? Now look at me. Jessica said. 

What do you mean? You look freaking gorgeous. Nikki replied.

Please, thats a lie. Jessica chuckled. 

No seriously your looking sexy as all get out with a little meat on your bones. Just look at those epic boobs dont tell me you dont like those? Nikki asked. 

Well yeah I guess those are nice. Jessica conceded.

And that sexy bubble butt? Im sure thats getting you all kinds of attention. Nikki added. 

Well yeah but Im still getting fat. Jessica said. 

So what welcome to the club. Nikki said with a laugh. Besides I see the way Stevens been looking at you lately. I bet he hasnt been able to keep his hands off you since moving here has he? Nikki asked. 

Well yeah now that you mention it? Jessica said. 

Well why do you think that is? Its thanks to those awesome new curves of yours hun. Nikki replied. 

Oh wow you really think so? Jessica asked. 

Think so? I know so. Right everyone? Nikki said which led to Heather and Gwen as well showering her with compliments about how great she was looking. 

Oh my goodness. I never thought of it like that. Yes, sex has been awesome and hes never been sweeter to me. Jessica suddenly realized. 

See hun dont sweat it your looking great, everyone else thinks so, especially your husband, and you love all this delicious food right? Sounds like a good deal to me just go with it so what if you fill out a little. Nikki answered. 

I guess your right its just I dont know I never saw myself getting this big. Jessica said. 

Well look at it this way hun were all bigger then you are you saying we look bad just cause were bigger? Nikki asked. 

Oh no no not at all. Jessica declared. 

Sure sounds like it. Heather chimed it with a laugh. 

No no I didnt mean it like that youre all like freaking beautiful. Jessica protested. 

Oh really? Gwen said. 

Well yeah its not like I have to tell you. You know youre like the hottest ladies in this town. Jessica said. 

Well duh. Nikki said with a giggle. Then added So if were bigger and look so hot apparently ever think maybe you do too? 

I mean I guess but I used to be so skinny. Jessica replied. 

Trust me hun skinny wasnt right for you. You looked like a freaking bag of bones. Now youre looking sexy as hell. Get with it hun curves are were its at. Nikki retorted. 

Amen Gwen and Heather said in unison. 

You really think I looked like that when I was skinny? Jessica asked. 

Yeah hun seriously skinny just wasnt working for you. And as good as youre looking now you were obviously meant to be part of the Big Girl club. Nikki declared. 

Really think so? Jessica asked looking for a last bit of reassurance. 

Know so hun. Nikki said. 

Well thanks that means a lot. Jessica said. 

Well it should coming from three of the hottest ladies in town right. Heather said which got them all giggling. 

So what do you weight these days? Gwen asked Jessica.

Oh I dont even know. Watching the scale go up was just so depressing I stopped keeping track. Jessica answered. 

Really youre not even curious? Gwen asked. 

I dont know maybe a little. Another part of me doesnt even want to think about it though. Jessica replied. 

Then Gwen shot Nikki a sly grin and she refilled Jessicas drink again. After she finished that one Jessica was pretty well tipsy. It was at that point that Gwen again brought up her weight Oh come on Jessica sure you dont want to know what you weight? I know it cant be as bad as you think? 

Uhhh you just want know how fat I am fine wheres the scale? Jessica griped. 

Then they all followed Nikki to the bathroom and she produced her dusty scale. Then Jessica said So you guys are going to leave the room right? 

No how about this will it make you feel better if we all do it? Heather suggested.

Umm I guess. Jessica said finding the notion a tad strange but her foggy mind finding little reason to argue with it.

At the least itll make you feel skinnier. Gwen added which got them all giggling. 

Then they all took off their shoes and stripped down to their undergarments and shirts. 

Upon Jessicas stripping they all began to whistle. 

Wow looking good hun. Nikki said. 

Please youre just being nice. Jessica replied. 

Just being nice? Hun I think you need to check out that mirror cause thats one sexy bod your rocking. Nikki retorted which produced nods from both Gwen and Heather. 

Jessica did as suggested and was shocked by what she saw. She wasnt a hundred percent sure if it was just the alcohol talking or if her friends numerous compliments had finally sunken in. Either way though there was indeed a pretty sexy image staring back at her. That lovely round face, those epic breasts, those broad sexy hips, and bulging booty so what if her tummy had turned to pudge she was looking good. She suddenly felt much less embarrassed and stepped on the scale without a second thought.

A few seconds later she looked down and had to maneuver a little to read the numbers with her boobs now protruding so far but after a second she saw 160. In a bit less than a year she had gained over forty pounds. She could hardly believe it. She use to be so skinny and those days were now long gone. She briefly felt upset again but then her gaze drifted back up to the mirror and her mood changed. 

_No Nikki and the others are right"_ she suddenly realized. These new curves really did suit her well. Everyone was complementing her as of late, Steven couldnt keep his hands off of her, she certainly wasnt about to give up the mind blowingly delicious food this town seemed to produce, and most of all she was happy. 

So what if she had beefed up some? She was happy and thats what mattered right not to mention wow she was looking good wasnt she? Shed always had such a scrawny girlish figure and now she had these awesome huge boobs as well as these other killer curves. Fattening up did have its advantages she realized 

"So what if I'm not skinny anymore. Jessica said, speaking mostly to herself. . 

Oh thats not so bad your practically still skinny. Especially compared to us. Nikki said with a chuckle. 

Oh no its ok Nikki. You know what youre right Im rocking this. Jessica said with a grin and made her way over to the mirror to admire herself further. 

Finally your talking sense good for you hun. Nikki said. 

Then Gwen took her turn stepping on the scale. 

174 tisk tisk. Nikki giggled. 

Really? Gwen exclaimed 

Wonder how that happened. She said with a giggle. 

Who knows youve got me there. Nikki replied with a laugh. 

Then it was Heather's turn. Nikki looked her over approvingly Heather had noticeably plumped up since Nikki had taken the place of Kathy as unofficial ring leader of the group. Just a year or so ago Heather hadnt been all that much bigger than Gwen weighing in the 180s maybe 190s and like Gwen most of her weight was concentrated in her upper half especially her massive bust. 

Over the past year though new pounds began to find their way into Heather's lower half evening out her figure. Her thighs had thickened her hips had spread apart her buns had beefed up and her middle had grown more prominent. The difference had become most apparent to Nikki when she had every one over for a swim the month before and Heather showed up wearing a one piece rather than a bikini for the first time. Seeing clearly how her figure had changed from top heavy to almost evenly round all over she become curious just how much Heather was weighing these days and she was glad to be moments away from finding out. 

Then Heather stepped on and the scale shot right past the 200 mark and came to a rest at 230 scale busting pounds. 

Wow someones certainly been eating well. Nikki chuckled noting that Heather to had gained in the ball park of 40 pounds in the past year.

Haha I know right? Guess Im not just thick and busty any more Im officially FAT. Heather said with a shrug. 

Dont sweat it hun you look awesome. Nikki said reassuringly.

Oh you dont have to tell me. It just means I have an awesome backside to match these awesome boobs now. Heather said with a laugh.

Then they all stared at Nikki. 

Come on Nikki its your turn I mean you guys made me its only fair. Jessica said. 

Hold on I am I am. Nikki said nonchalantly. 

In truth though she wasnt nervous per say but she did know she was in for quite a surprise. After reaching 250 or so she had totally stopped keeping track of it. 

Why bother?" she had figured she knew she was big and likely getting bigger why risk upsetting herself by putting a number on it? While she had no clue what the scale would say she knew it was going to be a lot. She had visibly grown a lot in that time and gone through quite a few wardrobe upgrades. She tried to guess just what it would be over 300 almost certainly. Woah what if it said like 330 that would make her literally 3 times the woman she had been upon moving here. Even by her now rather warped perceptions that was awfully big maybe even too big. She didnt feel that big though surely it would only be a hair over 300 right? 

Then she stepped on the scale it flew right past 200 duh then passed 250 a given then past 275 also a given then it stopped at white nothing. Huh She said out loud. Then it clicked the scale only went up to 275 then it was just a bit of white before lopping around. 

Haha wow looks like someone needs to upgrade their scale. Heather said. 

Yeah apparently. Nikki said still taken aback. 

Man girl someones really packed it on. Gwen giggled giving Nikkis simply massive rear a slap which sent it into jiggles. 

I know gah never would have thought Id get too big for my scale. Nikki replied. 

No fair. You all got to see what I weigh but now we dont get to see what you do. Jessica said with a laugh.

Sorry hun maybe another time. Nikki giggled. 

Wow looking at you now its hard to believe you use to be such a scrawny little thing. Heather said. 

I know right? Never would have pictured myself looking like this in a million years. Nikki replied. 

Guess you have us to thank for that. Gwen said with a chuckle. 

Then Jessica said Wait you use to be skinny? Really I didnt know that.

Oh yeah hun just a couple years ago when I first moved here I was a scrawny little slip of a thing just like you. Then before I know it bam good bye skinny chick hello big and beautiful. Who knows this could be you too one day. Nikki said to her. 

To which Jessica let out a nearly audible gulp 

_Id never get that big. Would I?" _she thought.


----------



## Ssaylleb

just what the story needed, a break from the plot and a stuffing followed by a drunk weigh in 

love it

don't let this be the end of the weight gain though, Jessica and Chloe still have some way to go


----------



## samster

Awesome  Love it!


----------



## Coop

We must have the next part soon! The anticipation of what happens next is killing me!


----------



## Joel

*Ch 27 *

Doyle could hardly contain his anticipation after waiting well over a month to make Chloe feel safer about it. He was finally going to break into the Mayors office and find out where that passage way led. The anticipation of this had been killing him for so long and he was so ready to put it to rest. As he drove he was blaring Madball and NOFX and feeling like a kid on the way to the toy store. 

Upon arriving in town he parked a little ways from city hall and upon making it to the premises he slipped on his black ski mask. As he made his way around the building he could hardly believe how freaking easy this was. He only had to sneak by two cameras then go in through a side janitors door.
_
"So freaking simple."_ he thought with a chuckle. 

After getting to said janitors door he did encounter a little snag though. Picking the lock was taking a whole lot longer than he wanted for it to. Hed worried a bit about being rusty and he obviously was. He hoped to be inside the building in a flash but the longer he stayed out here screwing with the lock the higher the chance of a late night jogger or something seeing him. Then he just laughed to himself realizing how absurd that thought was A late night jogger in this town? Real likely haha 

Then at last he got the blasted thing open and was inside. Once he was inside and his back was to the door he relaxed for a bit. It felt like he had been working on that lock forever but upon checking his watch it had only been a few short minutes. 

A short time later he was at the door of the Mayors office. He was a tad surprised he had even bothered to lock it with how lax the security was everywhere else in the building but it hardly worried him. He played with the lock for a moment but then figured this part of the job didnt require subtlety anyway and a few kicks later he was inside of his office. 

It was times like this that Doyle thought what made him such a great journalist wasnt really his sharp mind, wit, or attention to details but simply that he was willing to bend - who was he kidding flat out break - the law like this. When he wanted to know something nearly all his scruples went out the window. It was for this reason that even though hed never cared much for her before moving here hed always worked well with Chloe. She shared his same lack of morals when it came to getting a story and hed rather enjoyed having an editor that would help him in his escapades even if she was a royal pain in the ass.

Once inside the office the first thing he did was turn on the Mayors computer and plugged in a special memory card that Chloe had assured him would download all of the Mayor's files and emails. Upon inserting it a percentage bar came up and in short order it said download complete. After placing the memory card back into his jacket pocket it was now time for the fun to begin. 

He unplugged the Mayor's computer then pulled a collapsible baton from leather jacket. He flicked it open and made a devilish smile before using it to shatter the Mayors computer. Then for the next 20 minutes or so Doyle turned the Mayors office into his personal mosh pit. Hed smashed nearly everything in the office with the baton and even used his switch blade to give every picture in his office a Chelsea grin. 

At last he paused to catch his breath and admire his handy work. 

Man that was fun. Doyle thought with a smile.

Then he proceeded to cover his tracks. Hed used this tactic back in New York more than once when he felt a case required a little breaking and entering. Who typical gets blamed for random acts of vandalism? Why teenagers of course and making it look like the handy work of dumb teenagers was easy enough. He dug through his satchel and began scattering empty beer bottles and cigarette butts around the office. Next he produced a can of red spray paint and began decorating the walls with Anarchy symbols as well as other graffiti and at last to top it off he left a Guy Fawkes mask lying in the Mayors office chair. 

He figured if the town's police even knew what that stood for theyd just assume some of the local teenagers had saw it in some rally or protest on TV or Facebook and teenagers being stupid or at least the popular conception of teenagers being stupid theyd gotten carried away with it. 

Now that Doyle had his fun he figured it was time for him to inspect the bookcase. In short order he had found hidden panel etc and after the Scooby Doo looking passage way slid open he took out a flash light and stepped inside. 

He treaded slowly because it was dark and while he kept one hand flat against the wall looking for a light switch or something he failed to locate one. Finally after making it all the down the staircase in the near pitch blackness save for his flash light Doyle was finding the whole thing a lot less cliché and a lot more creepy. 

_What could be down here? _He wondered genuinely a bit unnerved. 

Then at last his had brushed up against something. A light switch? Yes it was much to his relief. After flipping it he was a tiny bit afraid of what he would find. That was until his eyes adjusted to the light and it appeared to merely be an office. 

It was filled with offices chairs and a long bare conference table. 

Oh no theres got to be more to it than this, what are you freaking hiding? He asked himself. 

He drifted around the room a bit but there wasnt really anything to go through. The room was bare and starting to gather dust suggesting it hadnt been used in some time. Then he found it another door it wasnt exactly hidden but it didnt have a knob and was simply a wall panel on hinges. He pushed it open and said to himself Now this is a bit more like what I was picturing before a shiver ran up his spine. 

This next room if it was big enough to be called that had a floor decorated by what Doyle hoped was blood red paint instead of the real thing in the shape of a pentagram. A variety of occult paraphernalia and symbols decorated the room with something of an alter/podium against the wall. 

He made his way to the podium and found an ancient looking book resting on top of it. He ran his hand across the cover another shiver running down his spine as he felt its rough leathery exterior. It looked like the Necronomicon from the Evil Dead films and Doyle had the sneaking suspicion that this leather was human flesh rather than animal. 

He carefully opened the book to its first page and studied it for a bit. He was no linguist but he was almost sure whatever the chicken scratch this was written in wasnt a language still in use today. He fingered through it a bit and found no hint of English anywhere. 

He was incredibly tempted to just take the book but that would surely give away the purpose of his break in and he didnt want that. Being able to come up with no other options he began taking pictures of the pages with his phone and hoped he could use those to somehow figure out what exactly he was looking at. 

After photographing a dozen or so pages he checked the time. This was running longer than he had anticipated and he was starting to feel like it was time to depart. In short order he made it back up to the Mayors office and reset the passage way behind him. 

Doyle was genuinely pretty freaked out by what he had seen down there. He wasnt sure exactly what he had expected to find but it certainly wasnt a satanic looking alter and an ancient book likely made of human flesh. 

Looks like my cult theory may have some merit after. Man you bastards are sick. Doyle said out loud before taking a swing at one of the Mayors belongings that had escaped his attention before. 

As it crashed to the floor and shattered Doyle stopped to admire his handy work. The office looked like a small bomb had gone off in it and Doyle had to admit that this may have been the most fun hed had with his pants on since arriving in this town. As freaked out as Doyle was by his most recent discoveries another part of him just felt so alive and thrilled to be back in action. Of course he may not be back in action long if he didnt get out of there soon he realized. 

A short time later he was back outside nearly to his truck. After checking over his shoulder once more to be positive that there were no prying eyes upon him he took off the black ski mask and got inside. He pulled out of the parking lot and almost immediately phoned Chloe who was supposed to be waiting up for him.

After only two rings she picked up Hello Doyle are you alright? 

Yeah I pulled it off alright. On my way home now. He replied. 

Glad to hear it so spill what did you find? She asked excitedly. 

Well either Ive found out whos been behind all these incidents or this town is even crazier than I thought. Doyle answered with a chuckle. 

Whats that supposed to mean? Chloe asked sounding annoyed. 

Instead of trying to put it into words how about I show you. Then Doyle forwarded her the pictures of the Mayors secret room, the satanic looking alter, and the perhaps human skin book. 

Oh my word. These are for real? Chloe stammered. 

Yeah I couldnt have made this stuff up if I wanted. Doyle answered. 

Is that thing made of skin? Chloe asked. 

Im pretty sure and were going to have to start brushing up on dead languages cause I cant make heads or tails of the text. Doyle said. 

Yeah neither can I. How about that memory card? Chloe asked. 

Looked to me like it worked, Ill give it to you in the morning and Im almost home good night hun. Doyle said.

Good night Hope I can sleep after seeing this all this. Chloe replied. 

Same here same here. Doyle replied before hanging up. 

After making it inside Doyle put up his ski mask and various other gear lest Nikki find out what he was up to. Then he crawled into bed. 

In spite of trying his best not to he somehow awoke Nikki 

Doyle its really late where have you been? She asked in a dreamy semi awake voice. 

Just been working love please go back to sleep. He answered and in no time she had. 

Then he snuggled up to her pillowy curves and held her tightly. He wasnt 
entirely sure what he had just gotten himself into but he prayed it wouldnt come back to bite him or far worse Nikki in the ass.


----------



## hifi45

Love this story and the suspense that keeps building along with everyone's weight!!


----------



## fatmac

Very well paced and exciting.
Mac


----------



## Joel

*Ch 28 *

Doyle had been right in his belief that Chloes special memory card had worked and they began going through the copied material as soon as possible. It was a bit less helpful than they had hoped though. While the Mayor had used emails to set up meetings and rendezvous, their most concern centered around a large one that according to their research always preceded a disappearance or death. He was always intentionally vague as to what the meetings were for, though, as were the responses. 

They had however learned a great deal regarding the scope of whatever this conspiracy was about. Apparently everyone who was anyone in this town was in on it. Even the owner of the paper, Russell. They were now thanking God they hadnt gone to him for help like they originally considered. 

They next turned toward trying to figure out what the pages from that book Doyle had photographed were. As Doyle had suspected it appeared to be a dead language as they couldnt find anything that matched it. Finally they had to admit that they couldnt accomplish anything by themselves regarding it and would have to bring in outside help, but who? 

They then began researching college professors and the like who studied primarily dead languages and began contacting them. They couldnt tell them the real reason they were seeking their expertise though and instead had to use a variety of cover stories, such as the pictures were of a recently stolen piece which was why they couldnt send the original or that they belonged to a private collector who didnt want them handled. 

Regardless of whether those they contacted bought or even cared about the stories though they got unanimous no after unanimous no regarding if it could be deciphered. A number of the so called experts had even suggested that it was a modern or less likely a faked grimoire from a few hundred years ago. 

They had begun to worry that theyd reached another dead end in their investigation and worse fall and another disappearance were fast approaching. Doyle was beginning to consider making another break in maybe this time the Mayors home or something a little more violent like threatening one of the other towns people that they had learned were involved. He wasnt above that after all exceptionally with time being of the essence. But at long last he received a helpful phone call. 

A professor had finally figured out what the pages were and was incredibly excited about it. It seemed the manuscript concerned an off shoot of Robigalia. Robigalia the Professor explained was a Roman God of the harvest, fertility, and good health. While this sounded benign enough Robigalia had quite the dark side. He was viewed as a somewhat malignant deity who had to be bribed to appease, with animal sacrifices being the most common means to do so the Professor informed him. Doyle then asked if they also engaged in human sacrifices?

The Professor explained that records from the era couldnt prove so but it was highly suspected to be so by experts. The Professor also explained another ritual in his honor that couldnt be totally substantiated as it came from a much later source whose knowledge of the subject was questionable. It was perhaps true that beautiful women within the communities would volunteer or be selected at random and have a ritual performed within their rooms to allow Robigalia to visit them as they slumbered. 

Suddenly Doyle thought of Nikkis reoccurring night terrors and felt sick to his stomach. 

The Professor also explained that if the pages they had sent him copies of were real they would be worth a small fortune and prove his theories regarding the pagan God Robigalia as true. Doyle inquired into what the Professors theories were. 

The Professor then explained that human beings regardless of where they hailed from all shared certain collective myths and mythologies, a good example being tales of great floods wiping out all but a few protected by God or the Gods depending on whom was telling the story. The Professor had noticed in his various mythological researches that many of the Harvest deities shared a number of traits in common. From basic things like them being malignant and requiring sacrifices and offerings to oddly specific characteristics like many of them being noted for their yellow 
eyes. 

The Professor had spent several years trying to tie similar pagan deities to the myths of Robalgia. The manuscript pages for instance if real were of a very obscure Eastern European Slavic dialectic and detail a ritual to honor a deity with a name and description only ever so different from Robalgia. The Professor theorized that all of the Harvest deities that fit Robalgias modus operandi stemmed from a common source perhaps going back to Mesopotamia the cradle of civilization. 

Doyle was fascinated by what he heard and over the next day or so emailed and called the Professor back several times to absorb much of his research regarding the various Harvest deities possibly related to Robigalia. Then Doyle asked a question he was a tad afraid to find the answer to. It was if women gaining weight factored into the whole fertility blessing thing? 
The Professor responded that not for the Romans with Robalgia but with some of the other variations of the deity yes. 

He explained that the Germanic and Slavic peoples around those times saw fuller figured women as being the most desirable. This was because they saw it as a sign of a familys wealth as well as a womans strength, vitality, and fertility. Some of these pagan peoples even had left behind legends of making sacrifices to a yellow eyed deity like Robalgia to ensure that thin daughters would become plump for marriage or that thin wives would fatten up before they attempted to mother children. 

The Professor then asked if it would be at all possible for Doyle to get him the book that the pictures he had seen came from and Doyle only replied hed see what he could do then thanked him before hanging up.

Doyle then unsure what to think of it all called Chloe Have I got a story for you was all he could think to say.


----------



## Coop

Well that finally explains why Nikki and the others were gaining weight. But now I'm afraid I feel this story is taking a rather dark turn. You HAD BETTER Make this story have a happy ending!


----------



## ChasingFall

Thank you for continuing your work with _The Harvest_. You've done a really great job. I'm looking forward to the conclusion. Would you happen to have any plans for stories in the near future?


----------



## samster

Very interesting plot twists here...your showing massive writing talent and I look forward to more. But please don't make the ending too dark


----------



## md2069

I disagree I'd like to see a little darkness in the ending......Not necessarily people being killed off per say but not your typical everyone rides off into the sunset holding hands either.


----------



## Britt Reid

We seem to have a minor but rather mischevious demon at work here, left over from the days of the mystery religions, exploiting the distress of a generation threatened by the dust bowl. 

A multi-generational selling of souls has resulted. The power of darkness has had its its way for 80 years, taking an annual toll of humans in our era just as the old mystery systems required the offering up of women and children to placate the false gods of yore.

We don't know (yet) where the annual harvest has been transported to (perhaps to another dimension where they yet live, or to participate in some arcane cannibalistic ritual as the skin covered book would imply) , but (as any Star Wars or Star Trek afficianado knows) the absolute power of light ultimately vanquishes any power of darkness. This is axiomatic, for darkness is defined as the absence of light, not vice versa. 

So we as readers await the manifestation of light. And remember, those in uiltimate charge of the power of light can heal or ressurect whomever they choose. I trust that, if Doyle comes to wield that power, he would use it accordingly.


----------



## samster

Wow! Now that's a cool ending


----------



## Joel

“No, just no, no way are you being serious.” Chloe retorted after Doyle finished telling her everything he had discovered the next day.

“What I mean you saw the photos of the book. You really don’t think that things not occult related?” Doyle asked. 

“Well yeah of course I do. On the other hand I don’t believe that means this crap is real. And I mean how can you? Have you been sleeping well? Doyle you look like hell and I don’t think you’re thinking clearly if you think there's something real to this.” Chloe said sounding genuinely concerned.

Doyle knew he really did look like hell. His normally neatly trimmed beard was looking shaggy especially his neck line which he normally kept free of hair. His hair, usually neatly styled, was also pulled back into an unkempt ponytail and while his eyes were usually dark from a general lack of sleep the bags they had now looked concerning. 

“No I haven’t been sleeping well. We’re working on a dead line remember? And I swear I am thinking clearly. I know it sounds crazy but just think about it. Eighty plus years of prosperity without a single bad growing season. Not to mention how fat most everyone gets after moving here. You were a freaking diet Nazi Remember? You really don’t feel like a little nudging brought you to where you are now? Not to mention the night time visitations the legends mention. I know Nikki wakes up terrified about twice a week with no clue what she was dreaming about. Can you tell me that’s never happened to you since moving here?” Doyle retorted. 

Chloe didn’t know how to respond for a moment then said “Ok ok lets say maybe there is some truth to this craziness. What do you plan to do about a freaking demon?” 

“Simple I plan to kill the bastard.” Doyle said flicking open his switchblade knife for emphasis. 

“Cute I know you’re a little bit of a hardass I get it. You think a demon will care about your little kitchen knife. I mean assuming you haven’t gone crazy of course.” Chloe said nonchalantly.

Doyle though grew deathly serious and said “Did I ever tell you I probably killed a guy once? That last case I worked in New York after doing a little spying on that crooked s.o.b. I had a guy follow me almost back to my and Nikki’s place. I still don’t know for sure if he was just a random mugger or if he worked for the gentleman I helped put away. Regardless though once he realized I was on to him he attacked me in a back alley. When I left him he was bleeding a lot and I didn’t bother to call an ambulance for him. And the gentleman I put away didn’t realize it was me that broke the story until it was too late for him so it’s safe to assume that if the guy worked for him he never reported to his boss again. Oh and don’t worry I have a couple things in mind on how to deal with this thing if I’m right and not just crazy.” 

Chloe was stunned Doyle had just confessed to probably murdering a guy and not caring enough to even call an ambulance for him. From the way he said it though she could tell that it wasn’t that he wasn’t thinking clearly he was serious deadly serious in fact. Looking at him it was hard to imagine him as being capable of something like that especially due to his small stature and frame. But a part of Chloe wasn’t as shocked as she thought she should be. After all Doyle had always just had this intensity about him. As unassuming as he was Chloe had seen Doyle pushed before and when push came to shove he was capable of pushing back, hard. 

Chloe started to say something about the incident but stopped short and instead said. “Alright so let’s assume you do know how to handle that. Maybe we don’t have to take it to that though. It’s not a ton but we do have some hard evidence on the Mayor and some of the others plus you and I are pretty trustworthy witnesses why don’t we just contact the police outside of town of course or hell the FBI we both have connections after all. Then if that doesn’t put a stop to things we pursue your demon angle.” 

“No. Too risky. We try my way first then yours.” Doyle declared. 

“What way? Why?” Chloe exclaimed. 

“Because we may not have quite enough to make anything stick on the Mayor and the rest plus as creepy as their little secret club house is it’s not illegal. Not to mention if someone doesn’t get rounded up it puts us all in danger along with another ritual murder coming to pass. We try my way first because if I’m wrong about this demon crap in finding out we lose nothing and can then contact the police.” Doyle argued. 

“Ugh you know you’re a pain in the ass when you set your mind to something right?” Chloe retorted. 

Doyle cracked a smile and he suddenly looked a lot less rough when he jokingly replied “So Nikki has told me.” 

Then Chloe said “Alright alright we try your way first but I’m going to be with you every step of the way for this craziness.” 

“Like hades you are.” Doyle replied. 

“Umm pardon me?” Chloe said. 

“I’ve got to do this solo.” Doyle said with a sigh.

“Why do you say that?” Chloe asked concerned. 

“Because if anything happens to me you’ll know I’m right about this supernatural crap and you’ve got to promise me you’ll get your husband and Nikki out of here asap. What you do after that is your call but I have to know there’s someone to get Nikki out of here if I screw up. So please promise me you’ll let me do this alone I can’t risk something happening to us both at once.” Doyle said. 

“Don’t worry hun I promise if something happened I’d make sure she was alright. But don’t even freaking talk like that nothing’s going to happen to you.” Chloe said sweetly.

“I hope your right.” He replied coldly. 

“Of course I’m right. I’m queen bitch remember I’m always right and I rub everyone who doubted me’s faces in it right.” Chloe said jokingly trying to ease the tension and managed to get a grin out of Doyle. 

Then she asked “So spill. How do you plan to even I don’t know summon this thing to get rid of it?” 

“Come on Chloe isn’t it obvious you’ve heard a blues song before right? Where do you go to make a deal with a devil?” Doyle asked. 

“How should I know?” Chloe answered.

“Simple my dear I’ve got trip down to the cross roads to make.” Doyle replied

(Continued in post 115 of this thread)


----------



## samster

Love this update...really interesting developments and can't wait for more. Excellent writing too. You get better and better as this story progresses.


----------



## Lardibutts

Coop said:


> But now I'm afraid I feel this story is taking a rather dark turn.


..and is all the better for it.
Fasten yer seat belt Coop, looks like we are all in for an exciting ride.

A really excellent mix of w.g and suspense.
:eat1:
L


----------



## Joel

Doyle felt both nervous and at the same time so excited that he could hardly contain himself. Tonight was the night. He would finally find out for sure if there was something to this supernatural crap or not. He was going to go down to cross roads and get to the bottom of this once and for all. In the meantime though he had his wife to quite possibly say good bye to. And Doyle figured if tonight may well be the last time he was going to see her he was going to make the most of it. 

Nikki was getting home late tonight due to a teachers conference and Doyle had taken advantage of getting home before her to prepare a bit of a romantic evening for her. The door way was lined with rose petals and he had a variety of lovely smelling candles burning not to mention the aromas from a delicious dinner spreading through the house. The final touch being him posed in only his gym shorts on the couch in all his muscled glory with a bottle of wine on ice on the table in front of him. 

At last Nikki walked through the door and upon noticing the surprise flashed him that beautiful smile of hers that as far as he was concerned literally lit up the room. 

Then she said nonchalantly “What are you trying to apologize or butter me up for this time Doyle?”

“What I can’t just do something sweet for its own sake?” Doyle asked uncorking the wine and pouring her a glass. 

“Yeah you’re pretty sweet on Valentine’s Day anniversaries etc. Just for the sake of being sweet not so much. What did you do?” Nikki asked with a chuckle. 

Doyle then made his way over to her kissed her on the cheek and handed her the glass of wine and said “I have the hottest wife in this whole town isn’t that reason enough for me to be sweet for a change?” 

“Uou bet you do.” Nikki replied with a confidant chuckle before adding “Still it’s not like you though and - wait, is that dinner I smell? No way did you cook something that smells that good?” 

“Yes that is in fact dinner and of course with as good as that smells I didn’t make it” Doyle replied with a laugh. 

“Where did you get it from smells heavenly?” Nikki said after taking a healthy drink of her wine and began heading toward the kitchen. 

“Yeah it does smell heavenly and tastes about as close as someone other than you can come to it. Here try a bite.” Then Doyle approached her mouth with a forkful which she quickly made disappear. 

“Umm that is good!” Nikki exclaimed nearly having a foodgasm 

“So really where did you get it?” She asked again. 

“I gave Jessica a few bucks to do it for me.” Doyle answered. 

“Wow Jessica did this all by herself?” Nikki said surprised. 

“Right. I know someone really is an amazing teacher huh?” Doyle said with a chuckle. 

“Apparently wow! The skinny little thing has come a long way hasn’t she?” Nikki replied. 

“Sure has. Of course I don’t think she fits the bill of skinny or little anymore.” Doyle answered with a laugh. 

“True force of habit lol. She really has beefed up hasn’t she?” Nikki replied. 

“Yeah of course it would be near impossible for her not to with the way you and the others have been stuffing her silly.” Doyle retorted with a chuckle. 

“Hey she was a freaking bean pole when she first moved here. Can’t blame us for trying to do something about it. Besides thick is defiantly a better look for her don’t you agree?” Nikki asked. 

“You should listen to yourself I bet that’s exactly what Kathy said when your skinny ass moved here. And yeah can’t argue with you there she certainly looks better with some meat on her bones.” Doyle retorted. 

That really got Nikki laughing “I know right? I bet I sound just like them. They were right though I wouldn’t go back to having that skinny ass for anything. And Jessica I know you must be enjoying looking at those huge boobs she’s getting I mean wow!” 

“Glad to hear it. I know I for one am not missing your skinny ass at all.” Doyle said giving its lovely girth a nice squeeze before returning to the subject of Jessica. “I know goodness those things are getting big. You know those plus that cute dark red color she’s started dying her hair she’s starting to remind me just a little bit of Kathy.” 

“You know we were all just joking about that the other day. Of course we’ve got a long way to go before we plump her up to Kathy’s size.” Nikki said with a giggle. 

“Well I have no doubt you’ll make her over into a big beautiful gal in no time. Right now there’s only one beautiful lady I want to talk about though and her name’s Nikki.” Doyle said with a smile. 

With that they sat down to their amazing dinner compliments of Jessica. Nikki of course polished off much of it in no time flat and was then hungry for something else entirely. She began eyeing Doyle’s slender but incredibly toned body like it was dessert. As she began to undress Doyle couldn’t help but admire her breath taking beauty. 

Admiring the MILFY voluptuous goddess of a woman she had become in recent years it was hard to believe this was the same slim young athletic woman he had first fallen for. As her skirt slid down over her heels he was amazed by the thick tree trunk like thighs that once upon a time had been slim and toned. Mostly though he just couldn’t wait to spread them apart. 

As she undressed he also couldn’t help but compare her extremely wide child bearing hips to the puny girlish circumference they had once measured. After her skirt had been kicked aside she turned giving her massive butt a playful slap and Doyle was nearly left speechless by it. He could hardly even wrap his mind around how Nikki’s once flat bony ass could have so inflated with fat transforming into the epic sight before him. 

Her jacket quickly joined her skirt on the floor as well and she began unbuttoning her shirt. As it came apart Doyle noted it was a bit hard to remember how Nikki former washboard abs and narrow little waist looked with the great well fed belly she now boasted firmly on display. 

Next she removed her bra and Doyle lost himself gazing at her amazing chest. Admiring them now it was hard to believe that Nikki’s now voluptuous double DDs with such deep sexy cleavage had once been such puny little A cups. While not growing to the epic proportions her as her ass Nikki’s bust had steadily grown as she had packed on the pounds and Doyle remembered fondly watching them grow swell and round out as they worked their way up the cup sizes. Now they were quite a sight. Despite their incredible growth they had stayed about as firm as they could at that size a fought gravity surprising well despite now being freed from her bra. 

Finally Doyle worked his way up to admiring his wife’s head turning face. Nikki’s once short nearly platinum blonde hair now somewhat cascaded down her full broad shoulders. Nikki’s face too had undergone some changes since their move and Doyle thought she looked all the better for it. Her thin angular face had been rounded out by her new weight and she had blossomed rosy apple checks along with a double chin. 

Not only did the extra weight leave her looking better than ever in his opinion but it had just totally transformed her looks. He was unsure if it was simply the way the weight had fleshed out her face, her now all around voluptuous, or something else but Nikki now just looked so MILFY. Where she had looked so much younger and youthful then Kaylie, Gwen and the others upon moving here she now fit right in with the other well fed ladies. 

“Hey Doyle, I know I’m sexy and all but are you just going to stare or are you going to get undressed?” Nikki asked playfully. 

“Maybe I just need a little help,” he replied. 

“<Sigh> alright.” Nikki mused then with agility quite surprising for a woman her size she all but pounced on him and took him into her thick strong arms.

Hours later Nikki was sound asleep and Doyle slipped out of bed. He dressed and loaded his supplies in the car. Before locking the door though he couldn’t help himself. He returned to their room and kissed his wife on the rosy check for what he hoped wasn’t the last time. 

“I love you,” he whispered. 

Then he headed out to his truck. He had an appointment at the crossroads and he best not be late.

(Continued in post 118 of this thread)


----------



## strataadvance

I LOVE the story Joel. Please me a bone. Like Nikki and Jessica both had their annual check ups and are both completly healthy in spite of weighing? ???
Double and more than three times their original weights maybe? It could be just a little reflective thought for Joel as he goes to his meeting or a short chapter. 
The character Nikki originally hooked me on this story. Of course now I read it with or without her participation. It's a top story for me.


----------



## samster

Awesome work as ever! Can't wait for more


----------



## Joel

*Ch 31 *

Doyle drove in complete silence wondering if he was about to simply waste his time or bite off more than he could possibly handle on his own. In short order though he sighed and figured he was about to find out because he had made it. 
He pulled his truck over to the curb grabbed his satchel and a shovel out of the bed. He then proceeded to the very center of the cross roads and began digging. He dug and dug and dug and finally an hour later perhaps Doyle had been at it so long he had totally lost track of time his shovel scraped something metal. 

Ill be .... Doyle said aloud and uncovered what appeared to be a metal chest. It took some prying as it was locked but he got the thing open and found a sheet of paper. 

It looks like I was right! he exclaimed, realizinbg that it was a contract.

He couldnt read much of it as it was written in that same mysterious language but he found thirteen signatures written in what he assumed was blood. Then he lit his zippo and was about to touch the paper to the flame but a voice from behind interrupted him. 

I dont recommend you do that boy. 

Doyle immediately turned around and saw the Mayor was several feet behind him. 

Doyle only chuckled though and said Listen fatass save me the broken knuckles and walk away. 

Funny I was about to tell you the same thing skinny. The Mayor replied with a manaical grin. 

Haha alright lardass lets see what youve got. Doyle answered feeling completely ready to rip the Mayors fat head off. 

Then the Mayor's eyes suddenly glowed yellow and after waving his arm Doyle found himself ten feet back and flat on his ass. 

_Youve got to be kidding me_ was all Doyle could think. The Mayor was not just in on it but was apparently the demon's freaking avatar or some such. 

He then fumbled through his satchel and produced his revolver. As he pointed it at the Mayor he couldnt help but note its weight and how uneasy it made him feel even with his adrenaline pumping the way it was now. One of the few things his somewhat dead beat father had ever drilled into him was to fear and respect firearms leading to a lifelong uneasiness around them. 

Then in the literal blink of the eye the Mayor had suddenly closed the gap between them and was less than a yard away. 

I dont think that guns going to do you much good boy. The Mayor said smiling and showing off a row of jagged teeth and again flashing those yellow eyes. 

Then Doyle squeezed the trigger and the Mayor suddenly howled in pain as the bullet entered his chest. As the Mayor howled Doyle laughed and said Its silver asshole. I did my homework. 

Thats it. You're dead boy! The Mayor howled, leaping at Doyle. 

Doyle though squeezed off every bullet in the gun and the Mayor dropped dead in his tracks. The Mayor rolled over onto his back and screeched Youre going to pay for this. I liked this corpse puppet and you just pierced his spine. 

Oh Im going to do a lot worse than that. Doyle replied. 

Then he produced a pair of brass knuckles with crosses embedded in each finger ridge and began whaling on the Mayor. At first the creature struggled thrashed and clawed back, landing a blow or two of his own but in short order he went limp and Doyle pounded his face into a bloody pulp. When Doyle figured he had at least incapacitated him he staggered up a bit out of breath. Then he spat on the creatures bloody face and drove his boot into his ribs several times. 

Next Doyle returned to where he had dropped his shovel, gripped it double handed and was about to drive its edge into the creatures neck when it used it's last bit of strength to catch it with one hand. For a brief moment they struggled Doyle unable to overpower the creature and the creature unable to do anything but hold back the shovel. 

Then the creature coughed and spat out some loose teeth and said You know you cant really kill me right? Ill just come back somewhere else. Right this moment I can sense one of my ancient tomes being uncovered in a starving African village. 

Maybe I cant kill you for good but at least you wont be a bloody pain in anyone's ass here anymore. Doyle replied. 

The creature then laughed a bit and said Well said hero well said. You know I should thank you. You reminded me of an important lesson. I got lazy and complacent I forgot even just you average sheep have teeth. Thank you, I wont forget it. And as a token of my gratitude Ive got a little gift for you hero. After this little struggle retches its inevitable end go to my corpse puppet's basement. Behind the book case youll find some books and artifacts of great power. Itll be fun to see what you do with them - whether youll damn yourself or teach the other creatures that go bump in the night the same lesson you did me. 

Then the creature just laughed and laughed and laughed. 

Oh shut up already! Doyle said and let go of the shovel with one hand and grabbed his switchblade knife from his pocket and drove it through the creatures temple. 

With that the fight seemed to be drained out of him and Doyle drove the shovel into his neck and after a little effort separated it from his body. He then placed the two parts of the creature on opposite sides of the crossroads. Then Doyle returned to the bed of his truck for a container of gasoline and sat the creature ablaze. He watched the fires dance and consume the two halves for a time, then he picked the contract back up off the ground and burned it. 

Eventually Doyle returned to the bed of his truck for a few gallon drums of water, Holy Water to be exact, and put out the two fires. Doyle gathered what little remained of the creature into a bag and scattered the ashes and remains out his window as he drove to the Mayors home. 

Lucky for him as the Mayor was a very wealthy man he had a large piece of property and Doyle was able to park his truck out of sight. He slipped on his gloves and black ski mask on and without too much difficulty managed to pick the lock on the back door. He made it to the basement in short order and proceeded to the bookcase. He threw books off the shelf and rummaged through it until he found the hidden lever like the one in his office. 

Eventually he found it and after the bookcase shifted it revealed a small closet like space filled with several ancient looking books and artifacts of some kind. Remembering what the creature had said to him he couldnt help but take them. It took two trips back to his truck but he now had it all. He then locked the back door behind him and made his way home. 

Doyle hid the books and artifacts in his study planning to figure out what to do with them later. He also made a short list of people he might need to threaten to make sure the hint is taken that the annual Harvest Ritual had come to an end. 

Then at last he slid back into bed with his stunning wife and what he had done really hit him.

Man," he thought, "how am I even still alive after that?


----------



## hifi45

No explaining of what happened to all the fattened missing townspeople?

Please some of the details??


----------



## Joel

hifi45 said:


> No explaining of what happened to all the fattened missing townspeople?
> 
> Please some of the details??



Got an epilogue on the way to tie up a few loose ends. As for the missing towns people all dead sacrificed to the demon never meant to allude otherwise.


----------



## Lightning Man

Joel said:


> Got an epilogue on the way to tie up a few loose ends. As for the missing towns people all dead sacrificed to the demon never meant to allude otherwise.


That was my assumption. Thanks for confirming that.


----------



## strataadvance

Joel said:


> Got an epilogue on the way to tie up a few loose ends. As for the missing towns people all dead sacrificed to the demon never meant to allude otherwise.



Glad to hear about the epilogue. Should be interesting. I wonder if the ladies will shrink without the Demon Dreams. Back to exercise and less binge eating. Or will they keep growing. Especially Jessica. Hmm.


----------



## Britt Reid

Actually there was an allusion. Once selected the designess had the potential for escape, although few did. What they were escaping from was never specified. This implied that some did in fact escape and that the fate of some others may not have been sacrifice. 

Neither the fate of the designees or the conducting of any sacrifices was the doing of the committee, which was explicitly stipulated to be concerned only with selection. 

One obvious loose end - the artifacts. They would potentially be a gold mine of arcane information about the neathrrworld. Are they to be simply ignored or even worse destroyed?


----------



## Joel

Britt Reid said:


> Actually there was an allusion. Once selected the designess had the potential for escape, although few did. What they were escaping from was never specified. This implied that some did in fact escape and that the fate of some others may not have been sacrifice.
> 
> Neither the fate of the designees or the conducting of any sacrifices was the doing of the committee, which was explicitly stipulated to be concerned only with selection.
> 
> One obvious loose end - the artifacts. They would potentially be a gold mine of arcane information about the neathrrworld. Are they to be simply ignored or even worse destroyed?



You've got me there I did have a line saying a few may have escaped. So to clarify everyone named in the story didnt survive although there were a few lucky ones over the years. The way it worked was the committee chose who was to be sacrificed then the demon dealt with them personally. And the artifacts will be brought up in the epilogue.


----------



## samster

WOW! Love this story and such a unique plot line and ending. Its taking some getting my head round but is great to read something so well written and completely different. A classic we have here


----------



## Joel

*Epilogue*

The Mayors disappearance caused a minor regional sensation but fortunately for Doyle it was never tied to him personally. Using what they had learned about the Mayors associates Doyle and Chloe also had quite a bit of fun harassing them and drilling in the fact that they were done with their little annual Harvest after the search for the Mayor had died down. 

Chloe hacked computers and sent threatening emails while Doyle took a little more hands on approach breaking windows and the like while leaving threatening messages. Eventually the month of the Harvest came and went and they saw that they had terrorized the cult into not pointlessly attempting their annual ritual again with their Mayor dead and their God long gone. 

With the demon gone as well as its annual blessing Doyle and Chloe were rather unsure what would happen next half fearing that the town would be returned to its previous dust bowel state. As they decoded the creatures books though and learned more about it and its power they were happy to learn that would not exactly be the case. The sacrifices were done in order to appease the creature not prolong its blessing. With it gone its power over the area would fade but not disappear. Thus life changed little for the average resident. 

The only noticeable difference being that a few of the towns women found themselves dropping a few pounds with the food while still being delicious lost some of its specialness and with their nightly visits from the creature were now over. Gwen for instance mysteriously shed about 15 or 20 pounds much to her dismay in fact. This led to her being on the receiving in of quite a few jokes by her much larger friends. Making matters worse for the poor dear she simply couldnt get any new pounds to stick try as she might.

Jessica in particular got a real kick out of giving her a hard time as she in contrast was growing bigger and more beautiful practically by the day. More on Jessica later though. 

Chloe to always missing her former athletic figure just a bit also took advantage of the opportunity to shed a few pounds in the middle and tone up a bit. For the most part though the changes were hardly noticeable on her. 

Nikki to would change quite a bit over the coming year . One day Doyle found her admiring her luscious figure in the mirror and she said to him Now I dont mean I want to try and go getting super skinny again but do you think I could stand to lose a few pounds? 

Of course not love you look perfect as is as far as Im concerned. Doyle replied placing his hands on her sexy spacious hips. 

That produced a smile on Nikkis lips but she said Thanks Im not complaining mind you its just I dont know Ive just found myself wondering when did my age catch up to me so? Nothing wrong with being your sexy MILFY wife of course its just I dont know I think I could stand to lose a little and tone back up some.

Well you dont need to lose one ounce as far as Im concerned but if thats what you feel like you need to do I fully support it. Doyle said before giving her a peak on her apple check. 

After that Nikki began hitting the weights harder and spending a touch less time in the kitchen. As a result while still remaining very much a BBW Nikki shed somewhere in the ball park of 50 pounds. A touch of it came from her epic hips and backside. Most of it though came from a substantial loss in her middle as well as some from her face. Another big change for Nikki was her hair. She had her long cascading locks cut off and reverted back to a variation of her old short spunky hair style. 

With her hair again trendy and styled, her figure a touch less full as well as more toned and her face now being less full Nikki did regain some of her more youthful appearance. Nikki also got a bit of her edge back and decided if she was going to have something of a thick MILFY housewife look she was going to rock it. As such she began to adopt something of a sexy rockabilly house wife from hell look when she was in her professional work attire of course. 

As Nikki began shedding the pounds Doyle to his surprise found himself fearing that she would get to skinny. To his relief though after dropping the 50 or so pounds her weight loss stonewalled and she felt little need to push it any further. Doyle was also surprised by just how much the minor weight loss and change in style suited her. While not going back to being passable for a twenty something the weight loss and change in style did leave Nikki looking less matronly. She had also regained some of the edge and rebelliousness shed lost as she grew into her new circle of supersized house wives. 

In a way Nikki had become a hybrid of herself while still being very much a product of the towns fattening magic the old youthful athletic Nikki had reasserted herself a bit. It was like instead of being transformed into a supersized MILF this was a Nikki who had naturally thickened up. 

Just because Nikki and some of the other towns women were slimming down a bit though didnt mean some werent doing the exact opposite. Jessica for instance was transforming from chubby to supersized at a quite unbelievable rate. It was almost as if every other pound lost by one of the towns women found its way onto skinny little Jessica. Of course it wasnt long at all before they stopped referring to her as skinny even jokingly due to the gusto with which she was growing. Doyle swore each and every single time he laid eyes on her she had grown at least a tiny bit bigger. 

In the seeming blink of an eye Jessica went from a chubby 160 something to a true BBW well over the 200 pound mark. Her soft thighs had truly plumped up. Her modest hips were spreading out. Her booty which had thus far lagged behind in her transformation began to really assert itself. Her pudgy tummy rounded and pushed out into a true belly. Her breasts though continued to lead the way in her growth now even straining a double D bra. Lastly her face totally rounded out with apple checks and a double chin. With her figure now fully porked up and her hair now that lovely shade of red not to mention how much it had started to grow as of late Jessica was seriously resembling a smaller Kathy only with those cute glasses of hers. 

By now the last traces of Jessicas more youthful looks had also slipped away and she now very much looked the part of the fattened MILFY housewife the town seemed to have in abundance. 

Jessica was still far from done though in short order she was matching Heather in size. Then as Nikki began losing weight Jessica seemed to be finding it and the gap between their two sizes shrank and shrank until they were virtually the same size. It was nearly unbelievable scrawny little Jessica had grown to match even Nikki in voluptuousness. Jessica though had no intention on being anyones equal though it seemed and after a brief pause her growth continued. By the time Jessica at last plateaued she was among the biggest of the towns women. 

By then Jessica had swollen to well over 300 pounds and was Kathy reborn almost. From her great mounding rear perhaps surpassing even Nikki in size to her voluminous middle to her supersized chest which was as far as anyone could tell the largest in town Jessica had truly grown into a near perfect replica of Kathy. Even Jessicas pale skin had tanned and darkened to matching Kathys complexion. It was almost unbelievable how much Jessica had grown to resemble a woman she had never even met. 

Nikki in particular marveled in Jessicas transformation taking great pride in the role she played in transforming the scrawny wall flower she had first met into such an absolutely gorgeous and outgoing supersized woman. No one was more proud of Jessicas transformation then Jessica though. Jessica knew full well how stunning she now was and reveled in it. Like Kathy before her she now turned countless heads and was almost always the center of attention where ever she went in town. 

When at last a new family arrived in town Nikki, Heather, and in particular Jessica eyed the wife like a lioness observing her prey. 

Shes cute but God shes a skinny little thing isnt she? Nikki remarked. 

Yeah poor thing seriously needs to get some meat on her bones if she plans to cut it around here. Heather added. 

Skinny? Hell she looks like shes going to waste away any minute now. If one of you dont go invite them over for dinner I will. Jessica declared. 

Over hearing this produced a chuckle from Doyle even without the demons influence things wouldnt be changing around here any time soon.

Finally as for the artifacts and books Doyle and Chloe were learning a lot from them. In fact they were probably learning quite a bit more than they probably had any right knowing. Not to mention the temptation to experiment with them being far too much for inquisitive minds like theirs to handle. As a result Doyles eyes had been opened to a whole new world. He now knew that the world was full of countless secrets he could have never imagined, people to help, and most importantly monsters to hunt.


----------



## Coop

Why would you make Nikki lose weight!? ;_; 

We never even got to know what Nikki's true weight was....

Good ending though.


----------



## md2069

I think it's okay that the Nikki character lost weight every story does not have to end with the woman gaining weight until they literally explode.......nice ending Joel maybe a sequel is in order perhaps another demon in another town?


----------



## samster

Again I like it and very unique...the first WG story I've read with the main character losing some weight. That said I really like it for the quirkyness and overall this is an absolute classic. Thanks for taking the time to write and post it - its been a real pleasure to read


----------



## Joel

md2069 said:


> I think it's okay that the Nikki character lost weight every story does not have to end with the woman gaining weight until they literally explode.......nice ending Joel maybe a sequel is in order perhaps another demon in another town?



Yeah I'd love to do a sequel my well of ideas is pretty dry now though this has been rolling around in my head for awhile now so not sure how long it would take for me to come up with a new idea so I'm open to suggestions. I'd love to try to make Doyle into kind of a FA John Constantine.


----------



## strataadvance

Joel said:


> Yeah I'd love to do a sequel my well of ideas is pretty dry now though this has been rolling around in my head for awhile now so not sure how long it would take for me to come up with a new idea so I'm open to suggestions. I'd love to try to make Doyle into kind of a FA John Constantine.


How about a Jessica story with Nikki and the others involved. It's apparent to me that Jessica and her man became the only true Feeder Feedee couple or maybe mutual gainers. She started like everyone else. But right when the Demon was gone her gains took a drastic upturn. I am suspecting feedings and weight gain shakes were involved. And you also have the group still wanting to fatten the new women as well. It Should prove much harder to do. And those challenges would make for some fun reading as well. 
Thanks for a terrific story.


----------



## md2069

Maybe you could have Nikki and her husband move away and Nikki returns to her old athletic self. Then all of a sudden she begins to fatten up again. He realizes its another demon but he is now conflicted because he likes the return of his voluptuous wife. Should he stop the demon and risk his own life again or turn a blind eye and hope that the damage of this new demon is minimal.


----------



## Lardibutts

Yes Thank You for a great story, one that got me impatiently logging in to check for updates.
I also agree about the satisfactory epilogue.

One big wish I have for the future: like Doyle, from the very first I had a huge crush on Kathy.
I'd really love a follow-up story where Doyle comes across Kathy during some vacation/journo trip. The magic having been staunched, she is back as large as life - maybe along with her fellow sacrificees, all with total amnesia about the missing period of time and ....blah blah blah.. :eat2: 

L


----------



## Joel

wow really means a lot to see this with over 50,000 never would have thought that would happen


----------



## samster

Well earned - in my opinion this is the most original and fun story I've read in a long time


----------



## Joel

samster said:


> Well earned - in my opinion this is the most original and fun story I've read in a long time



Now that's about the highest praise I could ask for


----------

